# الرد على شبهة: إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 فبراير 2011)

*



			الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي

يدعي النصارى أن المسلمين بقولهم بنجاة المسيح من الصلب ينكرون حقيقة تاريخية أجمع عليها اليهود والنصارى الذين عاصروا صلب المسيح ومن بعدهم.

فكيف لنبي الإسلام وأتباعه الذين جاءوا بعد ستة قرون من الحادثة أن ينكروا ذلك؟ !!

قد يبدو الاعتراض النصراني وجيهاً لأول وهلة، لكن عند التأمل في شهادة الشهود تبين لنا تناقضها وتفكك رواياتهم.

ولدى الرجوع إلى التاريخ والتنقيب في رواياته وأخباره عن حقيقة حادثة الصلب، ومَن المصلوب فيها ؟ يتبين حينذاك أمور مهمة: -

- أن قدماء النصارى كثر منهم منكرو صلب المسيح، وقد ذكر المؤرخون النصارى أسماء فرق كثيرة أنكرت الصلب.

وهذه الفرق هي: الباسيليديون والكورنثيون والكاربوكرايتون والساطرينوسية والماركيونية والبارديسيانية والسيرنثييون والبارسكاليونية والبولسية والماينسية، والتايتانيسيون والدوسيتية والمارسيونية والفلنطانيائية والهرمسيون.

وبعض هذه الفرق قريبة العهد بالمسيح، إذ يرجع بعضها للقرن الميلادي الأول ففي كتابه " الأرطقات مع دحضها " ذكر القديس الفونسوس ماريا دي ليكوري أن من بدع القرن الأول قول فلوري: إن المسيح قوة غير هيولية، وكان يتشح ما شاء من الهيئات، ولذا لما أراد اليهود صلبه؛ أخذ صورة سمعان القروي، وأعطاه صورته، فصلب سمعان، بينما كان يسوع يسخر باليهود، ثم عاد غير منظور، وصعد إلى السماء.

ويبدو أن هذا القول استمر في القرن الثاني، حيث يقول فنتون شارح متى: " إن إحدى الطوائف الغنوسطية التي عاشت في القرن الثاني قالت بأن سمعان القيرواني قد صلب بدلاً من يسوع".

وقد استمر إنكار صلب المسيح، فكان من المنكرين الراهب تيودورس (560م) والأسقف يوحنا ابن حاكم قبرص (610م) وغيرهم.

ولعل أهم هذه الفرق النكرة لصلب المسيح الباسيليديون؛ الذين نقل عنهم سيوس في " عقيدة المسلمين في بعض مسائل النصرانية " والمفسر جورج سايل القول بنجاة المسيح، وأن المصلوب هو سمعان القيرواني، وسماه بعضهم سيمون السيرناي، ولعل الاسمين لواحد، وهذه الفرقة كانت تقول أيضاً ببشرية المسيح.

ويقول باسيليوس الباسليدي: " إن نفس حادثة القيامة المدعى بها بعد الصلب الموهوم هي من ضمن البراهين الدالة على عدم حصول الصلب على ذات المسيح".

ولعل هؤلاء هم الذين عناهم جرجي زيدان حين قال: " الخياليون يقولون: إن المسيح لم يصلب، وإنما صلب رجل آخر مكانه ".

ومن هذه الفرق التي قالت بصلب غير المسيح بدلاً عنه: الكورنثيون والكاربوكرايتون والسيرنثيون.

وقالوا بصلب يهوذا الذي يذكر المستشرق المفسر جورج سايل بأنه كان يشبه المسيح في خَلْقه.

ومما يؤيد هؤلاء: الخلاف في كيفية موت يهوذا.

وثمة فِرق نصرانية قالت بأن المسيح نجا من الصلب، وأنه رفع إلى السماء، ومنهم الروسيتية والمرسيونية والفلنطنيائية , وهذه الفرق الثلاث تعتقد ألوهية المسيح، ويرون القول بصلب المسيح وإهانته لا يلائم البنوة والإلهية.

كما تناقل علماء النصارى ومحققوهم إنكار صلب المسيح في كتبهم، وأهم من قال بذلك الحواري برنابا في إنجيله.

ويقول ارنست دي بوش الألماني في كتابه " الإسلام: أي النصرانية الحقة " ما معناه: إن جميع ما يختص بمسائل الصلب والفداء هو من مبتكرات ومخترعات بولس، ومن شابهه من الذين لم يروا المسيح، لا في أصول النصرانية الأصلية.

ويقول ملمن في كتابه " تاريخ الديانة النصرانية " : " إن تنفيذ الحكم كان وقت الغلس، وإسدال ثوب الظلام، فيستنتج من ذلك إمكان استبدال المسيح بأحد المجرمين الذين كانوا في سجون القدس منتظرين تنفيذ حكم القتل عليهم كما اعتقد بعض الطوائف، وصدقهم القرآن ".

وأخيراً نذكر بما ذكرته دائرة المعارف البريطانية في موضوع روايات الصلب حيث جعلتها أوضح مثال للتزوير في الأناجيل.

ومن المنكرين أيضاً صاحب كتاب " الدم المقدس، وكأس المسيح المقدس " فقد ذكر في كتابه أن السيد المسيح لم يصلب، وأنه غادر فلسطين، وتزوج مريم المجدلية، وأنهما أنجبا أولاداً، وأنه قد عثر على قبره في جنوب فرنسا، وأن أولاده سيرثون أوربا، ويصبحون ملوكاً عليها.

وذكر أيضاً أن المصلوب هو الخائن يهوذا الأسخريوطي، الذي صلب بدلاً من المسيح المرفوع.

وإذا كان هؤلاء جميعاً من النصارى، يتبين أن لا إجماع عند النصارى على صلب المسيح، فتبطل دعواهم بذلك.

ويذكر معرِّب " الإنجيل والصليب " ما يقلل أهمية إجماع النصارى لو صح فيقول بأن أحد المبشرين قال له: كيف يُنكر وقوع الصليب، وعالم المسيحية مطبق على وقوعه ؟

فأجابه: كم مضى على ظهور مذهب السبتيين ؟ فأجاب القس المبشر: نحو أربعين سنة.

فقال المعرِّب: إن العالم المسيحي العظيم الذي أطبق على ترك السبت خطأ 1900 سنة، هو الذي أطبق على الصلب.

وأما إجماع اليهود فهو أيضاً لا يصح القول به، إذ أن المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس المعاصر للمسيح والذي كتب تاريخه سنة 71م أمام طيطوس لم يذكر شيئاً عن قتل المسيح وصلبه.

أما تلك السطور القليلة التي تحدثت عن قتل المسيح وصلبه، فهي إلحاقات نصرانية كما جزم بذلك المحققون وقالوا: بأنها ترجع للقرن السادس عشر، وأنها لم تكن في النسخ القديمة.

ولو صح أنها أصلية فإن الخلاف بيننا وبين النصارى وغيرهم قائم في تحقيق شخصية المصلوب، وليس في وقوع حادثة الصلب [  وإن الذين اختلفوا فيه لفي شك منه ] (النساء: 157) وهذا حال اليهود والنصارى فيه.

ولكن المؤرخ الوثني تاسيتوس كتب عام 117م كتاباً تحدث فيه عن المسيح المصلوب.

وعند دراسة ما كتبه تاسيتوس، يتبين ضعف الاحتجاج بكلامه، إذ هو ينقل إشاعات ترددت هنا وهناك، ويشبه كلامه أقوال النصارى في محمد  في القرون الوسطى.

ومما يدل على ضعف مصادره، ما ذكرته دائرة المعارف البريطانية، من أنه ذكراً أموراً مضحكة، فقد جعل حادثة الصلب حادثة أممية، مع أنها لا تعدو أن تكون شأناً محلياً خاصاً باليهود، ولا علاقة لروما بذلك.

ومن الجهل الفاضح عند هذا المؤرخ، أنه كان يتحدث عن اليهود - ومقصده: النصارى. فذكر أن كلوديوس طردهم من رومية، لأنهم كانوا يحدثون شغباً وقلاقل يحرضهم عليها " السامي " أو " الحسن " ويريد بذلك المسيح.

ومن الأمور المضحكة التي ذكرها تاسيتوس قوله عن اليهود والنصارى بأن لهم إلهاً، رأسه رأس حمار، وهذا هو مدى علمه بالقوم وخبرته.

كما قد شكك المؤرخون بصحة نسبة العبارة إلى تاسيتوس، ومنهم العلامة أندريسن وصاحبا كتابي " ملخص تاريخ الدين " و " شهود تاريخ يسوع ".

وقد تحدث أندريسن أن العبارة التي يحتج بها النصارى على صلب المسيح في كلامه مغايِرة لما في النسخ القديمة التي تحدثت عن CHRESTIANOS بمعنى الطيبين، فأبدلها النصارى، وحوروها إلى: CHRISTIANOS بمعنى المسيحيين.

وقد كانت الكلمة الأولى ( الطيبين ) تطلق على عُبّاد إله المصريين "أوزيريس"، وقد هاجر بعضهم من مصر، وعاشوا في روما، وقد مقتهم أهلها وسموهم: اليهود، لأنهم لم يميزوا بينهم وبين اليهود المهاجرين من الإسكندرية، فلما حصل حريق روما؛ ألصقوه بهم بسبب الكراهية، واضطهدوهم في عهد نيرون.

وقد ظن بعض النصارى أن تاسيتوس يريد مسيحهم الذي صلبوه، فحرف العبارة، وهو يظن أنه يصححها.

ويرى العلامة أندريسن أن هذا التفسير هو الصحيح.

وإلا كان هذا المؤرخ لا يعرف الفرق بين اليهود والنصارى، ويجهل أن ليس ثمة علاقة بين المسيح وروما.

وهكذا فإن التاريخ أيضاً ناطق بالحقيقة، مُثبت لما ذكره القرآن عن نجاة المسيح وصلب غيره.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الرد علي الشبهه

وجدت بعض المواقع الاسلامية تفتخر انها وجدت دليل تاريخي علي عدم صلب المسيح ولكني عدمنا بحثت فيه وجدته كلام ليس له مستند تاريخي واحد مجرد كلام واستنتاج شخصي من صاحب الشبهه حتي يقنع القارئ انه يملك دليل تاريخي لذلك قمنا بالرد علي هذه الشبه 


*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي*

* هناك العديد من الوثائق التاريخية ويمكننا ان نقسمها إلى أربعة أقسام: 

(أ) الوثائق الوثنية: 

تلعب الوثائق الوثنية دوراً بارزاً في قضية صلب المسيح لأن كُتَّابها 

أولاً: لا ينتمون لأية طائفة مسيحية، 

ثانياً: لأن هؤلاء الكتّاب كانوا يضمرون العداء للمسيحيّة أو المسيح? 

وكانوا أقرب إلى الهزء منه إلى المديح? ولا سيما في الحقبة الأولى من تاريخها. 

ويحق لنا هنا أن نتناول شهادات هؤلاء المؤرخين والكتّاب السياسيين بكثير من الجدية ونحلّلها على ضوء معطيات العصر والعوامل السياسية الفاعلة فيه.

إن الوثائق الوثنية التي بين أيدينا يرجع تاريخ معظمها إلى القرنين الأول والثاني الميلاديين? وهي تشهد لكثير من الوقائع التي جرت في حياة المسيح. ومن أبرز مؤلفي تلك الوثائق القديمة: 

(1)كورنيليوس تاسيتوس (55-125 م) وهو مؤلف روماني عرف بالدقة والنزاهة. عاصر تاسيتوس ستة أباطرة ولُقب بمؤرخ روما العظيم. من أشهر كتبه على الإطلاق مصنَّفيه “الحوليات والتواريخ”. يضم الأول نحو 18 مجلداً ? والثاني نحو 12 مجلداً. 

أن تاسيتوس هذا كان بحكم علاقته بالحكومة الرومانية مطلعاً على تقارير حكام أقاليم الإمبراطورية وسجلات الدولة الرسمية. وقد وردت في مصنَّفيه ثلاث إشارات عن المسيح والمسيحيّة أبرزها ما جاء في حولياته: 

“... وبالتالي لكي يتخلص نيرون من التهمة (أي حرق روما) ألصق هذه الجريمة بطبقة مكروهة معروفة باسم المسيحيّين? ونكَّل بها أشد تنكيل. فالمسيح الذي اشتق المسيحيون منه اسمهم? كان قد تعرض لأقصى عقاب في عهد طيباريوس على يد أحد ولاتنا المدعو بيلاطس البنطي. وقد راجت خرافة من أشد الخرافات إيذاء? وإن كانت قد شُكمت لفترة قصيرة? ولكنها عادت فشاعت ليس فقط في اليهودية المصدر الأول لكل شر? بل انتشرت أيضاً في روما التي أصبحت بؤرة لكل الأشياء الخبيثة والمخزية التي شرعت ترد إليها من جميع أقطار العالم”.

يتضح من هذه الوثيقة أن المسيحية قد اشتقت اسمها من المسيح? وأن بيلاطس البنطي هو الذي حكم عليه بالموت. أما الخرافة أو الإشاعة التي ألمح إليها فهي ولا شك القيامة.

شهادة الوالي بيلاطس

من المعلوم ان هذا الطاغية أرسل إلى طيباريوس قيصر تقريراً ضافياً، عن صلب المسيح ودفنه وقيامته. وقد حُفظ هذا التقرير في سجلاّت رومية. وكان من الوثائق، التي استند إليها العالِم المسيحيّ ترتليانوس في دفاعه المشهور عن المسيحيّين.

(2) ثللوس (توفي 52م) وهو من مؤرخي الرومان القدامى الذين كتبوا عن موت المسيح وقد عمد هذا إلى تصنيف تاريخ منطقة البحر الأبيض المتوسط منذ الحرب الطرواديّة حتى زمانه. بيد أن هذا المصنف قد فُقد ولم يبقَ منه سوى شذرات مبعثرة في مؤلفات الآخرين? ومن جملتهم يوليوس الإفريقي الذي كان مطلعاً? كما يبدو على هذا التاريخ. ففي سياق حديثه عن صلب المسيح والظلام الذي خيّم على الأرض عندما استودع المسيح روحه بين يدي الآب السماوي? أشار يوليوس إلى عبارة وردت في تاريخ ثللوس تدور حول هذه الحادثة قال: 

“إن ثللوس في المجلد الثالث من تاريخه? يعلل ظاهرة الظلمة أنه كسوف الشمس? وهذا غير معقول كما يبدو لي”.

وقد رفض يوليوس الإفريقي هذا التعليل (سنة 221 م) بناء على أن الكسوف الكامل لا يمكن أن يحدث في أثناء اكتمال القمر? ولا سيما أن المسيح قد صُلب ومات في فصل الاحتفال بالفصح وفيه يكون القمر بدراً مكتملاً.

ولم يكن ثللوس وحده هو الذي نبَّر على حدوث هذا الظلام? فقد أشار إليه كثير من القدامى كمثل فليفون الفلكي في القرن الثاني فقال: “إن الظلام الذي حدث عند صلب المسيح لم يحدث في الكون مثله من قبل” كما أشار إليه الإمام الحافظ ابن كثير المؤرخ الإسلامي في القرن الرابع عشر في كتابه ·البداية والنهاية ج 1: 4182.

(3) لوسيان اليوناني: كان هذا أحد مؤرخي اليونان البارزين في مطلع القرن الثاني الميلادي. وقد علق في مقال نقدي ساخر على المسيحيين والمسيح. وإذ كان ينتمي إلى المذهب الأبيقوري فقد عجز عن استيعاب طبيعة الإيمان المسيحي واستعداد المسيحيين للاستشهاد في سبيل عقيدتهم? وحسبهم شعباً مخدوعاً يتعلق بأوهام عالم ما بعد الموت بدلاً من التمتع بمباهج العالم الحاضر وملذاته وأبرز ما قاله: 

“إن المسيحيين? كما تعلم? ما زالوا إلى هذا اليوم يعبدون رجلاً - وهو شخصية متميزة? استنّ لهم طقوسهم الجديدة وصُلب من أجلها… ومنذ اللحظة التي اهتدوا فيها (إلى المسيحية) وأنكروا آلهة اليونان وعبدوا الحكيم المصلوب? استقرّ في عرفهم أنهم إخوة”.

(4) رقيم بيلاطس: وهو رقيم أشار إليه جاستنيان الشهيد عام 150 م في أثناء دفاعه الأول حيث أكد أن صلب المسيح يثبته تقرير بيلاطس? كما يلمح في نفس الدفاع إلى طائفة من العجائب وأعمال الشفاء? ثم يقول: “إنه حقاً قد صنع هذه ويمكنك التأكد منها من رقيم بيلاطس” وأشار ترتليان أيضاً إلى نفس هذا الرقيم.

(5) سيتونيوس (120 م): ومن جملة الذين ذكروا في مؤلفاتهم ورسائلهم عن المسيح المصلوب? بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة? سيتونيوس (120 م) الذي كان رئيس أمناء سر الأمبراطور الروماني هادريان (117-138 م) فأتاحت له وظيفته الإطلاع على سجلات الدولة الرسمية? فعلم بالأسباب التي أدت إلى اضطهاد المسيحيين ومن بينها إيمانهم بصلب المسيح وموته وقيامته.

(6) بليني الأصغر حاكم بيثينيا في آسيا الصغرى. وهو من رجالات الدولة الذين عنوا بشأن المسيحيين فقد ألمح في كتابه العاشر (112 م) إلى المسيح الذي يؤلّهه المسيحيون وموقفه منهم (المصدر السابق).

(7) كلسوس الفيلسوف الأبيقوري المولود سنة 140م الذي كان من ألد أعداء المسيحية? هذا أيَّد في كتابه (البحث الحقيقي) قضية صلب المسيح وإن سخر من الغرض منه وقال: “احتمل المسيح آلام الصلب لأجل خير البشرية” (قضية الغفران 109).

(8) مارا بار - سيرابيون? قال هذا في رسالة كتبها لابنه من السجن يعود تاريخها إلى بين القرنين الأول والثالث: ... وأية فائدة جناها اليهود من قتل ملكهم الحكيم? لم يمت هذا الملك الحكيم إلى الأبد لأنه عاش من خلال تعاليمه التي علم بها7..

بطبيعة الحال إن مارا هذا ينظر إلى المسيح من خلال منظاره الوثني. فالمسيح في رأيه? هو حكيم من الحكماء كسقراط وأفلاطون كما نمّت عن ذلك بقية رسالته.

يتبين لنا من هذه الوثائق الوثنية أن كتّابها كانوا على ثقة تامة أن المصلوب هو المسيح وليس الشبيه كما يدّعي المسلمون. وهكذا سجل لنا التاريخ حقيقة دامغة على صدق الكتاب.

(ب) الوثائق اليهودية

أما الوثائق اليهودية فلها أهمية خاصة على الرغم من سلبيتها. فمن الطبيعي أن يتخذ رؤساء اليهود وقادتهم الدينيون موقفاً معادياً من المسيح? وهم الذين صلبوه إذ أدركوا أن تعاليمه الثورية تهدد معظم ما استنوه من تقاليد وطقوس فريسية تعزز من مكانتهم الدينية والسياسية. ومع ذلك فإن هذه الوثائق برهان ساطع على صحة ما ورد في الإنجيل من تفاصيل قصة الصلب. وفي هذا الجزء من دراستنا سنتناول أبرز هذه الوثائق وأولها: 

يوسيفوس (37-97 م) هذا ذكر في كتابه “التواريخ” ما بين سنتي 90-95 م فقرة عن صلب المسيح. ويبدو أن هذه الفقرة قد أثارت حولها جدلاً بين علماء المخطوطات إذ اعتقد بعضهم أن هذه الفقرة قد تلاعبت بها أيدي بعض المسيحيين المتطرفين لما جاء فيها من تقريظ للمسيح لا يمكن أن يصدر عن يهودي. ولكن في عام 1972 نشرت مخطوطة عربية يرجح العلماء أنها ترجمة دقيقة للنص الأصلي وقد جاء فيها: 

“وفي ذلك الوقت كان هناك رجل حكيم يُدعى يسوع اشتهر بحسن السلوك وبالتقوى? فتبعه عدد غفير من بين اليهود والأمم الأخرى. غير أن بيلاطس البنطي حكم عليه بالموت صلباً. أما الذين تبعوه فلم يتخلوا عن تلمذتهم له. وادعوا أنه قد ظهر لهم بعد ثلاثة أيام من صلبه وأنه حيّ. وبناء عليه فقد يكون هو المسيح الذي عزا إليه الأنبياء أشياء عجيبة”.

إن شهادة يوسيفوس هذه قد سبقت شهادة أغلبية المؤرخين الوثنيين. وإذا أخذنا بعين الاعتبار أن يوسيفوس قد اشتهر بين أقرانه بالموضوعية? وأنه عالج هذه الواقعة التاريخية من خلال المعطيات اليهودية? تبين لنا أن هذا النص هو نص تقريري جدير بالثقة.

(ج) التلمود اليهودي

التلمود كتاب مقدّس في نظر اليهود وقد جُمِع في مجلّدات ضخمة يستطيع أيّ باحث أن يطّلع عليها. يقسم التلمود إلى مجموعتين أساسيتين هما: المشنا والجمارة. 

 المشنا: هي التقاليد الشفوية القديمة التي توارثتها أجيال المجتمع اليهودي المتعاقبة ثم تمَّ تدوينها في القرن الثاني الميلادي. 

الجمارة: هي حصيلة الشروحات والتعليقات على المشنا. 

الحلقا: إن المواد التلمودية التي تدور حول قضايا تشريعية وأسئلة قانونية والتي أثارت جدلاً بين فقهاء اليهود وعلمائهم فتدعى الحلقا. 

الهجَّادا: هو الجزء المختص بالأساطير والقصص والأقوال المأثورة التي استخدمت لإيضاح الأعراف التقليدية فتدعى الهجَّادا.

ونقرأ في النسخة التي نشرت في أمستردام عام 1943? وفي صفحة 42 ما يلي: 

“ لقد صُلب يسوع قبل الفصح بيوم واحد. وقبل تنفيذ الحكم فيه? ولمدة أربعين يوماً خرج مناد ينادي: إن (يسوع) سيُقتل لأنه مارس السحر وأغرى إسرائيل على الإرتداد? فعلى من يشاء الدفاع عنه لمصلحته والاستعطاف من أجله أن يتقدم. وإذ لم يتقدم (أحد) للدفاع من أجله في مساء (ليلة) الفصح. وهل يجرؤ أحد عن الدفاع عنه? ألم يكن مفسداً? وقد قيل في الأنبياء إن شخصاً مثل هذا: لا تَسْمَعْ لَهُ وَلا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ عَلَيْهِ وَلا تَرِقَّ لَهُ وَلا تَسْتُرْهُ? بَلْ قَتْلاً تَقْتُلُهُ (تثنية 13: 8 و9)”.

من الواضحج أن التلمود يشهد أيضاً بأن المصلوب هو المسيح من غير أن نلمح في هذه الشهادة أي شائبة شك في شخصيته.

(2) مخطوطة يهودية عن خرافه جثه المسيح

وهناك مخطوطة أخرى تُدعى Toledoth Jesu وهي مخطوطة يهودية معادية للمسيحية لا تشير فقط إلى المسيح بل تروي لنا أيضاً قصة خيالية عما حدث لجسده بعد موته. فقد ادعى مؤلفها أن حواريي المسيح حاولوا أن يسرقوا جسده فعرف بذلك بستاني اسمه يهوذا. فجاء خفية ونقل جثمان المسيح من قبر يوسف الرامي إلى قبر جديد آخر حفره له. وعندما جاء الحواريون إلى القبر الأصلي وجدوه فارغاً فادعوا أنه قام من بين الأموات. ولكن حين أقبل رؤساء اليهود إلى الضريح وشاهدوه أيضاً فارغاً أخذهم البستاني إلى القبر الجديد وأراهم جثة يسوع. وهذا ما يروجون له هذه الأيام من اكتشاف قبر السيد المسيح وابنه المزعوم!! 

ومع أن هذا التقليد لم يُجمع قبل القرن الخامس الميلادي فإنه ولا شك يمثل تقليداً يهودياً سابقاً شاع بين الأوساط الإسرائيلية بعد قيامة المسيح (متى 28: 11-15) هذا من ناحية? ومن ناحية أخرى فإن هذه المخطوطة على ما فيها من عداء للمسيحية هي أكبر شاهد إثبات على صلب المسيح وموته وقيامته? لأنها شهادة من عدوّ موتور.

 قال أيضاً يوحنا بن زكا? تلميذ هليل المعلم الشهير في كتابه سيرة يسوع الناصري: “إن الملك وحاخامات اليهود قد حكموا على يسوع بالموت لأنه جدف حين ادعى أنه ابن الله... وأنه الله”. ثم قال بعد ذلك: “ولما كان المسيح في طريقه إلى الموت كان اليهود يصرخون أمامه: فلتهلك كل أعدائك يا رب”.

(4) الوثائق الغنوسيّة

الغنوسيّة كلمة معربة عن اللفظة اليونانية gnosis ومعناها المعرفة. والغنوسيّة حركة دينية فلسفية تجمع تحت مظلتها فرقاً شتى تتباين في بعض مبادئها? وتتفق في بعضها الآخر. وقد جعلت هذه الحركة المعرفة الأساس الذي بنت عليه عقائدها الدينية. 

أن تعليم الشبه في الغنوسية كان يرمي إلى غرض يختلف عما كان يرمي إليه آخرون. فالغنوسية أو بعض فرقها على الأقل? رأت أن المسيح وهو إله متجسِّد? لا يمكن أن يتعرّض للصّلب لأن جسده يغاير أجساد البشر. 

لهذا يتعذر أن يكون المصلوب هو جسد المسيح. بينما الآخرون فلا ينكرون عملية الصليب? ولكنهم ينكرون أن المصلوب كان المسيح، ليس على أساس طبيعة جسده إنما على أساس أن المسيح لم يصلب إطلاقاً بل رُفع إلى السماء بقدرة الله قبل أن يتمكن أعداؤه من القبض عليه? وأوقع الله شبهه على آخر فحلّ محله.

أن دراستنا للآثار الدينية والأدبية للحركة الغنوسية توفِّر لنا أدلة أخرى على صحة رواية الإنجيل عن صلب المسيح وقيامته? ولا سيما ما ورد في المؤلفات الغنوسية الأولى كمثل إنجيل الحق (135-160 م) وإنجيل يوحنا الأبوكريفي (120-130) وإنجيل توما (140-200 م) ومع أن هذه الأناجيل غير موحى بها من الله? فإنها كلها تتحدث عن الكلمة? وأن المسيح هو إله وإنسان. 

ونجد هذه الفقرة في إنجيل الحق: 

“كان يسوع صبوراً في تحمله للآلام... لأنه علم أن موته هو حياة للآخرين... سُمِّر على خشبة? وأعلن مرسوم الله على الصليب? هو جرّ نفسه إلى الموت بواسطة الحياة... سربلته الأبدية. وإذ جرّد نفسه من الخرق البالية فإنه اكتسى بما لا يبلى مما لا يستطيع أحد أن يجرده منه”.

ونطالع أيضاً في كتاب غنوسي The Secret Teaching of Christ وهو مؤلف من القرن الثاني ما ترجمته: 

“ فأجاب الرب وقال: الحق أقول لكم: كل من لا يؤمن بصليبي فلن يخلص? لأن ملكوت الله من نصيب الذين يؤمنون بصليبي.

(ه) الوثائق المسيحية

الوثائق المسيحية دينية كانت أم أدبية أم تاريخية? هي سجل دقيق تعكس عمق إيمان آباء الكنيسة الأولى بكل ما تسلَّموه من التلاميذ من تعاليم وأخبار? إما عن طريق التواتر بالإسناد الموثق? أو عن طريق الكلمة المكتوبة. كذلك هي إثباتات قاطعة على صحّة ما ورد في الأناجيل من أحداث وعقائد ولا سيّما ما يختص بموت المسيح وقيامته. وكما أن هذين الحدثين يشغلان حيزاً كبيراً من العهد الجديد فإنهما أيضاً كانا المحور الأساسي في مؤلَّفات آباء الكنيسة الأولى.

يقول جوش مكدويل? وهو أحد كبار المختصين بالمخطوطات المسيحية: 

“لا يوجد كتاب في الدنيا تدعمه المخطوطات الكتابية القديمة كما هو الحال مع الكتاب المقدس. وقد شاءت العناية الإلهية أن يتم العثور على مخطوطات البحر الميت التي أثبتت? بما لا يدع أي مجال للشك? صحة الكتاب المقدس وصدقه ولا سيما نصوص العهد القديم? وبالأخص سفر إشعياء”.

وبالطبع فإن هذه المخطوطات تنص على النبوّات المتعلقة بموت المسيح وقيامته كما هو الحال في الكتاب المقدس الذي بين أيدينا. وأكثر من ذلك? إذا رجعنا إلى مؤلفات آباء الكنيسة منذ العصر الاول الميلادي وجمعنا مقتبساتهم من العهد الجديد لوجدنا أنه يمكن إعادة كتابة العهد الجديد بكامل نصه باستثناء سبع عشرة آية فقط. وهذه النصوص لا تختلف عما لدينا من نصوص العهد الجديد الحالي? ومن جملتها كل ما جاء عن لاهوت المسيح وموته وقيامته.

أما مؤلفات آباء الكنيسة فهي: 

(1) رسالتان من تأليف اكليمندس أسقف روما.

(2) رسائل قصيرة من تأليف أغناطيوس كان قد بعث بها إلى الأفراد والكنائس في أثناء رحلته من أنطاكية إلى روما حيث استشهد.

(3) رسالة بوليكارب تلميذ الحواري يوحنا إلى أهل فيلبي.

(4) الديداتشي أو تعليم الرسل? وهو كتيب مبكر يدور حول أمور عملية متعلقة بالقيم المسيحية ونظام الكنيسة.

(5) رسالة عامة منسوبة إلى برنابا وفيها يهاجم بعنف ناموسية الديانة اليهودية? ويبين أن المسيح هو تتمة شريعة العهد القديم.

(6) دفاعيات جاستنيان? وقد أورد فيها طائفة من الحقائق الإنجيلية? ولا سيما ما يختص بشخص المسيح وحياته الأرضية وصلبه وقيامته. هذا فضلاً عن مؤلفات أخرى وصلتنا مقتطفات منها كدفاع كوادراتوس الذي اقتبس منه يوسيبس الفقرة التالية: 

“إن منجزات مخلصنا كانت دائماً أمام ناظريك لأنها كانت معجزات حقيقية? فالذين برئوا? والذين أقيموا من الأموات لم يشهدهم الناس عندما برئوا أو أقيموا فقط بل كانوا دائماً موجودين (معهم). لقد عاشوا زمناً طويلاً. ليس فقط في أثناء حياة المسيح الأرضية بل حتى بعد صعوده. إن بعضاً منهم بقوا على قيد الحياة إلى وقتنا الحاضر”.

وكذلك مخطوطة راعي هرمس وقد دعيت بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى أبرز شخصيات الكتاب. أما فحوى المؤلَّف فينطوي على مجموعة من الأمثال والأوامر المختصة بالعقيدة.

الرسوم والنقوش وشعار الصليب

يوفر لنا تاريخ الكنيسة أيضاً بيّنات هامة على اعتقاد مسيحيي القرون الأولى الوثيق بصلب المسيح وموته وقيامته?و هو شعار الصليب، وهذا دليل مادّيّ، لا يجوز لأحد أن ينكره، لأنّ لكلّ دين شعاره كالنجمة السداسيّة لليهود، والهلال للمسلمين. وإشارة الصليب عُرِفَت من أقدم عهود المسيحيّة، وقد نقشها المسيحيّون الأوائل على أضرحة الموتى وفي السراديب التي كانوا يجتمعون فيها سرا في زمن الاضطهاد خوفاً من جواسيس الحكومة الرومانية الوثنية. 

لقد عمد المسيحيون إلى نقش شعار الصليب على أضرحة موتاهم تمييزاً لها عن أضرحة الوثنيين. فلو لم يكن هؤلاء المسيحيون على ثقة أكيدة من صلب المسيح لما أخذوا الصليب شعاراً لهم? ولا سيما أن الصليب كان رمز عار عند اليهود والرومان على حد سواء. أما الآن بعد صلب يسوع المسيح البار عليه أصبح رمز فخر وإيمان. 

لو لم يكن الصليب حقيقة متأصلة في إيمان هؤلاء المسيحيين لما تحملوا من أجله كل اضطهاد واستشهدوا في سبيله. وبعض هؤلاء كانوا شهود عيان لصلب المسيح? والبعض الآخر تسلموا هذه الحقائق من الحواريين أو مما وصل إلى أيديهم من الأناجيل والرسائل المكتوبة التي أوحى بها الروح القدس.

الممارسات العقائديه

الممارسات العقائديه وبالأخص الأفخارستيا التي مارسها السيد المسيح في الليلة التي سلم فيها ذاته فقد احتلت مكانة مرموقة في ممارسات الكنيسة على مر العصور. وترجع أهمية هذه الممارسه العقيدية إلى أنها تعني سفك دم السيد المسيح وصلبه لأجل خلاصنا

ومن الملاحظ أيضاً أن سر المعموديه يمنحنا بركات موت المسيح فداءً عنا ويعطينا ميلادا جديدا من الماء والروح وقد حض السيد المسيح تلاميذه على القيام به (إنجيل متى 28: 19) لنوال هذه النعمه، قد مارسه التلاميذ أنفسهم تطبيقاً لوصية المسيح بالذات. وما برحت الكنيسة تمارسه إلى هذا اليوم.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي*

*هل كان هناك مسيحيون عبر التاريخ القديم القريب من عهد ‏المسيح من‎ ‎أنكر صلب المسيح أم لا؟‏

‏ والإجابة هي لا، ولكن كان هناك جماعة وثنيّة تُسمّى بالخياليّة وبالغنوسيّة ‏ويُسمّى أتباعها بالخياليّين والغنوسيّين ويُسمّى فكرها بالخياليّة أو الشبحيّة، قالت أنَّ ‏المسيح كان إلهًا فقط ولم يكن له جسد وطبيعة الإنسان، بل كأن شبحًا وخيالاً، ‏ظهر في هيئة وشبه ومنظر الإنسان ولم يكن له جسد فيزيائي من لحمٍ ودمٍ وعظامٍ ‏‏!! ولذا فقد كانت عمليّة صلبه مُجرّد مظهر وشبه، شُبّه للناظرين أنَّه يُصْلَب، ‏صُلِبَ مظهريًا، بدا وكأنَّه يُصْلَب، عُلِّق علي الصليب وبدا للناظرين أنَّه يُصْلَب!! ‏ودُفِنَ في القبر ولكنه خرج ككائن من نور لأنَّه هو نور وروح محض!!! وعندما ‏خرج من القبر ككائن من نور كانت قدماه علي الأرض ورأسه تخترق السماء!!!!‏

‏ فما هي الغنوسية، أو الخيالية؟ ومن هم هؤلاء الغنوسيون؟

‏(1) الغنوسية(†)هي حركة وثنيّة مسيحيّة ترجع جذورها إلي ما قبل المسيحيّة بعدة ‏قرون. وكان أتباعها يخلطون بين الفكر الإغريقي - الهيلينتسي - والمصري ‏القديم مع التقاليد الكلدانيّة والبابليّة والفارسيّة (خاصة الزردشتيّة التي أسّسها الحكيم الفارسي ذردشت (630-553 ق م) وكذلك اليهوديّة، خاصة فكر جماعة الأثينيّين ‏‏(الأتقياء) وما جاء في كتابهم " الحرب بين أبناء النور وأبناء الظلام "، والفلسفات ‏والأسرار والديانات الثيوصوفية(1). وذلك إلي جانب ما سُمّي بالأفلاطونيّة الحديثة، ‏التي كانت منتشرة في دول حوض البحر المتوسط في القرن الأوّل. بل ويرى ‏بعض العلماء أنَّ كلّ أصول الغنوسيّة موجودة عند أفلاطون(2) لذا يقول العلامة ‏ترتليان (نهاية القرن الثاني الميلادي) " أنا آسف من كل قلبي لأنَّ أفلاطون صار ‏منطلق كل الهراطقة "(3) ‏

‏ وكانوا ينظرون للمادة علي أنَّها شر ّ! وآمنوا بمجموعة كبيرة من الآلهة، فقالوا ‏أنَّه في البدء كان الإله السامي غير المعروف وغير المدرك الذي هو روح مطلق، ‏ولم تكن هناك المادة، هذا الإله الصالح أخرج، إنبثق منه، أخرج من ذاته، عدد ‏من القوات الروحيّة ذات الأنظمة المختلفة التي أسموها بالأيونات (‏Aeons‏)، هذه ‏القوات المنبثقة من الإله السامي كان لها أنظمة مختلفة وأسماء مختلفة وتصنيفات ‏وأوصاف مختلفة(4). وتُكوّن هذه الأيونات مع الإله السامي البليروما (‏Pleroma‏)‏، أو الملء الكامل، دائرة الملء الإلهي. وأنَّ هذا الإله السامي الذي أخرج العالم ‏الروحي من ذاته لم يخلق شيء.‏

‏ ومن هذه الأيونات قام أحدهم ويدعى صوفيا (‏Sophia‏)، أي الحكمة الذي بثق، ‏أخرج، من ذاته كائنًا واعيًا هو الذي خلق المادة والعوالم الفيزيقية، وخلق كل ‏شيء علي صورته، هذا الكائن لم يُعرف شيء عن أصوله فتصوّر أنَّه الإله الوحيد ‏والمطلق، ثم إتّخذ الجوهر الإلهي الموجود وشكله في أشكال عديدة، لذا يدعي أيضًا بالديمورجس (‏Demiurgos‏)، أي نصف الخالق. فالخليقة مكوّنة من نصف ‏روحيّ لا يعرفه هذا الديمورجس، نصف الخالق ولا حكامه(5). ‏

‏ ومن هنا فقد آمنوا أنَّ الإنسان مكوّن من عنصرين عنصر إلهي هو المنبثق من ‏الجوهر الإلهي للإله السامي يشيرون إليه رمزيًا بالشرارة الإلهيّة، وعنصر ماديّ ‏طبيعيّ فانيّ. ويقولون أنَّ البشريّة بصفة عامة تجهل الشرارة الإلهيّة التي بداخلها ‏بسبب الإله الخالق الشرير وارخوناته (حكامه). وعند الموت تتحرّر الشرارة ‏الإلهيّة بالمعرفة، ولكن إنْ لم يكن هناك عمل جوهريّ من المعرفة تندفع الروح، ‏أو هذه الشرارة الإلهيّة، عائدة في أجساد أخري داخل الآلام وعبوديّة العالم(6). ‏

‏ وأعتقد بعضهم بالثنائية (‏Dualism‏) الإلهيّة أي بوجود إلهَين متساويَين في القوة ‏في الكون؛ إله الخير، الذي خلق كل الكائنات الروحيّة السمائيّة، وإله الشرّ الذي ‏خلق العالم وكل الأشياء الماديّة!! وربطوا بين إله الشر وإله العهد القديم!! وقالوا ‏إنَّ المعركة بين الخير والشرّ هي معركة بين مملكة النور ضد مملكة الظلمة!!‏

‏ وأعتقد بعضهم أنَّ إله الخير خلق الروح وقد وضعها إله الشر في مستوي أدني ‏في سجن الجسد الماديّ الشرير. وهكذا فإنَّ هدف البشريّة هو الهروب من سجن ‏الجسد الماديّ الشرير والعودة إلي اللاهوت أو التوحّد مع إله الخير!!‏

‏ ولذا فقد نادوا بوجود مجموعة من التعاليم السريّة الخاصّة جدًا والتي زعموا أنَّ ‏المسيح قد كشفها وعلّمها لتلاميذه ربما لسوء فهمهم لآيات مثل " وَبِأَمْثَالٍ كَثِيرَةٍ مِثْلِ هَذِهِ كَانَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ حَسْبَمَا كَانُوا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يَسْمَعُوا. وَبِدُونِ مَثَلٍ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ. وَأَمَّا عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ فَكَانَ يُفَسِّرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. " (مر 4/33-34)، و " لَكِنَّنَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِحِكْمَةٍ بَيْنَ الْكَامِلِينَ وَلَكِنْ بِحِكْمَةٍ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ وَلاَ مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ الَّذِينَ يُبْطَلُونَ. بَلْ نَتَكَلَّمُ بِحِكْمَةِ اللهِ فِي سِرٍّ: الْحِكْمَةِ الْمَكْتُومَةِ الَّتِي سَبَقَ اللهُ فَعَيَّنَهَا قَبْلَ الدُّهُورِ لِمَجْدِنَا " (1كو2/6-7)(7). ‏

‏ هذه التعاليم السريّة المزعومة كتبوها في كتب ونسبوها لرسل المسيح وتلاميذه ‏وبعضهم نسب لقادتهم وذلك اعتمادًا علي ما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا " وَآيَاتٍ أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةً صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ قُدَّامَ تلاَمِيذِهِ لَمْ تُكْتَبْ فِي هَذَا الْكِتَابِ. وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ. " ‏‏(يو20/30-31) و " وَأَشْيَاءُ أُخَرُ كَثِيرَةٌ صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ إِنْ كُتِبَتْ وَاحِدَةً وَاحِدَةً فَلَسْتُ أَظُنُّ أَنَّ الْعَالَمَ نَفْسَهُ يَسَعُ الْكُتُبَ الْمَكْتُوبَةَ." (يو21/25)(8). ‏

‏ يقول القديس إريناؤس أسقف ليون بالغال (فرنسا حاليًا) " أولئك الذين يتبعون ‏فالتنتينوس (ق 2م) يستخدمون الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا بوفرة لشرح أفكارهم التي ‏سنبرهن أنّها خاطئة كليّة بواسطة نفس الإنجيل "(9).‏

‏(2) كما سُمِّيَت هذه الهرطقة أيضًا بالدوسيتية (‏Docetism‏)، والتي تعني في ‏اليونانية "‏Doketai‏ "، من التعبير " ‏dokesis‏ " و " ‏dokeo‏ " والذي يعني " يبدو ‏‏"، " يظهر "، " يُري "، وتعني الخيالية "‏phantomism ‎‏ ". فقد آمنوا أنَّ المسيح ‏كان مُجرّد خيال وشبح (‏phantom‏)، وأنَّه أحد الآلهة العلويّة وقد نزل علي ‏الأرض في جسد خياليّ وليس فيزيائيّ، ماديّ، حقيقيّ، إنَّه روح إلهيّ ليس له ‏لحم ولا دم ولا عظام، لأنَّه لم يكنْ من الممكن، من وجهة نظرهم، أنْ يتّخذ ‏جسدًا من المادة التي هي شرّ في نظرهم! لذا قالوا أنَّه نزل في صورة وشبه إنسان ‏وهيئة بشر دون أنْ يكون كذلك، جاء في شكل إنسان دون أنْ يكون له مكوّنات ‏الإنسان من لحمٍ ودمٍ وعظامٍ، جاء في " شبه جسد " و " هيئة الإنسان "، وقالوا ‏أنَّه لم يكنْ يجوع أو يعطش أو ينام، ولم يكن في حاجة للأكل أو الشرب 000 إلخ 

‏‏وأنَّه كان يأكل ويشرب وينام متظاهرًا بذلك تحت هيئة بشريّة غير حقيقيّة. وشبّهوا ‏جسده بالنور أو شعاع الشمس، فإنَّ النور وشعاع الشمس يمكن لهما أنْ يخترقا ‏لوحًا من الزجاج دون أنْ يكسرا هذا اللوح ". كان مجرد خيال(10). ‏

‏ جاء في أحد كتبهم والذي يُسمّى ب " أعمال يوحنا "(11)، أنَّ المسيح عندما كان ‏يسير علي الأرض لم يكنْ يترك أثرًا لأقدامه وعندما كان يوحنا يُحاول الإمساك به ‏كانت يده تخترق جسده بلا أي مقاومة حيث لم يكنْ له جسد حقيقيّ. وكانت ‏طبيعة جسده متغيّرة عند اللمس، فتارة يكون لينًا وأخري جامدًا ومرّة يكون ‏خاليًا تمامًا. كان بالنسبة لهم مُجرّد شبح وحياته علي الأرض خيال. وكان يظهر ‏بأشكال متعددة ويغيّر شكله كما يشاء وقتما يشاء!! أي كان روحًا إلهيًا وليس إنسانًا ‏فيزيقيًا (12). ‏

‏+ وقال بعضهم أنَّه إتّخذ جسدًا نفسيًا ‏Psychic‏، عقليًا، وليس ماديُا. ‏

‏+ وقال بعض آخر أنَّه إتّخذ جسد نجميّ ‏Sidereal‏.‏

‏+ وقال آخرون أنَّه إتّخذ جسدًا ولكنه لم يُولَد حقيقة من امرأة(13).‏

‏ وجميعهم لم يقبلوا فكرة أنَّه تألّم ومات حقيقة، بل قالوا أنَّه بدا وكأنَّه يتألّم وظهر ‏في الجلجثة كمجرّد رؤيا. وقد أشار إليهم القديس أغناطيوس الإنطاكي (35 - ‏‏107) تلميذ القديس بطرس الرسول وحذّر المؤمنين من أفكارهم الوثنيّة قائلا: " ‏إذا كان يسوع المسيح - كما زعم الملحدون الذين بلا إله - لم يتألّم إلاَّ في الظاهر‏، وهم أنفسهم ليسوا سوي خيالات (بلا وجود حقيقيّ) فلماذا أنا مكبّل بالحديد "(14)، ‏‏" وهو إنما إحتمل الآلام لأجلنا لكي ننال الخلاص، تألّم حقًا وقام حقًا، وآلامه لم ‏تكن خيالاً، كما إدّعي بعض غير المؤمنيين، الذين ليسوا سوي خيالات "(15)، " لو ‏أنّ ربنا صنع ما صنعه في الخيال، لا غير، لكانت قيودي أيضًا خيالاً "(16).‏

‏(4) كما كان لهذه الجماعات، أيضًا، اعتقادات أخري في المسيح، فقالوا أنَّ ‏المسيح الإله نزل علي يسوع الإنسان وقت العماد وفارقه علي الصليب، وقالوا ‏أيضًا أنَّ المسيح الإله والحكمة الإله نزلا علي يسوع واتحدا به وفارقاه أيضًا عند ‏الصليب!! أي أنَّ الذي صُلِبَ، من وجهة نظرهم هو المسيح الإنسان وليس ‏المسيح الإله!!! وفيما يلي أفكار قادتهم: ‏

‏1 - فالنتينوس (حوالي 137م): وقوله أنَّ المسيح لم يُوْلَدْ من العذراء ولكن ‏جسده الهوائي مرّ من خلال جسدها العذراوي: وقد ظهر في النصف الأوّل من ‏القرن الثاني ونادى بوجود ثلاثين إلهًا، وقال أنَّ الإله فيتوس (أي العمق) ولد ‏ثمانية أيونات، ومنهم وُلد عشرة ومن العشرة وُلد إثنا عشر ذكرًا وأنثى، وولد ‏سيغا (أي الصمت)، من هذا الإله فيتوس، ومن سيغا وُلد الكلمة، كما قال أنَّ ‏كمال الآلهة هو كائن " أنثي - ذكر " يُدعي الحكمة، وهو المسيح(18)!!‏

‏ وقال أنَّ المسيح لم يتّخذْ جسدًا إنسانيًا حقيقيًا بل إتّخذ هيئة الجسد، مظهر الجسد ‏وهيئة الإنسان لأنَّه لا يمكن أنْ يأخذ جسد من المادة التي هي شرّ بحسب اعتقاده! إتّخذ جسدًا سمائيًا وأثيريًا، وهو، حسب قوله لم يُولد من العذراء ولكن جسده ‏الهوائيّ مرّ من خلال جسدها العذراوي(19)!!‏

‏2 - كيرنثوس وقوله بصلب يسوع الإنسان دون المسيح الإله: وقال كيرنثوس ‏الذي كان معاصرًا للقديس يوحنا الإنجيلي، والذي يقول عنه القديس إريناؤس أنَّه ‏كان متعلمًا بحكمة المصريّين " أنَّ العالم لم يخلقه الإله السامي، ولكن خلقته قوّة ‏معيّنة منفصلة بعيدًا عنه وعلي مسافة من هذا المبدأ الذي هو سامي علي الكون ‏ومجهول من الذي فوق الكلّ. وقال أنَّ يسوع لم يُولد من عذراء، وإنما وُلد كابن ‏طبيعي ليوسف ومريم بحسب ناموس الميلاد البشريّ وقال أنَّه كان أبرّ وأحكم ‏وأسمي من البشر الآخرين، وعند معموديّته نزل عليه المسيح (الإله) من فوق ‏من الحاكم السامي ونادى بالآب غير المعروف وصنع معجزات. ثم رحل المسيح ‏‏(الإله) أخيرًا من يسوع وتألّم وقام ثانية، بينما ظلّ المسيح (الإله) غير قابل للألم ‏لأنَّه كان كائنًا روحيًا"(20). ‏

‏ أي من، وجهة نظره، أنَّ الذي تألّم علي الصليب هو يسوع المسيح، عيسي، ‏أمّا المسيح الإله فلم يتألّم لأنَّه غير قابل للألم كإله.‏

‏3- سترنيوس (‏Saturnius‏) وقوله أنَّ المسيح كان بلا ميلاد وبلا جسد وبدون ‏شكل وكان مرئيًا افتراضًا: وقال سترنيوس أنَّ " الآب غير المعروف من الكلّ " ‏خلق الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة، الذين كانوا من سلالات شريرة وخيرة، وخلق ‏الرياسات والقوات، ثم قام سبعة من رؤساء الملائكة بخلق الكون والبشرية أيضًا. ‏وقال أنَّ إله اليهود هو أحد رؤساء الملائكة السبعة، هؤلاء الذين خلقوا الكون، ‏وكان معاديًا للآب، وقد جاء المسيح المخلّص ليدمّر إله اليهود هذا ويحارب ‏الأرواح التي تؤيّده مستشهدًا بقول القديس يوحنا الرسول بالروح " لأَجْلِ هَذَا أُظْهِرَ ابْنُ اللهِ لِكَيْ يَنْقُضَ أَعْمَالَ إِبْلِيسَ. " (1يو3/8)، لأنَّه اعتقد أنَّ الشيطان هو ‏إله اليهود، وأنَّ المسيح كان كائنًا روحيًا وقد بدا وكأنَّه إنسان(21). ‏

‏ وقال أنَّ " المخلّص كان بلا ميلاد وبلا جسد وبدون شكل وكان مرئيًا افتراضًا، ‏وأنَّه جاء ليدمّر إله اليهود، الذي كان واحدًا من الملائكة، ويخلّص الذين يؤمنون به "(22).‏

‏4 - جماعة السزيان أو فايتس وقولهم بصلب يسوع دون المسيح والحكمة: ‏نادت هذه الجماعة في القرن الثاني الميلادي " أنَّ يسوع وُلِدَ من العذراء بعمل الإله ‏يادابوس وكان أحكم وأطهر وأبرّ من كلِّ البشر الآخرين. ثم إتّحد المسيح (الإله) ‏مع الحكمة ونزلا عليه (علي يسوع)، وهكذا تَكَوّن يسوع المسيح. ويؤكّدون أنَّ ‏كثيرين من تلاميذه لم يعرفوا بنزول المسيح عليه. ولكن عندما نزل المسيح علي ‏يسوع بدأ يعمل معجزات ويُشفي ويُعلن الآب غير المعروف ويُعلن نفسه صراحة ‏أنَّه ابن الإنسان الأوّل (الإله)(23). فغضبت القوات و (الإله يادابوس) والد يسوع لهذه ‏الأعمال وعملوا علي تحطيمه، وعندما اُقتيد لهذا الغرض (الصلب) يقولون أنَّ ‏المسيح نفسه مع الحكمة رحلا منه إلي حيث الأيون غير الفاسد بينما صُلِبَ يسوع‏‏. ولكن المسيح لم ينسي يسوعه فأنزل عليه قوّة من فوق فأقامته ثانية في الجسد ‏الذي يدعونه حيوانيّ أو روحانيّ ثمّ أرسل العناصر الدنيويّة ثانية إلي العالم. ‏وعندما رأي تلاميذه أنَّه قام، لم يُدركوا، ولا حتي يسوع نفسه، مَنْ الذي أقامه ‏ثانية من الموت. والخطأ الذي وقع فيه التلاميذ أنَّهم تصوّروا أنَّه قام في جسد ‏ماديّ غير عالمين أنَّ " إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لاَ يَقْدِرَانِ أَنْ يَرِثَا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ" (اكو15/50)(24).‏

‏5 – ماركيون: وقوله أنَّ المسيح لم يُولد من العذراء ولم يعرف ميلادًا ولا نموًا ‏ولا حتى مظهر هذه الأحداث إنما ظهر بطريقة فجائية وفي هيئة بشرية احتفظ بها ‏بحسب الظاهر إلي موته علي الصليب: وعلّم ماركيون، المولود حوالي سنة ‏‏120م، بوجود إلهَين، الإله العظيم السامي أو الإله المحبّ، وهذا الإله كان غير ‏معروف من العالم ومخفيًا عن عينيه لأنَّه لا صلة له بالعالم وليس هو الخالق له. ‏أمّا الإله الثاني فأقل من الأول درجة وهو إله عادل ولكن سريع الغضب ومنتقم ‏يحارب ويسفك دم أعدائه بلا رحمة ولا شفقة، وهو الذي خلق العالم واختار منه ‏شعبًا هو شعب إسرائيل ليكون شاهدًا له وأعطى له الناموس. وعاقب بشدة ‏وصرامة الذين تعدُّوا علي هذا الناموس، وترك بقيّة الشعوب الأخري فريسة للمادة ‏والوثنيّة. وكان هذا الإله، إله اليهود يجهل تمامًا وجود الإله السامي المحبّ الذي ‏ظلّ غير معروف حتي ظهر المسيح في بلاد اليهوديّة في هيئة بشرية، وبدأ يُعلن ‏للبشر السر ّ العظيم عن الإله السامي المحبّ الذي يجهله البشر وإله اليهود(25)!!‏

‏ وقال إنَّ المسيح لم يُولد من العذراء ولم يعرف ميلادًا ولا نموًا ولا حتي مظهر ‏هذه الأحداث إنما ظهر بطريقة فجائيّة وفي هيئة بشرية احتفظ بها بحسب الظاهر ‏إلي موته علي الصليب(26)!! ‏

‏ ونتيجة لاعتقاد هؤلاء الهراطقة بأنَّ المسيح كان مُجرّد شبح وخيال وأنَّه ظهر ‏علي الأرض في شكل وهيئة ومظهر الإنسان ولكنّه في حقيقته هو روح وخيال، ‏ظهر في مظهر الإنسان دون أنْ يكون إنسانًا! جاء في شبه جسد ولكنّه لم يتّخذ ‏الجسد بل كان شبح وروح وخيال في شكل جسد!! فلما وُضع علي الصليب ‏ليُصْلَب بدا لهم وكأنَّه يُصْلَب ولكن لأنَّه شبح وروح وخيال فقد ظهر في مظهر ‏وهيئة وشكل الذي يُصلب ولكن في الحقيقة لم يُصلب بل شُبِّه لهم أنَّه يُصْلَب!! ‏بدا لهم معلقًا علي الصليب ولكنّه في الحقيقة غير ذلك!! بدا لهم يسفك الدم ‏وينزف أمامهم ولكن لأنَّه شبح وروح وخيال وليس له لحم ولا دم ولا عظام، فقد ‏كان يبدو هكذا لهم مظهريًا فقط، شُبِّه لهم!! ظهر وكأنَّه مات علي الصليب وهو ‏الإله الذي لا يموت!! ‏

‏6- باسيليدس وقوله بإلقاء شبه يسوع علي غيره لأنَّه قوّة غير ماديّة وعقل ‏الآب غير المولود فقد غيّر هيئته كما أراد وهكذا صعد إلي الذي أرسله: ‏

وكان أوّل من قال بإلقاء شِبْه يسوع علي غيره هو باسيليدس الذي تصوّر وجود ‏صراع بين الآلهة العديدة والذين كان أحدهم يسوع المسيح. وقد نقل عنه القديس ‏إريناؤس قوله: "وصنع الملائكة الذين يحتلون السماء السفلي المرئية لنا كل شئ ‏في العالم، وجعلوا لأنفسهم اختصاصات للأرض والأمم التي عليها، ولما أراد ‏رئيس هؤلاء، إله اليهود كما يعتقدون، أنْ يخضع الأمم الأخري لشعبه اليهود، ‏واعترضه وقاومه كلّ الرؤساء الآخرين بسبب العدواة التي كانت بين أمّته وكل ‏الأمم، ولمّا أدرك الآب غير المولود والذي لا اسم له أنّهم سيُدمّرون أرسل بِكْرَه ‏العقل (وهو الذي يُدعي المسيح) ليُخلّص من يُؤمن به، من قوّة هؤلاء الذين ‏صنعوا العالم. فظهر علي الأرض كإنسان لأمم هذه القوات وصنع معجزات. ‏وهو لم يمتْ بل أُجبر سمعان القيرواني علي حمل صليبه وألقي شَبْهَه عليه ‏واعتقدوا أنَّه يسوع فصُلِبَ بخطأٍ وجهلٍ. وإتّخذ هو شكل سمعان القيرواني ‏ووقف جانبًا يضحك عليهم. ولأنَّه قوّة غير مادي وعقل الآب غير المولود فقد ‏غيّر هيئته كما أراد وهكذا صعد إلي الذي أرسله"(27).‏

‏7 سر الصليب في أعمال يوحنا: قالوا في الكتاب الذي أسموه " أعمال يوحنا ‏‏"(28) والذي يرجع إلي القرن الثاني الميلادي، في عبارات صوفيّة غامضة جدًا أنَّ ‏المسيح تألّم دون أنْ يتألّم وصُلِبَ دون أنْ يُصْلَب وطُعِنَ بالحربة دون أنْ يسيل ‏منه دمًا وماء، عُلِّقَ علي صليب من خشب وصليب من نور في آنٍ واحدٍ، كان ‏علي الصليب بين الجموع المحتشدة وفي نفس الوقت مع يوحنا علي الجبل: " ‏بعد أنْ رقص الرب معنا هكذا يا أحبائي خرج ونحن كمذهولين أو مستغرقين في ‏النوم وهربنا هذه الطريق أو تلك ولم أتأخر بآلامه، بل هربت إلي جبل الزيتون ‏بكيت لما حدث، وعندما عُلِّق (علي الصليب) يوم الجمعة في الساعة السادسة ‏من النهار حلّت الظلمة علي كل الأرض(مر15/23). ثم وقف ربّي وسط الكهف ‏وأناره وقال: يا يوحنا إني مصلوب ومطعُون بالحربة والقصبة (مر 15/19) ومُعطي ‏الخل والمرّ لأشرب (متى 27/34) بالنسبة للناس أسفل في أورشليم، ولكني أتحدث ‏إليك فإستمع لما أقوله: لقد وضعت في عقلك أنْ تصعد إلي هذا الجبل لكي تستمع ‏إلي ما يجب أنْ يتعلّمه تلميذ من معلّمه وإنسان من إله. وعندما قال ذلك أراني ‏صليب من نور مثبت جيدًا، وحول الصليب جمع عظيم، ليس له شكل واحد ‏‏000 ورأيت السيد نفسه فوق الصليب، ليس له شكل بل نوع من الصوت هذا ‏الصليب من نور يدعى أحيانًا اللوجوس وأحيانًا العقل وأحيانًا يسوع وأحيانًا ‏المسيح 00 "!! هذه الأقوال الصوفيّة الغامضة جدًا يدعونها أقوالاً سريّة لمن ‏أُعْطِي له أنْ يَفْهَم فقط!! ‏

‏ هذا الفكر الخيالي الوثنيّ الغامض كان أصحابه أفرادًا خارج حظيرة المسيحيّة ‏وقد رفضتهم الكنيسة وحاربت أفكارهم حتى اندثروا وإنْ كانت كتبهم وآثارهم ما ‏يزال الكثير منها بين أيدينا.‏

‏ والعجيب بل والغريب أنَّه عند ترجمة قوله " وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ " نجده في الترجمة ‏يحمل نفس هذا الفكر الدوسيتي، فقد جاء في ترجمة معاني القرآن الكريم للدكتور ‏أحمد زيدان والسيدة دينا زيدان والمعتمدة من مجمع البحوث الإسلاميّة: ‏

And for their saying "we killed the Massiah Jesus the son of ‎Mary. The Messenger of God "Yet they did not kill him nor ‎crucify him but it was only made to appear to them so" ‎

‏ " ولكن هكذا بدا لهم فقط "، " ولكن هكذا ظهر لهم "!!‏

‏ ويقول السيد يوسف علي في تفسيره لهذه الآية القرآنية: ‏

The Docetae held that Christ never had a real physical or ‎natural body, but only an apparent or phantom body, and ‎that his Crucifixion was only apparent, not real. The ‎Marcionite Gospel (about A. D.138) denied that Jesus was ‎born, and merely said that he appeared in human form.

‏The Quranic teaching is that Christ was not crucified nor killed ‎by the Jews, notwithstanding certain apparent circumstances ‎which produced that illusion in the' minds of some of his ‎enemies: that disputations, doubts, and conjectures on such ‎matters are vain; and that he was taken up to Allah.‎



وترجمته هكذا " قال الدوسيتيّون أنَّ المسيح لم يكنْ له أبدًا جسد فيزيائيّ حقيقيّ أو ‏طبيعيّ، ولكن فقط جسد مظهريّ أو شبح، وأنَّ صلبه كان مُجرّد صلب ظاهريّ، ‏وليس حقيقيّ، وأنكر الإنجيل الماركيوني (حوالي 138م) أنَّ يسوع وُلِدَ وقد قال ‏أنَّه ظهر في مُجَرّد شكل بشريّ. ويقول التعليم القرآنيّ أنَّ اليهود لم يصلبوا ‏المسيح ولم يقتلوه ومع ذلك فقد أنتج ذلك الوهم في عقول بعض أعدائه ظروف ‏ظاهريّة معيّنة 000 "!!! ‏

أي أنَّ الترجمة الإنجليزية وتفسير السيد يوسف علي يُؤكّدان علي أنَّ نصّ آية الشبه ‏يعني نفس ما قاله الفكر الدوسيتيّ الغنوسيّ القائل بأنَّ المسيح صُلِبَ ولم يُصْلَب بدا ‏لهم أنَّه يُصلَب ولكن لأنَّه روح وشبح وخيال، إله فقط وليس له جسد إنسان لذا بدا ‏لهم

‏‎(Appeared to them)‎‏ أنَّه يُصلب " ‏‎ it was only made to appear to ‎them so ‎‏ "!!!‏



---

(†) وتعني الغنوسية – Geosticism " حب المعرفة " ومنها " Genostic " – غنوسي – محب المعرفة. من كلمة " Gnosis " اليونانية وتعني " المعرفة " وهي عبارة عن مدارس وشيع عديدة تؤمن بمجموعات عديدة من الآلهة. وكانت أفكارهم ثيوصوفية سرية. ولما ظهرت المسيحية خلط قادة هذه الجماعات بين أفكارهم، وبين بعض الأفكار المسيحية التي تتفق معهم!! ‏

(1) See Pre-Christian Gnosticism Edwin M. Yamac chi pp. 21-27 & The Secret Books of the Egy. Gmo. Jeams Doresse.

(2) A Commprehensive Study of Heretical Beliefs Spaning 2000 Years History (From 33-200 AD.).

(3) Tertullian A Treatise on The Soul.

(4) A Commprehensive Study of Heretical Beliefs Spaning 2000 Years History (From 33-200 AD.).

(5) The Gnostic World View: A Brief Summary of Gnosticism.

(6) The Gnostic World View: A Brief Summary of Gnosticism. 

(7) Robert Jonse Heresiess & Schisms in Early Church.

(8) Ibid.

(9) Irenaeus against Heresies.

 تاريخ الفكر المسيحي د. القس حنا الخضري ج1: 206(10) Irenaeus against Heresies. 1: 24; 2 

(11) See NT Apocrypha Vol. 2.

(12) Robert Jonse Heresiess & Schisms in Early Church.

(13) Catholic Enc. Docetism.

(14) رسالته إلي ترالس 10: 1.

(15) رسالته إلي أزمير (سميرنا) 2.

(16) المرجع السابق 4: 2.

(17) القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي " العظات 6: 17-18.

(18) تاريخ الفكر المسيحي د. القس حنا الخضري ج1: 207

(20) Irenaeus against Heresies. 1: 26.

(21) Jesus after the Gospels: Robert M. Grant P. 45-46.

(22) Ibid 30.

(23) الإنسان الأول في عقيدتهم هو النور الأول في الأعماق، أبو الكل – الإله.

(24) Iren. B. I. 30: 12-13. Robert M. Grant Gnosticism.

(25) Gnosticism a Sourse book of Heretical writings from the Early Church Period p. 44-45.

تاريخ الفكر المسيحي د. القس حنا الخضري ج1: 481-482(26) Irenaeus against Heresies. 1: 24; 2 

‏ (27) Ibid. b. 1: 24: 3-4.

(28) Acts of John 97-98.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي*

*إيمان الفرق الدوسيتية بصلب المسيح‏


إستغلّ البعض قول الهراطقة الدوسيتيين الغنوسيين بأنَّ المسيح إتّخذ جسدًا خياليًا‏، نجميًا، روحيًا، ولاهوتيًا ولم يتّخذ جسدًا فيزيائيًا ماديًا طبيعيًا، بل كان شبحًا ‏وخيالاً، ولذا فقد كانت عملية صلبه أيضًا عملية خياليّة مظهريّة، بمعنى أنَّه صُلِبَ ‏ظاهريًا، بدا للناظرين مصلوبًا علي الصليب ولكنه كان نورًا ومعلقًا أيضًا علي ‏صليب من نور في آنٍ واحدٍ، وأنَّ بعضهم قال بصلب المسيح الإنسان وعدم صلب ‏المسيح الإنسان، أي صُلِبَ الناسوت وصَعَدَ اللاهوت. وقالوا أنَّه وجدت فرق ‏مسيحيّة قالت بعدم صلب المسيح، هكذا بعدم فهم، أو كمجرّد حجّة سوفسطائيّة ‏‏(جدليّة) يتّخذونها علي المسيحيّين!!!!! ‏

‏ ونقول لهم: أنَّ هذه الفرق الهرطوقيّة التي برهنّا في الفصل السابق من أقوالهم ‏إيمانهم بتعدّد الآلهة، وبالتالي فهي وثنيّة وليست مسيحيّة، ولكن قولكم أنَّها لم تكنْ ‏تُؤمن بأنَّ المسيح قد صُلِبَ، هو قولٌ باطلٌ وغير صحيح، لأنَّ غالبيتهم العظمي، ‏مع قلّتهم الشديدة، قالوا بأنَّ المسيح عُلِّقَ علي الصليب فعلاً ولكن لأنَّه إله وليس له ‏جسد فيزيائيّ طبيعيّ من لحمٍ ودمٍ وعظامٍ، لذا بدا لهم يُصلب وبدا ينزف الدم وبدا ‏لهم أنَّه مات ثم قام من الموت، ومنهم من قال أنَّ المسيح الإله نزل من السماء ‏وحلّ علي يسوع (عيسي) في العماد وفارقه عند الصلب وبالتالي فالذي صُلب هو ‏يسوع (عيسي)، أو المسيح الإنسان وليس المسيح الإله. ولم يقلْ أحد غير شخص ‏واحد هو باسيليدس فقط ومن إتّبعوه بصلب بديل للمسيح وذلك بسبب إيمانه بأنَّ ‏المسيح أحد الآلهة العديدين المتصارعين.‏

‏ وبالرغم من أنَّ كتبهم تركّز علي ما تسمّيه بالأقوال السريّة الصوفيّة، ومعظمها ‏عبارة عن مجموعات من الأقوال المنسوبة للمسيح والرسل، كما أنَّ الكثير منها ‏يتكلّم عمّا بعد قيامة المسيح من الموت وظهوره لتلاميذه وأحاديثه معهم، وعنصر ‏الأحداث فيها قليل، إلاَّ أنَّه كثير منها ذكر أحداث الصلب والقيامة بصورة شبه ‏متطابقة مع ما جاء في الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة. ‏

‏ وفيما يلي فقرات من بعض كتب هؤلاء الهراطقة التي أسموها أناجيل ونسبوها ‏للرسل لتلقى رواجًا عند العامّة، تثبت إيمانهم بصلب المسيح:



‏(1) إنجيل بطرس(1):

ويرجع إلي القرن الثاني وقد وُجدت نسخته في أخميم في ‏شتاء 1886-1887م، وهو الآن في متحف القاهرة. ويبدأ الجزء الموجود منه ‏بغسل أيدي بيلاطس وهو يًبرّئ نفسه من دم المسيح ويشتمل علي محاكمة المسيح ‏وصلبه وموته وقيامته وينتهي بعد القيامة بحديث يدلّ علي أنَّ له بقيّة مفقودة ‏والعبارة الأخيرة منه مبتورة. وهذا نصه كاملاً: ‏

‏"1: 1 ولكن لم يغسل أحد من اليهود يديه، لا هيرودوس ولا أيًّا من قضائه، ‏وعندما رفضوا أنْ يغسلوا أيديهم قام بيلاطس 2 ثم أمر هيردوس الملك أن يأُخذ ‏الرب وقال لهم: ما أمرتكم أنْ تفعلوه افعلوه.‏

‏3: 2 وكان يقف هناك يوسف صديق بيلاطس وصديق الرب، ولمعرفته أنَّهم كانوا ‏علي وشك أنْ يصلبوه، جاء إلي بيلاطس وإلتمس جسد الرب ليدفنه، 4 فأرسل ‏بيلاطس إلي هيردوس وإلتمس جسده 5 فقال هيردوس: أخي بيلاطس حتي إذا لم ‏يلتمس الجسد أحد سوف ندفنه، خاصة وأنَّ السبت بدأ يحلّ لأنَّه مكتوب في ‏الناموس لا تغرب الشمس علي جثة إنسان ميت. وأسلمه للشعب في اليوم الذي قبل ‏الخبز غير المختمر (الفطير)، عيدهم.‏

‏6: 3 وأخذوا الرب ودفعوه بسرعة وقالوا: لنسوق ابن الله الآن إذ صار لنا الآن ‏سلطان عليه. 7 وألبسوه ثوب أرجوان وأجلسوه علي كرسي للقضاء وقالوا لحكم ‏بعدل يا ملك إسرائيل وأحضر واحدًا منهم إكليلاً من الشوك ووضعه علي رأس ‏الرب. 9 وآخرين من الواقفين بصقوا علي وجهه، وآخرين لطموه علي خديه ‏وآخرين ضربوه بقصبة والبعض سخروا منه قائلين: " فنُكرم ابن الله بمثل هذه ‏الكرامة ".‏

‏10: 4 وجاءوا بلصّين وصلبوا الرب في الوسط بينهما، أمّا هو فعقد سلامه كما لو ‏أنَّه لم يشعر بألم 11 وعندما نصبوا (رفعوا) الصليب كتبوا عليه العنوان: هذا هو ‏ملك إسرائيل 12 ونزعوا عنه ملابسه أمامه واقتسموها بينهم واقترعوا عليها. 13 ‏ولكن أحد اللصّين وبخهم قائلاً: إننا نتعذب بسبب الأعمال الشريرة التي صنعناها، ‏ولكن هذا الرجل، الذي صار مخلصًا للبشر، ماذا صنع من شر؟ 14 وكانوا ‏حانقين عليه وأمروا أنْ لا تكسر رجليه حتى يموت بعذابات كثيرة.‏

‏15: 5 ولما صار منتصف النهار غطت الظلمة كل اليهودية وكانوا قلقين ‏ومضطربين لئلا تغرب الشمس وهو ما يزال حيًا، لأنَّه مكتوب لهم: لا تغرب ‏الشمس علي أحد تحت حكم الموت، 16 وقال واحد منهم: أعطوه ليشرب خلّ مع ‏مرّ، فمزجوهما وأعطوهما له ليشرب. 17 وأتموا كلّ شئ وأكملوا مكيال ‏خطاياهم علي رؤوسهم، 18 وذهب إلي هناك كثيرون بالمشاعل فقد ظنّوا أنَّه كان ‏ليلاً، فذهبوا للنوم أو تعثّروا. 19 ونادى الرب وصرخ: قوّتي يا قوّتي، أنت ‏تركتني، ولما قال هذا كف. وفي تلك الساعة إنشق حجاب الهيكل في أورشليم إلي ‏إثنين.‏

‏21: 6 ثم سحبوا المسامير من يدي الرب وأنزلوه علي الأرض فتزلّزلت كلّ ‏الأرض وحدث خوف عظيم، ثم أشرقت الشمس ووجدوا أنَّها الساعة التاسعة. 23 ‏فإبتهج اليهود وأعطوا جسده ليوسف ليدفنه حيث أنَّه رأى كلّ ما صنع (يسوع) من ‏خير. 24 وأخذ الرب وغسّله ولفّه بكتّان ووضعه في قبره الذي كان يُدعي بستان ‏يوسف.‏

‏25: 7 ثم أدرك اليهود والشيوخ والكهنة مدي الشر العظيم الذي فعلوه لأنفسهم ‏وبدءوا ينوحون ويقولون: الويل علي خطايانا، فقد اقتربت الدينونة ونهاية ‏أورشليم. 26 وحزنت أنا ورفقائي ولأنّنا جُرحنا في قلوبنا أخفينا أنفسنا إذ كانوا ‏يبحثون عنا كفاعلي شر وكراغبي إشعال النار في الهيكل. 27 وبسبب كلّ هذه ‏الأشياء كنّا صائمين وجلسنا ننوح ونبكى ليلاً ونهارًا حتي السبت.‏

‏28: 8 ولكن الكتبة والفرّيسيّين والشيوخ اجتمعوا معًا الواحد مع الآخر عندما سمعوا ‏أنَّ كلّ الشعب كان ينوح ويقرع صدوره ويقول: إذا كان بموته قد حدثت كل هذه ‏العلامات العظيمة، انظروا كم كان هو بارًا. 29 وكان الشيوخ خائفين وذهبوا إلي ‏بيلاطس وتوسّلوا إليه وقالوا: 30 أعطنا جنود لنحرس قبره لمده ثلاثة أيام لئلا ‏يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقونه ويظنّ الشعب أنَّه قام من الأموات ويفعلوا بنا شرًا. 31 ‏فأعطاهم بيلاطس بيتروتيوس قائد المئة مع جنود لحراسه القبر. وجاء معهم إلي ‏القبر شيوخ وكتبة. 30 ودحرج كل الذين كانوا هناك معًا حجرًا عظيمًا ووضعوه ‏علي مدخل القبر مع قائد المئة والجنود. 33 وختموه بسبعة أختام ونصبوا خيمة ‏وحرسوه.‏

‏34: 9 وباكرًا في الصباح عندما كان السبت ينسحب جاء جمهور من أورشليم ‏وتخومها ليروا القبر الذي خُتم. 35 ثم في الليلة التي كان ينسحب فيها يوم الرب ‏عندما كان الجنود يقومون بحراستهم اثنان اثنان في كل ساعة رن صوت عظيم في ‏السماء. 36 ورأوا السموات مفتوحة ونزل رجلان من هناك بنور عظيم واقتربوا ‏من القبر. 37 وبدأ الحجر الذي وضع علي باب القبر يتدحرج من ذاته وجاء علي ‏جانب وفُتح القبر ودخل الشابان.‏

‏38: 10 وعندما رأى أولئك الجنود ذلك أيقظوا قائد المئة والشيوخ. لأنَّهم كانوا ‏هناك للمساعدة في الحراسة. 39 وبينما كانوا يُعلنون الأمور التي رأوها رأوا ‏ثانيه ثلاثة رجال خارجين من القبر واثنين منهم يساندان واحدًا وتبعهم صليب. ‏‏40 ووصلت رؤوس الإثنين السماء ولكن رأس ذلك المُنقاد منهم باليد تجتاز ‏السموات. 41 وسمعوا صوت من السماء يقول: لقد بشرت الراقدين. 42 ‏وسُمعت إجابة من الصليب: نعم.‏

‏43: 11 لذلك إستشار هؤلاء الرجال أحدهما الآخر عما إذا كانوا يذهبون ليخبروا ‏بيلاطس بهذه الأمور. 44 وبينما كانوا يفكرون في ذلك شوهدت السماء تُفتح ثانيه ‏ونزل رجل ودخل القبر. 45 وعندما رأى قائد المئة والذين كانوا معه ذلك ‏أسرعوا ليلاً إلي بيلاطس تاركين القبر الذي كانوا يحرسونه وأخبروا بيلاطس بكل ‏شئ رأوه، وكانوا مضطربين بدرجة عظيمة وقالوا: حقًا كان ابن الله. فأجاب ‏بيلاطس وقال: أنا برئ من دم ابن الله، أنتم الذين قررتم هذا. 47 فاقتربوا منه ‏متوسّلين إليه وطالبوه أنْ يأمر قائد المئة والجنود أنْ لا يُخبروا أحد بما رأوه. 48 ‏لأنهم قالوا: أنَّه من الأفضل لنا أن نكون مذنبين بالإثم العظيم أمام الله ولا نقع في ‏أيدي شعب اليهود فنُرجم. 49 فأمر بيلاطس قائد المئة والجنود أنْ لا يقولوا شيئًا.‏

‏50: 12 وباكر في صباح يوم الرب ذهبت مريم المجدليّة وهى تلميذة للرب. خوفًا ‏من اليهود لأنَّهم كانوا متّقدين بالغضب، ولأنَّها لم تفعل عند قبر الرب ما كانت ‏النساء تريد أنْ يعملنه للموتي الذين يحبونهم. 51 وأخذت معها صديقاتها وجئن إلى ‏القبر حيث وضع، 52 وخفن أنْ يراهن اليهود وقالوا: علي الرغم من أننا لم ‏نستطع أنْ نبكي وننوح في اليوم الذي صلب فيه، فلنفعل ذلك الآن عليى قبره. 53 ‏ولكن من سيدحرج لنا الحجر الذي وُضع علي باب القبر، إذ يجب أنْ ندخل ‏ونجلس بجانبه ونفعل ما يجب. 54 لأنّض الحجر كان عظيمًا. ونخشى أنْ يرانا أحد‏‏. وإذا لم نستطع أنْ نفعل ذلك، دعونا علي الأقل، نضع علي بابه ما أحضرناه ‏لذكراه ولنبك وننوح حتى نعود إلي البيت ثانية.‏

‏55: 13 فذهبن ووجدن القبر مفتوحًا واقتربن ووقفن ورأين هناك شابًا جالسًا في ‏وسط القبر جميلاً ولابسًا رداء أبيض لامعًا فقال لهن 56 من أين أتيتن؟ من تطلبن؟ ‏أتطلبن الذي صُلب" لقد قام وذهب. وإذا لم تصدقن قفن في ذلك المكان وأنظرن ‏الموضع الذي كان يرقد فيه، لأنَّه ليس هو هنا. لأنَّه قام وذهب هناك حيث أُرسل. ‏‏57 ثم هربت النسوة خائفات.‏

‏58: 14 وكان اليوم الأخير للفطير وذهب الكثيرون عائدين إلي منازلهم حيث أنَّ ‏العيد انتهي. 59 ولكن نحن، الإثنا عشر تلميذًا للرب نحنا وبكينا وكل واحد حزن ‏لما حدث وعاد لمنزله. 60 ولكن أنا سمعان بطرس وأخي إندراوس أخذنا شباكنا ‏وذهبنا إلي البحر وكان معنا لاوي ابن حلفي الذي الرب 000 " دعاه من دار ‏الجباية (؟)000 ". ‏

‏ وينتهي هنا الكتاب بصوره مبتورة تدل علي أنَّ جزءًا قد ضاع منه.‏

‏ وهذا الكتاب، المدعو " إنجيل بطرس "، كما نرى، يتفق مع روايات الأناجيل ‏القانونيّة، الحقيقة، في معظم تفاصيل المحاكمة والصلب ويثبت بدون شك أنَّ كلّ ‏ما كُتب في القرنين الأول والثاني سواء في داخل الكنيسة وعلي رأسها تلاميذ ‏المسيح ورسله أو حتي في دوائر الهراطقة يؤكّد صحة وحقيقة وتاريخيّة أحداث ‏الصلب والقيامة.‏



‏(2) إنجيل الحقيقة(2):

 ويرجع للقرن الثاني، وقد اكتُشف في نجع حمادي سنة ‏‏945، جاء فيه عن صلب المسيح: " لهذا السبب كان يسوع الرحيم الأمين ‏صبورًا في قبوله الآلام حتي أخذ ذلك الكتاب، لأنَّه يعرف أنَّ موته هو حياة ‏للكثيرين ".‏

‏ " لهذا السبب ظهر يسوع 000 وسُمِّر علي الشجرة وأعلن أمر الآب علي ‏الصليب، يا له من تعليم عظيم، فقد وضع نفسه للموت برغم أنَّ الحياة الأبديّة ‏ترتديه ".‏



‏(3) إنجيل ماركيون الهرطوقي، ويسمى أيضا بإنجيل الرب(3):

وقد تكلّم عن ‏محاكمة السيد المسيح بكل تفصيلاتها كما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا ثم صلبه ‏وقيامته وصعوده، وفيما يلي نصّ ما قاله عن صلبه: ‏

‏" وفيما هم ذاهبون به أمسكوا سمعان القيرواني الذي كان راجعًا من الحقل فوضعوا ‏عليه الصليب ليحمله خلف يسوع. وتبعه جمهور كبير من الشعب ومن نساء كنَّ ‏يلطمنَّ صدورهنَّ وينحنَّ عليه فإلتفت يسوع إليهُنَّ وقال: لا تبكين عليَّ يا بنات ‏أورشليم، بل إبكين علي أنفسكنَّ وعلي أولادكنَّ. ستجيء أيام يُقال فيها: هنيئًا ‏للواتي ما حبلنَّ ولا ولدنَّ ولا أرضعنَّ، ويُقال للجبال إسقطي علينا وللتلال غطّينا. ‏فإذا كانوا هكذا يفعلون بالغصن الأخضر، فكيف تكون حال الغصن اليابس. وكان ‏هناك مذنبان آخران ساقوهما للموت، وعندما وصلوا إلي المكان الذي يدعى ‏الجُمجُمة، صلبوه هناك مع المذنبين واحدًا عن اليمين والآخر عن اليسار. فقال ‏يسوع، أغفر لهم يا أبي لأنَّهم لا يعرفون ما يفعلون. ووقف الشعب هناك ينظرون‏، ورؤساؤهم يقولون متهكمين، خلّص غيره أمّا نفسه فما خلّصها، فليخلّص نفسه‏، إنْ كان هو المسيح مختار الله. وإستهزأ به الجنود أيضًا وهم يقتربون ويناولونه ‏خلاً ويقولون، خلّص نفسك إنْ كنت أنت ملك اليهود. وكان فوق رأسه لوحة ‏مكتوب فيها بحروف يونانيّة ولاتينيّة وعبريّة " هذا هو ملك اليهود ". وأخذ أحد ‏المذنبين المعلقين معه يشتمه ويقول له: إنْ كنت أنت المسيح فخلّص نفسك وإيانا. ‏فإنتهره الآخر قائلاً: أما تخاف الله وأنت تتحمل العقاب نفسه؟ نحن عقابنا عدل، ‏نلنا جزاء أعمالنا، أمّا هو فما عمل سوء، وقال ليسوع: إذكرني متى جئت في ‏ملكوتك. فقال له يسوع الحق أقول لك، اليوم تكون معي. وكانت حوالي الساعة ‏السادسة وكانت ظلمة علي الأرض كلها حتى الساعة التاسعة وإحتجبت الشمس ‏وإنشق حجاب الهيكل من الوسط. وعندما صرخ يسوع بصوت عالٍ، قال يا أبي ‏في يديك استودع روحي، قال هذا وأسلم الروح. فلمّا رأى قائد المئة ما جري ‏مجد الله وقال بالحقيقة كان هذا الرجل بارًا. والجموع التي حضرت ذلك المشهد، ‏فرأت ما جري رجعت وهي ترجم الصدور. وكان كل معارفه والنساء اللواتي ‏تبعنه من الجليل يشاهدون هذه الأحداث عن بعد. وجاء رجلاً، من الرامة، مدينة ‏لليهود، وكان هو أيضًا ينتظر ملكوت الله، اسمه يوسف وكان رجلاً مشيرًا ‏وشريفًا وبارًا لم يوافق علي رأيهم ومشورتهم. هذا الرجل ذهب إلي بيلاطس ‏وطلب جسد يسوع، وأنزله ولفّه بكتان ووضعه في قبر محفور في الصخر، لم ‏يُدفنْ فيه أحد من قبل. وكان يوم الاستعداد والسبت كاد يبدأ. وأتت النسوة اللواتي ‏جاءوا معه من الجليل، تبعنه (أي يوسف) فرأين القبر وكيف وُضع جسده (يسوع) ‏فيه. ثم رجعن وهيّأن طيبًا وحنوطًا واسترحن في السبت حسب الشريعة ".‏

‏ ثم يشرح قصة القيامة بالتفصيل كما جاءت في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا. ‏



 (4) إنجيل الأثنا عشر(4):

والذي يُري البعض أنَّه من أقدم الأناجيل الأبوكريفيّة، ‏وهو قريب جدًا من الأناجيل الأربعة معًا وقد جاءت فيه أحداث القبض علي المسيح ‏ومحاكمته وصلبه وقيامته بالتفصيل، وفيما يلي فقرات من أحداث الصلب والقيامة‏‏: " وبعد أنْ أطلق لهم باراباس وعندما سخر بيسوع أسلمه إليهم ليصلب ‏‏000 وألبسوه تاج شوك 000 وكانت الساعة الثالثة عندما صلبوه وأعطوه خلاً ‏ممزوج بمرًا وعندما ذاقه لم يردْ أنْ يشرب، وقال يسوع آبا آما أغفر لهم لأنّهم لا ‏يعلمون ما يفعلون. ولما صَلِب العسكر يسوع إقتسموا ثيابه أربعة أجزاء لكل ‏جنديّ قسم وأخذوا قميصه أيضًا وكان قطعة واحدة لا خياطة فيها منسوجة كلها من ‏أعلي إلي أسفل، فقالوا بعضهم لبعض لا نشقه بل نقترع عليه، فنري لمن يكون، ‏فتمّ الكتاب القائل إقتسموا ثيابي بينهم وعلي لباسي يقترعون. هذا فعله الجنود وجلسوا يرقبونه. وكانت هناك لوحة مكتوبة فوقه بالحروف اللاتينيّة واليونانيّة ‏والعبريّة، هذا هو ملك اليهود. وقرأ هذا العنوان الكثيرون من اليهود لأنَّ المكان ‏الذي صُلِبَ فيه يسوع كان قريبًا من المدينة 000 وقال أحد المذنبين المعلقين معه إنْ كُنت أنت المسيح خلّص نفسك وإيانا، فأجابه المذنب الآخر موبخًا أَمَا تخاف الله ‏وأنت تحت الحكم نفسه؟ نحن عقابنا عدل، نلنا جزاء أعمالنا، أمَّا هو فما عمل ‏سوء، وقال ليسوع: إذكرني متى جئت في ملكوتك. فقال له يسوع الحق أقول لك‏، اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس 000 ومن الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة علي ‏الأرض كلّها إلي الساعة التاسعة 000 وفي حوالي الساعة السادسة صرخ يسوع ‏بصوت عظيم إيلي إيلي لما شبقتني، أي إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني 000 وعندما ‏رأى يسوع أمّه تقف مع التلميذ الذي كان يحبّه قال لأمه: يا امرأة هوذا ابنك، ‏وقال للتلميذ: هوذا أمّك 000 بعد ذلك كان يسوع يعرف أنَّ كلّ شيء قد أُكمل ‏الآن، وأنَّ الكتاب يجب أنْ يتم قال أنا عطشان 000 ثم صرخ يسوع بصوت ‏عظيم آبا آما في يديك أستودع روحي 000 وقال قد أكمل وأحني رأسه وأسلم ‏الروح ". ويرد بعد ذلك الأحداث التي حدثت بعد موته ودفنه ثم قيامته بالتفصيل ‏كما هي مذكورة في الأناجيل الأربعة.



‏(5) حكمة يسوع المسيح(5):

 وترجع أقدم مخطوطاته إلي القرن الثالث أو بداية ‏الرابع ويبدأ هكذا: " بعد أنْ قام (يسوع) من الأموات تبعه تلاميذه الإثنا عشر ‏وسبعة نساء اللواتي تبعنه كتلميذات، عندما جاءوا إلي الجليل 000 وهناك ظهر ‏لهم المخلّص، ليس في شكله الأصلي ولكن في الروح غير المرئي، كان ظهور ‏ملاك عظيم من نور. أما شكله فلا أستطيع وصفه 000 وقال سلام لكم، سلامي ‏أنا أعطيكم ".‏



‏(6) إنجيل فيلبس(6):

 ويرجع إلي القرن الثاني وقد وجدت له مخطوطة ترجع إلي القرن الثالث ضمن مجموعة نجع حمادي مترجمة إلي القبطيّة الصعيدية. وجاء ‏فيه قول منسوب للرب يسوع المسيح علي الصليب: " الهي الهي لماذا يا رب ‏تركتني؟ قال هذه الكلمات علي الصليب، لأنه انقسم هناك 000 قام الرب من ‏الموت ".



‏(7) إنجيل برثلماوس(7):

 ويرجع للقرون الأولي، وتبدأ مقدمته بالقول " بعد قيامة ‏ربنا يسوع المسيح من الموت، جاء برثلماوس إلي الرب وسأله قائلاً: يا رب ‏أكشف لنا أسرار السموات " ويدور الحوار بعد ذلك عن السموات.



‏(8) أبوكريفا يعقوب(8):

 وجد هذا العمل الأبوكريفي في نجع حمادي 1945 وقد ‏جاء به: "فأجاب الرب (يسوع) وقال الحق أقول لكم لن يخلص أحد إلا إذا آمن ‏بصليبي. والذين آمنوا بصليبي لهم ملكوت الله 000 سأحضر إلي المكان الذي ‏منه جئت 000 استمعوا إلي التسابيح التي تنتظرني في السموات لأني اليوم سآخذ ‏مكاني علي يمين الآب 000 مباركين أولئك الذين ينادون بالابن قبل نزوله ".‏



‏(9) حديث بعد القيامة(9): ‏Epistula Apostolorum‏

 ويرجع هذا العمل إلي ‏القرن الثاني. جاء فيه ما يُسمّي بتعليم التلاميذ الإثنى عشر فيما يختص بربنا ‏يسوع المسيح والذي علمهم إياه بعد قيامته من الأموات: " نحن نعرف هذا، أنَّ ‏ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح إله. ابن الله الذي أُرسل من الله، حاكم العالم كله ‏‏000 رب الأرباب وملك الملوك وحاكم الحكام. السماوي الذي هو فوق الشاروبيم ‏والسرافيم ويجلس عن يمين عرش الأب ".‏



‏(9) كتاب الحكمة(10): ‏‎ The Pi‎stis Sophia

ويرجع للقرن الثالث. يبدأ الكتاب ‏الأوّل منه بالحديث عن قيامة السيد المسيح من الموت " بعد أن قام يسوع من ‏الموت ". ويتحدث في الثاني عن صعود السيد المسيح إلي السموات ويروي أفراح ‏السماء بصعوده إليها واضطراب كل قوات السماء. ثم يتحدّث عن ظهوره لتلاميذه ‏‏" ثم انفتحت السموات 000 ورأوا يسوع وقد نزل وبهاؤه (أشرافه) ساطع جدًا ‏وكان نوره لا يُقاس 000 ولم يستطعْ البشر في العالم أنْ يصفوا النور الذي كان ‏عليه "، ثم يروي خوف التلاميذ واضطرابهم لرهبة هذا المنظر " ولما رأي يسوع‏، الرحيم والحنان أن التلاميذ في غاية الاضطراب.قال لهم: تهللوا أنا هو لا ‏تخافوا 000 ثم سحب بهاء نوره، عندئذ تشجع التلاميذ ووقفوا أمام يسوع وخروا ‏معا وسجدوا له بفرح وابتهاج عظيم ".‏



‏(10) إنجيل نيقوديموس:

ويرجع للقرن الثاني ويقسم إلى جزأين: 

‏‏(أ) أعمال بيلاطس(11):

 ويروي محاكمة السيد المسيح وصلبه وموته وقيامته من ‏بين الأموات! وهذه بعض الفقرات منه: " قال يسوع: موسى والأنبياء تنبئوا عن ‏موتي وقيامتي (لو24/44-46) " (ف3/4).‏

قال السيد المسيح للصّ اليمين: " اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس (لو23/43) " (ف2/10) ‏‏. وقال الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه بعد القيامة وقبل الصعود مباشرة " اذهبوا إلى ‏العالم أجمع وأكرزوا بالأناجيل للخليقة كلها، من آمن واعتمد خلص ومن لم يؤمن ‏يدن، وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين: يخرجون الشياطين باسمي، ويتكلمون بألسنة ‏جديدة، يحملون حيات وإن شربوا شيئا مميتا لن يضرهم ويضعون أيديهم علي ‏المرضي فيبرأون (مر16/15-18). وبينما كان يسوع يتكلم مع تلاميذه رأيناه يصعد ‏إلى السماء.‏



‏(ب) نزول المسيح إلى الجحيم(12):

 يروي نزول المسيح إلى الجحيم أثناء خروج ‏روحه من جسده وإخراجه للأرواح المنتظرة علي الرجاء: " صاح صوت عظيم ‏مثل الرعد قائلا: افتحوا أيها الحكام أبوابكم وارتفعي أيتها الأبواب الداهريات ‏فيدخل ملك المجد " (ف5/1).‏



" ومد الملك يده اليمني وأمسك أبينا آدم وأقامه، أتحه إلى الباقين وقال: تعالوا ‏معي يأكل الذين ذقتم الموت بالشجرة التي لمسها الإنسان لأني أقمتكم ثانية بشجرة ‏الصليب 000 قال الأنبياء والقديسون نقدم لك الشكر أيها المسيح مخلص العالم لأنك ‏خلصت حياتنا من الفساد " (ف8/1).‏

‏(11) إنجيل ماني " الإنجيل المتوافق "(13): استخدم ماني الهرطوقي " المبتدع ‏الأناجيل الأربعة الصحيحة إلى جانب دياتسرون تاتيان والأناجيل الأبوكريفية مثل ‏إنجيل فيلبس وكتاب طفولة الرب وجمعها في مجلد واحد، متوافق، شبيه ‏بدياتسرون تاتيان، وهذه فقرة منه عن محاكمة السيد المسيح: " بالحقيقة هو ابن ‏الله. وأجاب بيلاطس هكذا، أنا بريء من دم ابن الله 000 ". وفي فجر الأحد ‏ذهبت النسوة إلى القبر حاملات الطيب " واقتربن من القبر 000 ولما كلمهن ‏الملاكان قائلين: لا تبحثن عن الحي بين الأموات! تذكرن كلام يسوع كيف ‏علمكم في الجليل: سوف يسلمونى ويصلبونى وفي اليوم الثالث أقوم من الموت ".



‏(12) كرازة بطرس ‏‎ kyrygma petru‏(14):

 ويرجع هذا العمل للنصف الأول ‏من القرن الثاني وقد اقتبس منه إكليمندس الإسكندري ونسبه للقديس بطرس تلميذ ‏المسيح. وننقل هنا حديث بطرس في " الكرازة " عن الرسل كالآتي: " لقد فتحنا ‏كتب الأنبياء التي لدينا ووجدنا اسم يسوع المسيح ومجيئه وموته وصلبه وبقية ‏العذابات الأخري التي أنزلها به اليهود وقيامته وصعوده إلي السماء، البعض ‏بأمثال والبعض بألغاز والبعض بكلمات واضحة ومؤكّدة".‏



‍(13) أعمال يوحنا(15):

 شهد لها إكليمندس الإسكندري في القرن الثاني وتوجد لها ‏مخطوطات عديدة بلغات متعددة آخرها برديات البهنسا، يقول فيها الكاتب عن ‏صلب المسيح: " وعنخما كان معلقًا (علي الصليب) ووم الجمعة في الساعة ‏السادسة حدثت ظلمة علي الأرض ".



‏‏(14) أعمال بطرس(16):

 وترجع إلي ما قبل سنة 190م، اقتبس منها إكليمندس ‏الإسكندري وأوريجانوس ويوسابيوس القيصري. جاء فيها هذا القول منسوبًا ‏للقديس بطرس: " أيها الواحد الوحيد القدوس، أنت ظهرت لنا، أنت الإله يسوع ‏المسيح، باسمك اعتمد هذا الرجل وتعلم بالعلامة (علامة الصليب) المقدسة ".‏



‏(15) أعمال اندرواس(17):

 وترجع إلي ما قبل القرن الرابع، من عمل الهراطقة ‏أشار إليها يوسابيوس القيصري. وقد جاء فيها هذه الصلاة التي يُقال، حسب هذا ‏العمل، أنّها لإندراوس قبل استشهاده مباشرة " لا تسمح يا رب أن إندراوس الذي إالتصق بصليبك يطلق حر، لا تطلقني أنا الذي تعلقت بسرك (صليبك) 000 أنا ‏المتعلق بنعمتك 000 يا يسوع المسيح الذي أنا رأيته والذي أنا ملكه والذي أحبه ‏والذي فيه أنا كائن وأكون. إقبلني بسلام في مساكنك الأبديّة ".‏



‏(16) أعمال بطرر وبولس(18):

 وترجع أدم مخطوطات هذا العمل إلي القرن ‏التاسع وإن كان الكتاب نفسه يرجع لتاريخ أقدم من ذلك فقد أشار أوريجانوس ‏‏(185 ‏‎–‎‏245 م) إلي إحدى قصصه، السيدة كوفاديس‎ Domine quovadis‏. وقد ‏جاء في نهايته أنّه لما آمر نيرون بقطع رأس بولس وصلب بطرس " ولما جاء ‏بطرس إلي الصليب قال: لأنَّ ربي يسوع المسيح الذي نزل من السماء إلي ‏الأرض رفع علي الصليب ورأسه لأعلي، وتلطف ودعاني إلي السماء أنا الذي من ‏الأرض، لذا يثبت صليبي ورأسي لأسفل لأوجّه قدمي للسماء، لأني لست أهلاً أنْ ‏أُصلب مثل ربي، فقلبوا الصليب وسمّروا رجليه لأعلي ".‏



‏(17) أعمال اندراوس(19):

 أشار إليها أبيفانيوس (403م) وترجع إلي ما قبل ذلك، ‏جاء فيها قول إندراوس لغريمه " إن آمنت بالمسيح ابن الله الذي صلب سأشرح لك ‏كيف أنَّ الحمل الذي ذُبح سيحيا بعد أنْ صُلِبَ ".



‏(18) رؤيا بطرس(20):

 وترجع إلي ما قبل 180م. جاء فيها إعلان المجيء الثاني ‏هكذا: " أجاب ربنا (يسوع) وقال: 000 لأن مجيء ابن الله لن يكون مبينًا ولكن ‏مثل البرق الذي يظهر من الشرق إلي الغرب، هكذا سيأتي علي سحاب السماء مع ‏جمهور عظيم في مجدي، وصليبي ذاهبًا أمام وجهي. سآتي في مجدي مع كل ‏قديسي وملائكتي، عندما يضع أبي إكليلاً علي رأسي لأدين الأحياء والأموات ‏وأجازي كل واحد بحسب أعماله". ‏

‏ وجاء في مخطوطة أخري ولكن بصورة أكثر غموضًا وصوفيّة " والذي صلبوه ‏هو البكر، وموطن الأرواح والإناء الحجري الذين يسكنون فيه، لإلوهيم، ‏للصليب، الذي تحت الناموس. ولكن الذي يقف قريبا منه هو المخلص الحي، ‏الأول فيه الذي أمسكوه وأطلقوه، الذي يقف مبتهجًا ينظر إلي أولئك يعاملونه بعنف‏، حتي انقسموا بين أنفسهم. لذا فقد ضحك علي نقص إدراكهم، عالمًا أنَّهم ولدوا ‏عميان، لذا فالقابل للألم سيأتي، لأنَّ الجسد هو البديل، ولكن الذي أطلقوه كان ‏جسدي الروحي. ولكني أنا الروح العقلي المملوء بالنور المشع. الذي تراه آتيًا ‏إليَّ هو ملء اللاهوت العقلي الذي يوحد النور التام مع روحي القدوس"(21)!! ‏

‏ وفي هذا النص يتكلم الكاتب عن المسيح كروح عقلي من نور، وأنَّ الذي صُلب ‏لا الروح العقلي النوراني المشع، بل الجزء الجسدي، الذي هو البكر، والبكر هو ‏لقب المسيح في الفكر المسيحي عمومًا!! أي أنَّه يقول أنَّهم صلبوا الجزء الجسدي ‏منه لكنهم لم يصلبوا الروح العلوي النوراني المشع!!



‏(19) رؤيا بولس(22):

 ذكرت في قانون البابا جلاسيوس (496م) وأشار إليها ‏القديس أغسطينوس (430م). جاء فيها " ثم رأيت ابن الله نازلاً من السماء وإكليلاً ‏علي رأسه وعندما رآه الذين وضعوا في العذاب، صرخوا جميعهم معًا: ارحمنا ‏يا ابن الله العلي، فأنت الذي منحت الراحة للكل في السماء وعلي الأرض.

ارحمنا نحن أيضًا، فقد حصلنا علي راحة منذ رأيناك. وجاء صوت الله في كل ‏مكان في العذابات قائلاً: ما الذي فعلتموه لتسألوني عن الراحة؟ لقد سال دمى ‏لأجلكم ولم تتوبوا. لبست تاجًا من الشوك علي رأسي لأجلكم. لأجلكم لُطمت علي ‏خدي، ومع ذلك لم تتوبوا. عُلِّقت علي الصليب وطلبت الماء فأعطوني خلاً ‏ممزوجا بمر، فتحوا جنبي الأيمن بحربة. لأجل إسمي قتلوا خدامي، الأنبياء ‏والأبرار، أعطيتكم الفرصة في كل هذا للتوبة ولم تريدوا ".



---

(1) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. P. 184.

(2) The Nag Hammadi Library in English p. 39.

(3) Tertulian against Marcion BK. IVCHAP. XLIII & 

http//www.Geocities.com/Athens/Ithaca/3827/Gospel6.html

(4) http//www.reluctant-messenger.com/essene/ /Gospel_9.html

 ‏(5) The Nag Hammadi Library in English p. 234.

(6) Ibid. 141. ‏

‏ (7) http// wesely.nnu.edu/noncanon/gospels/gosbart.htm

(8) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. P. 333-337.

(9) Ibid. 431.

(10) Ibid, p. 261-263.

(11) Anti Nicence Fathers Vol. 8. pp. 435-450.

(12) Ibid, pp. 450-458.

‏(13) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. P. 352.

(14) Clement, Strom 6: 6, 48.

(15) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 2. P. 232.

(16) Ibid.258.

(17) Ibid, 422.

(18) Anti Nicence Fathers Vol. 8. pp. 484.

(19) Ibid, 512.

(20) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 2. P. 668.

(21) http// wesely.nnu.edu/noncanon/apoc/apcpete.htm

(22) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. P. 788.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي*

*دليل صلب المسيح

ما هو الدليل على أن الصلب قد حدث؟ كيف يموت الله العظيم بيد بشرية؟ ولماذا يحتاج الله آن يموت لينقذ البشرية؟ أليس لديه كل القدرة والسلطان أن يغفر لمن يشاء وحسبما يشاء دون أن يحتاج ليموت؟

الرد:

1. أن قصة الصلب هي حقيقة وليست خيال، لأنها سجلت عن طريق مصادر موثوق بها. وهذه بعض أمثلة على ذلك: 

· شهد المؤرخون مثل " تاسيتوس"اليوناني (55 قبل الميلاد)، وفلافيوس يوسيفوس" اليهودي(37 - 97 قبل الميلاد)، والمؤرخ الروماني "بليني" و"سيتونيوس" وكثيرون آخرون قد أشاروا إلى صلب المسيح في كتابتهم. 

· v شهادة التلمود اليهودي (ارجع إلى طبعة امستردام سنة 1943 صفحه 42). 

· كما سجل العهد القديم في كثير من التنبؤات مشيرا إلى الصلب(تكوين 3: 15، مزمور 22: 16، اشعيا 53، زكريا 11: 12-13). 

· أيضا شهادة يسوع نفسه في العهد الجديد متنبئاً عن صلبه (متى 17: 22-23، مرقص 8: 31، ولوقا 9: 22). 

· ثم شهادة الرسل نفسهم (أعمال 2: 22-23، روميه 3: 24، روميه 10: 9-10، 1كورونثووس 1: 18) بالإضافة إلى أماكن أخرى وكانوا على استعداد للموت ليعلنوا هذه الحقيقة. 

· شهادة مجمع نيقيه في سنة 325 قبل الميلاد. 

2. لم يكن صلب المسيح مجرد صدفة حدثت في فترة من التاريخ بل كان ترتيباً إلهيا. منذ البدء وقبل سقوط الإنسان في الخطية، علم الله ما سيحدث للإنسان وأعد طريقاً لخلاصه (بطرس 1: 18-21، أعمال 2: 23-24).

3. عندما أكل آدم من الشجرة المحرمة وخالف الله، ارتكب اكبر خطية ضد الله. وهذه الخطية عقابها الموت الأبدي. وصار هذا الحكم على أدم وذريته بعد ذلك، الذين ورثوا الطبيعة الساقطة(روميه 6: 23، حزقيال 18: 20)

4. إن الله يتصرف حسب صفاته ولأنه صادق فهو لا يكذب. وبما انه عادل لا يمكنه أن يترك الخطية بلا عقاب. أن تريب الله للخلاص لابد أن يوفي محبته ورحمته معا(مزمور 85: 10)

5. وكان لا يمكن تحقيق هذا إلا عن طريق أن يأخذ الله له شكل بشري ويقبل الموت من أجلنا على الصليب، ليدفع ثمن خطايانا. (يوحنا 3: 16، روميه 5: 8، 1يوحنا 4: 10)
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مارس 2011)

*رد: الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي*

*هناك شهادة من التلمود بصلب المسيح

التلمود هو كتاب مقدس لليهود. وقد جاء فى نسخة طبعة أمستردام عام 1942 صفحة 42، بأن: 

"يسوع الذى يدعى المسيح كان قد صلب مساء يوم الفصح".
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مارس 2011)

*رد: الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي*

*وثائق صلب المسيح

تعريف الصليب: 

كلمة صليب staurov تدل على أداة التعذيب والعقاب والإعدام المصنوعة من عمود خشبي يعلق عليه الشخص حتى يموت من الجوع والإجهاد. وقد تطور الصليب حتى أخذ الشكل المألوف في عصر الرومان فصار مكونا من عمود خشبي مثبتا في طرفه الأعلى خشبة مستعرضة لتشد عليها يدي المصلوب وتسمر بها, أو تربط بالحبال.

وقد اهتم الكتاب المقدس كثيراً بالصليب فوردت كلمة الصليب 28 مرة في العهد الجديد، وورد فعل الصلب 46 مرة.

طريقة الصلب 

يمكننا أن نتعرف عليها عن طريق الاكتشافات الأثرية فقد كشف فريق من الأثريين صيف 1968 عن أربعة قبور يهودية في "رأس المصارف" بالقرب من القدس، وكان أحدها يحتوي على صندوق به هيكل عظمي لشاب توفي مصلوبا ويرجع تاريخه إلى ما بين 7، 66 ميلادي. كما تدل عليه الأواني الفخارية من عصر الهيرودسيين التي وجدت في القبر ومنقوش على الصندوق اسم "يوحانان". وقد أُجريت أبحاث دقيقة عن أسباب وطبيعة موته، مما قد يلقي بعض الضوء على كيفية صلب يسوع المسيح.

كان ذراعا الرجل مسمرتين إلى خشبة الصليب. والأرجح أن ثقل الجسم كان يرتكز عند العجز على قطعة من الخشب بارزة مثبتة إلى قائم الصليب. وكانت الساقين منحنيتين عند الركبتين إلى الخلف، والكاحلان مثبتين بمسمار واحد إلى قائم الصليب. وقد ثبت من شظية وجدت من بقايا الصليب، أنه كان مصنوعاً من خشب الزيتون. وكانت الساقين مكسورتين بضربة عنيفة مثلما حدث مع اللصين اللذين صلبا مع يسوع (يو 19: 32).

ويبدو أن طريقة الصلب كانت تختلف من منطقة إلى أخرى في الإمبراطورية الرومانية الواسعة. ويبدو أن العملية كانت من القسوة والفظاعة حتى استنكف كُتَّاب ذلك العصر من إعطاء وصف تفصيلي لها، فكانت تعتبر من أقصى وأبشع وسائل العقاب. ولكن الرب وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت، موت الصليب (في 2: 8).



أهم الوثائق التاريخية لصلب المسيح

(أولاً) شهادة نبوءات العهد القديم لصلب المسيح: 

يوجد أكثر من 47 نبوءة تتحدث عن صلب المسيح على الصليب والتي قد تحققت حرفياً في نفس اليوم الذي صُلِبَ فيه المسيح. ومن أهم هذه النبوءات هي نبوءة إشعياء النبي المذكورة في سِفْرِه الإصحاح الثالث والخمسين. وفيما يلي بعض من النبوءات التي تحققت في ذلك اليوم عينه.

لاحظ الجدول ادناه

إتمام هذه النبوءة مكان ورودها النبوءة

متى 26: 15 زكريا 11: 12 تسليم المسيح لليهود بثلاثين من الفضة 

يوحنا 19: 28 مزمور 22: 15 عطشه على الصليب 

متى 16: 31-56 زكريا 13: 7 تركه التلاميذ وهربوا 

لوقا 23: 22 مزمور 22: 16 ثقبوا يديه ورجليه 

يوحنا 19: 23-24 مزمور 22: 18 ألقوا القرعة على ثيابه 

مرقس 14: 48-50 مزمور 31: 11 معارفه يقفون بعيداً عنه 

متى 27: 34 مزمور 59 21 إعطاؤه الخل ليشرب 

يوحنا 19: 34-37 زكريا 12: 10 طعنه في جنبه 

مرقس 15: 28 اشعياء 53: 12 شفاعته من أجل صالبيه 

عبرانين 9: 28 اشعياء 53: 12 حمل خطايا كثيرين 

يوحنا 19: 33-36 مزمور34: 20

خروج 12: 46 عظم من عظامه لم يكسر 



(ثانياً) شهادة الوثائق الوثنية لصلب المسيح: 

تلعب الوثائق الوثنية دوراً بارزاً في قضية صلب المسيح لأن: كُتَّابها لا ينتمون لأية طائفة مسيحية وهؤلاء الكتّاب كانوا يضمرون العداء للمسيحيّة أو المسيح وكانوا أقرب إلى الهزء منه إلى المديح ولا سيما في الحقبة الأولى من تاريخها. ويحق لنا هنا أن نتناول شهادات هؤلاء المؤرخين والكتّاب السياسيين بكثير من الجدية ونحلّلها على ضوء معطيات العصر والعوامل السياسية الفاعلة فيه.

إن الوثائق الوثنية التي بين أيدينا يرجع تاريخ معظمها إلى القرنين الأول والثاني الميلاديين وهي تشهد لكثير من الوقائع التي جرت في حياة المسيح. ومن أبرز مؤلفي تلك الوثائق القديمة: 



(1) كورنيليوس تاسيتوس (55-125 م) وهو مؤلف روماني عرف بالدقة والنزاهة. عاصر تاسيتوس ستة أباطرة ولُقب بمؤرخ روما العظيم. من أشهر كتبه على الإطلاق مصنَّفيه “الحوليات والتواريخ”. يضم الأول نحو 18 مجلداً والثاني نحو 12 مجلداً. 

أن تاسيتوس هذا كان بحكم علاقته بالحكومة الرومانية مطلعاً على تقارير حكام أقاليم الإمبراطورية وسجلات الدولة الرسمية. وقد وردت في مصنَّفيه ثلاث إشارات عن المسيح والمسيحيّة أبرزها ما جاء في حولياته: 

(مقتبس من مجلداته)

وبالتالي لكي يتخلص نيرون من التهمة (أي حرق روما) ألصق هذه الجريمة بطبقة مكروهة معروفة باسم المسيحيّين? ونكَّل بها أشد تنكيل. فالمسيح الذي اشتق المسيحيون منه اسمهم كان قد تعرض لأقصى عقاب في عهد طيباريوس على يد أحد ولاتنا المدعو بيلاطس البنطي. وقد راجت خرافة من أشد الخرافات إيذاء وإن كانت قد شُكمت لفترة قصيرة? ولكنها عادت فشاعت ليس فقط في اليهودية المصدر الأول لكل شر بل انتشرت أيضاً في روما التي أصبحت بؤرة لكل الأشياء الخبيثة والمخزية التي شرعت ترد إليها من جميع أقطار العالم”.

يتضح من هذه الوثيقة أن المسيحية قد اشتقت اسمها من المسيح وأن بيلاطس البنطي هو الذي حكم عليه بالموت. أما الخرافة أو الإشاعة التي ألمح إليها فهي ولا شك القيامة.

جاء فى كتاب " تاريخ الإمبراطورية الرومانية " الذى وضعه كرنيليوس تاسيتوس المؤرخ الرومانى الشهير (55 - 125 ميلادية) وقاضى القضاة فى روما والذى وضعه فى ستة عشر مجلدا ما نصه " أن الناس الذين كان يعذبهم نيرون كانوا يدعون مسيحيين نسبة إلى شخص اسمه المسيح كان بيلاطس البنطى قد حكم عليه بالقتل فى عهد طيباريوس قيصر" 

 وكان تاسيتوس بحكم علاقته بالحكومة الرومانية مطلعاً على تقارير حكام أقاليم الإمبراطورية وسجلات الدولة الرسمية, وقد وردت في مؤلفه " الحوليات " ثلاث إشارات عن المسيح والمسيحية أبرزها قوله: 

 " وبالتالي لكي يتخلص نيرون من تهمة حرق روما ألصقها ظلما بطبقة مكروهة معروفة باسم المسيحيين، ونكل بها أشد تنكيل. أما المسيح الذي اشتق المسيحيون منه اسمهم، فقد قتل فى سلطنة طيباريوس قيصر على يد أحد ولاتنا المدعو بيلاطس البنطي حاكم اليهودية"



(2) ثالوس العالم الفلكى

ثالوس هو أحد أوائل الكتاب الوثنيين الذين ذكروا المسيح. ووضع مؤلفا نحو عام 52 للميلاد عن تاريخً منطقة شرق البحر المتوسط بدءاً من حرب تروجان إلى عصره، ولسوء الحظ فإن كتاباته غير متوفرة الآن إلا ما اقتبسه عنه الكتاب الآخرون. ومن أمثال هؤلاء يوليوس أفريكانوس، وهو كاتب مسيحي دون أعماله نحو عام 221 ميلادية.

يقول أفريكانوس ما موجزه: 

"أن ثالوس رأى أن هذه الظلمة غير طبيعية ولم تحدث نتيجة كسوف الشمس لأن الكسوف الشمسي لا يمكن أن يحدث وقت اكتمال القمر، وكان ذلك الوقت هو وقت عيد الفصح عند اكتمال القمر عندما مات المسيح." وتبين هذه الإشارة أن رواية الإنجيل عن الظلمة التي غطت الأرض أثناء صلب المسيح كانت معروفة لغير المسيحيين، وحاولوا أن يوجدوا تفسيراً طبيعياً لها. ولم يكن لدى ثالوس أدنى شك في أن يسوع قد صلب وأن حدثاً غير عادي قد ظهر في الطبيعة ولابد له من تفسير. وما شغل تفكيره هو أن يجد تفسيراً له.

وثالوس (توفي 52م) وهو من مؤرخي الرومان القدامى الذين كتبوا عن موت المسيح وقد عمد هذا إلى تصنيف تاريخ منطقة البحر الأبيض المتوسط منذ الحرب الطرواديّة حتى زمانه. بيد أن هذا المصنف قد فُقد ولم يبقَ منه سوى شذرات مبعثرة في مؤلفات الآخرين ومن جملتهم يوليوس الإفريقي الذي كان مطلعاً كما يبدو على هذا التاريخ. ففي سياق حديثه عن صلب المسيح والظلام الذي خيّم على الأرض عندما استودع المسيح روحه بين يدي الآب السماوي أشار يوليوس إلى عبارة وردت في تاريخ ثللوس تدور حول هذه الحادثة قال: (مقتبس من يوليوس)

“إن ثالوس في المجلد الثالث من تاريخه يعلل ظاهرة الظلمة أنه كسوف الشمس وهذا غير معقول كما يبدو لي”.

وقد رفض يوليوس الإفريقي هذا التعليل (سنة 221 م) بناء على أن الكسوف الكامل لا يمكن أن يحدث في أثناء اكتمال القمر ولا سيما أن المسيح قد صُلب ومات في فصل الاحتفال بالفصح وفيه يكون القمر بدراً مكتملاً.

ولم يكن ثالوس وحده هو الذي نبَّر على حدوث هذا الظلام? فقد أشار إليه كثير من القدامى كمثل فليفون الفلكي في القرن الثاني فقال: “إن الظلام الذي حدث عند صلب المسيح لم يحدث في الكون مثله من قبل” كما أشار إليه الإمام الحافظ ابن كثير المؤرخ الإسلامي في القرن الرابع عشر في كتابه •البداية والنهاية ج 1: 4182.



وقد سجل الإنجيل حدوث ظلام على الأرض أثناء صلب السيد المسيح: "و كان نحو الساعة السادسة فكانت ظلمة على الارض كلها الى الساعة التاسعة، وأظلمت الشمس وانشق حجاب الهيكل من وسطه، ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح" (لو 23: 44 – 45).

ولكن هل هناك أى دليل بخلاف الإنجيل يثبت حدوث هذه الظلمة على الأرض؟

- نعم هناك أكثر من دليل: 

الدليل الأول: 

حوالى سنة 52 م، كتب المؤرخ (ثالوس) تاريخ أمم شرق البحر المتوسط من حرب طروادة حتى هذا التاريخ، هذا المجلد الذى دون فيه التاريخ قد فُقد، ولكن هناك أجزاء من عمله ظلت باقية إلى اليوم فى صورة أقتباسات وضعها العديد من المؤرخين فى أعمالهم، منهم المؤرخ (يوليوس أفريكانوس) أحد المؤرخين الذى عاش سنة 221 م...، أثناء كلامه عن صلب السيد المسيح والظلام الذى غطى الأرض وجد مصدراً في كتابات ثالوس الذي تعامل مع هذا الحدث الكوني الفريد، يذكر فيها " غطى الظلام العالم بأكمله، والصخور تشققت بفعل زلزال، والعديد من الأماكن فى اليهودية (Judea) ومناطق أخرى طرحوا وأندثروا بفعل الزلزال" قد ذكُر هذا فى كتاب ثالوس رقم ثلاثة فى سلسلة مجلداته التاريخية. 

الدليل الثانى: 

يحدثنا التاريخ فى سيرة ديوناسيوس الآريوباغى القاضى، أنه حين حدث كسوف فى الشمس وقت صلب السيد المسيح كان ديوناسيوس يدرس فى جامعة عين شمس (أحدى الجامعات اليونانية القديمة فى مصر) علوم الفلك والهندسة والقانون والطب... إلخ. وهذا هو منهج من يتولى سلطان القاضى وهو أن يكون ملماً بجميع العلوم، وحين حدث كسوف الشمس حدث تساؤل.. فكانت الإجابة أن هناك إحتمالاً من ثلاث إحتمالات: 

1- أن يكون العالم أوشك على النهاية وهذا الكسوف من أحدى الدلالات.

2- أن تكون كل قواعد علم الفلك خاطئة من أساسها.

3- أن يكون إله الكون متألماً.

و ظلت هذه الواقعة فى ذاكرة ديوناسويس إلى أن بشره القديس بولس فى أريوس بأغوس، متأكداً بأن الإحتمال الثالث هو الأوقع والأصح وهو أن يكون إله الكون كان متألماً.. لان حادث الكسوف الذى حدث للشمس الذى أستمر ثلاثة ساعات ليس بأمراً عادياً بل هو فوق مقدور البشر وفوق القواعد والتحاليل العلمية.



(3) لوسيان اليوناني: كان هذا أحد مؤرخي اليونان البارزين في مطلع القرن الثاني الميلادي. وقد علق في مقال نقدي ساخر على المسيحيين والمسيح. وإذ كان ينتمي إلى المذهب الأبيقوري فقد عجز عن استيعاب طبيعة الإيمان المسيحي واستعداد المسيحيين للاستشهاد في سبيل عقيدتهم وحسبهم شعباً مخدوعاً يتعلق بأوهام عالم ما بعد الموت بدلاً من التمتع بمباهج العالم الحاضر وملذاته وأبرز ما قاله: 

“إن المسيحيين كما تعلم؟ ما زالوا إلى هذا اليوم يعبدون رجلاً - وهو شخصية متميزة استنّ لهم طقوسهم الجديدة وصُلب من أجلها… ومنذ اللحظة التي اهتدوا فيها (إلى المسيحية) وأنكروا آلهة اليونان وعبدوا الحكيم المصلوب استقرّ في عرفهم أنهم إخوة”.



(4) رقيم بيلاطس: وهو رقيم أشار إليه جاستنيان الشهيد عام 150 م في أثناء دفاعه الأول حيث أكد أن صلب المسيح يثبته تقرير بيلاطس? كما يلمح في نفس الدفاع إلى طائفة من العجائب وأعمال الشفاء ثم يقول: “إنه حقاً قد صنع هذه ويمكنك التأكد منها من رقيم بيلاطس” وأشار ترتليان أيضاً إلى نفس هذا الرقيم.



(5) سيتونيوس (120 م): ومن جملة الذين ذكروا في مؤلفاتهم ورسائلهم عن المسيح المصلوب بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة سيتونيوس (120 م) الذي كان رئيس أمناء سر الأمبراطور الروماني هادريان (117-138 م) فأتاحت له وظيفته الإطلاع على سجلات الدولة الرسمية فعلم بالأسباب التي أدت إلى اضطهاد المسيحيين ومن بينها إيمانهم بصلب المسيح وموته وقيامته.

وهو أحد مؤرخى الرومان وواحد من رجال وكان مؤرخاً حولياً للقصر الملكي فى عهد الامبراطور هادريان ويقول في كتابه "حياة كلوديوس" لما كان اليهود يقومون بأعمال شغب مستمرة بتحريض من المسيح، طردهم كلوديوس من روما. ويشير لوقا إلى هذا الحدث في أعمال 18: 2 وهو ما وقع في عام 49 ميلادية.

 وجاء فى حولياته ما نصه: 

 لقد فرض نيرون العقوبات على المسيحيين، وهم جماعة من الناس يتبعون بدعة شريرة جديدة. 

وأيضا أن المسيحيين وجدوا في المدينة الملكية (أى روما) قبل عشرين عاماً من ذلك الوقت. 

 كما أشار فى كتاباته إلى معاناة المسيحيين وموتهم بسبب عقيدتهم في أن يسوع المسيح عاش ومات وقام من الأموات حقاً. 



(6) بليني الأصغر حاكم بيثينيا في آسيا الصغرى. وهو من رجالات الدولة الذين عنوا بشأن المسيحيين فقد ألمح في كتابه العاشر (112 م) إلى المسيح الذي يؤلّهه المسيحيون وموقفه منهم (المصدر السابق).



(7) كلسوس الفيلسوف الأبيقورى الوثنى المولود سنة 140م الذي كان من ألد أعداء المسيحية هذا أيَّد في كتابه (البحث الحقيقي) قضية صلب المسيح وإن سخر من الغرض منه وقال: “احتمل المسيح آلام الصلب لأجل خير البشرية” (قضية الغفران 109).

جاء فى كتاب " البحث الحقيقيى " لكلسوس الفيلسوف الأبيقورى الوثنى (ولد سنة 140 ميلادية) متهكما على المسيح وعمله الخلاصى بقوله ما نصه: 

 " أن أحد أتباعه أنكره والآخر خانه وأخيرا حكم عليه بالموت صلبا فأحتمله لأجل خير البشرية"



(8) مارا بار - سيرابيون قال هذا في رسالة كتبها لابنه من السجن يعود تاريخها إلى بين القرنين الأول والثالث: ... وأية فائدة جناها اليهود من قتل ملكهم الحكيم لم يمت هذا الملك الحكيم إلى الأبد لأنه عاش من خلال تعاليمه التي علم بها7..

بطبيعة الحال إن مارا هذا ينظر إلى المسيح من خلال منظاره الوثني. فالمسيح في رأيه هو حكيم من الحكماء كسقراط وأفلاطون كما نمّت عن ذلك بقية رسالته.

يتبين لنا من هذه الوثائق الوثنية أن كتّابها كانوا على ثقة تامة أن المصلوب هو المسيح وليس الشبيه كما يدّعي المسلمون. وهكذا سجل لنا التاريخ حقيقة دامغة على صدق الكتاب.



(9) لوسيان الساموساطي

جاء فى كتاب " موت بيرجرنيوت " للوسيان أشهر كتاب اليونان (ولد سنة 100 ميلادية) ما نصه: 

إن المسيحيين كما نعلم يعبدون إلى هذا اليوم رجلاً ذا شخصية متميزة، وقد استحدث الطقوس الجديدة التي يمارسونها والتي كانت علة صلبه.. انظر كيف يعتقد هؤلاء المخدوعون أنهم خالدون مدى الدهر، وهو ما يفسر احتقارهم للموت وبذل الذات طواعية وهو أمر شائع بينهم، وهم أيضاً يتأثرون بمشرعهم الأصلي الذي قال لهم إنهم جميعاً إخوة من اللحظة التي يتحولون فيها وينكرون كل آلهة اليونان ويعبدون الحكيم المصلوب ويعيشون طبقاً لشرائعه. 



(10) فليجون العالم الفلكى

 كتب فليجون وهو مؤرخ وثنى تاريخاً سماه " أخبار الأيام " لم يعد له وجود الآن إلا ما اقتبسه عنه الكتاب الآخرون, ومثل ثالوس فإن فليجون، يؤكد أن الظلمة خيمت على الأرض وقت صلب المسيح بقوله " وأثناء حكم طيباريوس قيصر حدث كسوف للشمس وقت اكتمال القمر" 

 وقد علق فيلجون على ذلك بأنه لم يحدث مثله مطلقا وأن ديونسيوس زميله عندما شاهد هذا الظلام صرخ قائلا " إما أن إله الطبيعة يتألم الآن أو أن العالم أوشك على الدمار"

 كما أشار إلى الظلام المذكور الفيلسوف ترتليان فى القرن الثانى الميلادى.

 ومعلوم أن كسوف الشمس لا يحدث إلا إذا كان القمر فى المحاق ويحدث تدريجيا ولا يستمر إلا لبضع دقائق. أما الظلمة التى حدثت عند صلب المسيح فكانت معجزية لأن القمر كان بدرا وحدث فجأة واستمرت ثلاث ساعات.



(ثالثاً) شهادة الوثائق اليهودية لصلب المسيح: 

أما الوثائق اليهودية فلها أهمية خاصة على الرغم من سلبيتها. فمن الطبيعي أن يتخذ رؤساء اليهود وقادتهم الدينيون موقفاً معادياً من المسيح? وهم الذين صلبوه إذ أدركوا أن تعاليمه الثورية تهدد معظم ما استنوه من تقاليد وطقوس فريسية تعزز من مكانتهم الدينية والسياسية. ومع ذلك فإن هذه الوثائق برهان ساطع على صحة ما ورد في الإنجيل من تفاصيل قصة الصلب. وفي هذا الجزء من دراستنا سنتناول أبرز هذه الوثائق وأولها: 



(1) يوسيفوس (37-97 م) هذا ذكر في كتابه “التواريخ” ما بين سنتي 90-95 م فقرة عن صلب المسيح. ويبدو أن هذه الفقرة قد أثارت حولها جدلاً بين علماء المخطوطات إذ اعتقد بعضهم أن هذه الفقرة قد تلاعبت بها أيدي بعض المسيحيين المتطرفين لما جاء فيها من تقريظ للمسيح لا يمكن أن يصدر عن يهودي. ولكن في عام 1972 نشرت مخطوطة عربية يرجح العلماء أنها ترجمة دقيقة للنص الأصلي وقد جاء فيها: 

“وفي ذلك الوقت كان هناك رجل حكيم يُدعى يسوع اشتهر بحسن السلوك وبالتقوى فتبعه عدد غفير من بين اليهود والأمم الأخرى. غير أن بيلاطس البنطي حكم عليه بالموت صلباً. أما الذين تبعوه فلم يتخلوا عن تلمذتهم له. وادعوا أنه قد ظهر لهم بعد ثلاثة أيام من صلبه وأنه حيّ. وبناء عليه فقد يكون هو المسيح الذي عزا إليه الأنبياء أشياء عجيبة”.

إن شهادة يوسيفوس هذه قد سبقت شهادة أغلبية المؤرخين الوثنيين. وإذا أخذنا بعين الاعتبار أن يوسيفوس قد اشتهر بين أقرانه بالموضوعية? وأنه عالج هذه الواقعة التاريخية من خلال المعطيات اليهودية تبين لنا أن هذا النص هو نص تقريري جدير بالثقة.

وضع يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى الشهير عدة مؤلفات أشهرها " ضد أبيون " و" حروب اليهود " و" آثار اليهود " وأورد فى كتابه الأخير فقرة أشار فيها إلى يسوع بقوله: 

" كان في ذلك الوقت رجل حكيم اسمه يسوع، لو كان لنا أن ندعوه رجل، لأنه كان يصنع العجائب وكان معلماً لمن كانوا يتقبلون الحق بابتهاج. وجذب إليه الكثيرين من اليهود والأمم على حد سواء.. وعندما أصدر بيلاطس الحكم عليه بالصلب، بإيعاز من رؤسائنا لم يتركه أتباعه الذين أحبوه من البداية.. وجماعة المسيحيين، المدعوين على اسمه، مازالوا موجودين حتى هذا اليوم. 



(2) التلمود اليهودي

التلمود كتاب مقدّس في نظر اليهود وقد جُمِع في مجلّدات ضخمة يستطيع أيّ باحث أن يطّلع عليها. يقسم التلمود إلى مجموعتين أساسيتين هما: المشنا والجمارة. 

المشناة: هي التقاليد الشفوية القديمة التي توارثتها أجيال المجتمع اليهودي المتعاقبة ثم تمَّ تدوينها في القرن الثاني الميلادي. 

الجمارة: هي حصيلة الشروحات والتعليقات على المشنا. 

الحلقا: إن المواد التلمودية التي تدور حول قضايا تشريعية وأسئلة قانونية والتي أثارت جدلاً بين فقهاء اليهود وعلمائهم فتدعى الحلقا. 

الهجَّادا: هو الجزء المختص بالأساطير والقصص والأقوال المأثورة التي استخدمت لإيضاح الأعراف التقليدية فتدعى الهجَّادا.

ونقرأ في النسخة التي نشرت في أمستردام عام 1943? وفي صفحة 42 ما يلي: 

“ لقد صُلب يسوع قبل الفصح بيوم واحد. وقبل تنفيذ الحكم فيه? ولمدة أربعين يوماً خرج مناد ينادي: إن (يسوع) سيُقتل لأنه مارس السحر وأغرى إسرائيل على الإرتداد فعلى من يشاء الدفاع عنه لمصلحته والاستعطاف من أجله أن يتقدم. وإذ لم يتقدم (أحد) للدفاع من أجله في مساء (ليلة) الفصح. وهل يجرؤ أحد عن الدفاع عنه? ألم يكن مفسداً? وقد قيل في الأنبياء إن شخصاً مثل هذا: لا تَسْمَعْ لَهُ وَلا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ عَلَيْهِ وَلا تَرِقَّ لَهُ وَلا تَسْتُرْهُ? بَلْ قَتْلاً تَقْتُلُهُ (تثنية 13: 8 و9)”.

من الواضحج أن التلمود يشهد أيضاً بأن المصلوب هو المسيح من غير أن نلمح في هذه الشهادة أي شائبة شك في شخصيته.



(3) مخطوطة يهودية عن خرافه جثه المسيح 

وهناك مخطوطة أخرى تُدعى Toledoth Jesu وهي مخطوطة يهودية معادية للمسيحية لا تشير فقط إلى المسيح بل تروي لنا أيضاً قصة خيالية عما حدث لجسده بعد موته. فقد ادعى مؤلفها أن حواريي المسيح حاولوا أن يسرقوا جسده فعرف بذلك بستاني اسمه يهوذا. فجاء خفية ونقل جثمان المسيح من قبر يوسف الرامي إلى قبر جديد آخر حفره له. وعندما جاء الحواريون إلى القبر الأصلي وجدوه فارغاً فادعوا أنه قام من بين الأموات. ولكن حين أقبل رؤساء اليهود إلى الضريح وشاهدوه أيضاً فارغاً أخذهم البستاني إلى القبر الجديد وأراهم جثة يسوع. وهذا ما يروجون له هذه الأيام من اكتشاف قبر السيد المسيح وابنه المزعوم!! 

ومع أن هذا التقليد لم يُجمع قبل القرن الخامس الميلادي فإنه ولا شك يمثل تقليداً يهودياً سابقاً شاع بين الأوساط الإسرائيلية بعد قيامة المسيح (متى 28: 11-15) هذا من ناحية? ومن ناحية أخرى فإن هذه المخطوطة على ما فيها من عداء للمسيحية هي أكبر شاهد إثبات على صلب المسيح وموته وقيامته? لأنها شهادة من عدوّ موتور.

 قال أيضاً يوحنا بن زكا? تلميذ هليل المعلم الشهير في كتابه سيرة يسوع الناصري: “إن الملك وحاخامات اليهود قد حكموا على يسوع بالموت لأنه جدف حين ادعى أنه ابن الله... وأنه الله”. ثم قال بعد ذلك: “ولما كان المسيح في طريقه إلى الموت كان اليهود يصرخون أمامه: فلتهلك كل أعدائك يا رب”.



(4) جاء فى التلمود البابلى فصل السنهدريم (المجمع اليهودى) ما نصه: 

" أن يسوع علق (صلب) فى مساء الفصح"

ويشير التلمود البابلى إلى يسوع باسم " ابن بانديرا " أو " بانتيرا " وهي كلمة محورة للكلمة اليونانية " بارثينوس " التي تعني عذراء. وقد أطلقها اليهود المتأخرين على يسوع تهكما على تسمية المسيحيين له باسم " ابن العذراء" 

ويقول التلمود البابلي في موضع آخر أن مريم " سليلة الأمراء والحكام مارست البغاء مع النجارين"

 وهذه العبارة بالطبع هي محاولة لتفسير العقيدة المسيحية لميلاد يسوع العذراوي ويقصد بعبارة " الأمراء والحكام " سجل النسب الذي ذكره لوقا باعتباره سجل نسب مريم ويوسف النجار رجلها الذى كان ابن عم لها, والإشارة إلى النجارين هي إشارة واضحة ليوسف النجار رجل مريم.



(5) جاء فى كتاب " سيرة يسوع " للحاخام يوحنا بن زكا تلميذ هلل المعلم اليهودى الشهير ما نصه أن الملك وحاخام اليهود حكموا على يسوع بالموت لأنه جدف بقوله عن نفسه أنه ابن الله. 

4- جاء فى كتاب " يسوع الناصرى " للحاخام يوسف كلورنر أن أناجيل المسيحيين سجلات صادقة وأن يسوع الناصرى عاش ومات طبقا لما جاء فيها.

 واستطرد قائلا أن الذين ينكرون وجود المسيح التاريخى ينكرون حقيقة تاريخية ثابتة إذ أن ما وصل إلينا من تاريخ سقراط الذى لا يشك أحد منا فى وجوده لا تؤيده أدلة قوية مثل تلك التى تؤيد تاريخ المسيح.



(رابعاً) شهادة الوثائق الرومانية لصلب المسيح: 

(1) صورة الحكم الذى أصدره بيلاطس البنطى بصلب المسيح

من المعلوم ان هذا الطاغية أرسل إلى طيباريوس قيصر تقريراً ضافياً، عن صلب المسيح ودفنه وقيامته. وقد حُفظ هذا التقرير في سجلاّت رومية. وكان من الوثائق، التي استند إليها العالِم المسيحيّ ترتليانوس في دفاعه المشهور عن المسيحيّين. والرسالة التى رفعها بيلاطس البنطى إلى طيباريوس قيصر عن صلب المسيح قد عثر عليها العلماء الألمان فى روما وتم إيداعها مكتبة الفاتيكان وهذه الرسالة كانت معروفة لدى القدماء فقد أشار إليها الفيلسوف جوستينوس سنة 139 ميلادية والعلامة ترتليانوس سنة 199 ميلادية.

وقد اكتشف العلماء الفرنسيون فى سنة 1280 ميلادية فى خزانة خاصة بالمتعلقات الكنسية بدير رهبان الكارتوزيان بنابولى على لوح نحاس منقوش عليه " صورة الحكم بصلب المسيح " الذى أصدره بيلاطس البنطى والى اليهودية من قبل روما بين فيه الأسباب التى بنى عليها حكمه وأسماء الشهود الذين حضروا محاكمة المسيح.

 وقد ذكر المؤرخون أنه عندما كان يحكم اليهود على أحد بالموت كان أحدهم يحمل لوحة مكتوب عليها الجرائم التى ارتكبها المحكوم عليه وصورة الحكم الذى صدر ضده ويسير أمامه ليقرأها العامة. 



(2) تقرير بيلاطس البنطى عن صلب المسيح

 الرسالة التى رفعها بيلاطس البنطى إلى طيباريوس قيصر عن صلب المسيح وقد عثر عليها العلماء الألمان فى روما وتم إيداعها مكتبة الفاتيكان وهذه الرسالة كانت معروفة لدى القدماء فقد أشار إليها الفيلسوف جوستينوس سنة 139 ميلادية والعلامة ترتليانوس سنة 199 ميلادية. 

اكتشف علماء الآثار أن بيلاطس كان قد كتب تقريرا مطولا عن مدة ولايته، وكان هذا التقرير محفوظا فى سجلات الإمبراطورية الرومانية مرفقا به الحكم الصادر بالصلب. وقد استرشد هؤلاء العلماء بما كتبه مؤرخو الجيل الأول والثاني المسيحي..الفيلسوف الشهيد يوستينوس والعلامة ترتليانوس القس.

وقد كان الحكم منقوشا على لوح من النحاس الأصفر باللغة العبرية، عثروا عليه مع تقرير بيلاطس ومع رسالة يوليوس والى الجليل ضمن أقباط بقايا مدينة اكويلا من أعمال نابولي عام 1280 للميلاد، وقد أشار المؤرخان المسيحيان السابق ذكرهما الى حفظ هذه الوثائق بالذات وفيما يلي نص هذه الوثائق. 

واكتشف العلماء الفرنسيون فى سنة 1280 ميلادية فى خزانة خاصة بالمتعلقات الكنسية بدير رهبان الكارتوزيان بنابولى على لوح نحاس منقوش عليه " صورة الحكم بصلب المسيح " الذى أصدره بيلاطس البنطى والى اليهودية من قبل روما بين فيه الأسباب التى بنى عليها حكمه وأسماء الشهود الذين حضروا محاكمة المسيح.

 وذكر المؤرخون أنه عندما كان يحكم اليهود على أحد بالموت كان أحدهم يحمل لوحة مكتوب عليها الجرائم التى ارتكبها المحكوم عليه وصورة الحكم الذى صدر ضده ويسير أمامه ليقرأها العامة. 



نص تقرير بيلاطس البنطى حاكم اليهودية إلى طيباريوس قيصر روما:

جاء فى

The Lost Books of The Bible, The World Publishing Company, Cleveland and New York 1926 P. 275–277

الآتى:

·    فى إحدى المدن الشرقية التى تسمى أورشليم حيث أقيم فيها معبد الأمة اليهودية. تجمع كل شعب اليهود وأسلموا إلى رجلا يدعى يسوع وأقاموا ضده اتهامات لا نهاية لها. إلا أنهم عجزوا عن إدانته فى أى شىء.

·        لكن كان لهم اتهاما واحدا ضده وهو قوله أن السبت لم يكن يومهم الصحيح للراحة.

·        لقد صنع هذا الرجل كثيرا من الشفاء والأعمال الطيبة فقد جعل العمى يبصرون وشفى البرص وأقام أمواتا وشفى مفلوجين.

·        كما أنه عمل عملا أخر عظيما غريبا حتى بين آلهتنا فقد أقام من الأموات شخصا يدعى لعازر وكان قد مضى على موته أربعة أيام.

·    ثم أن هيرودوس وارخيلاوس وفيلبس وحنانيا وقيافا ومعهم كل الشعب اسلموه لى لمحاكمته ونظرا لأن كثيرين أثاروا فتنة ضدى فقد أمرت بصلبه.

·    وبينما كان يصلب كانت ظلمة على الأرض كلها واحتجبت الشمس بالكلية وأظلمت السماء رغم أنه كان لا يزال نهارا حتى أن النجوم ظهرت.. كما أن القمر الذى كان كالدم لم يسطع طول الليل رغم أنه كان بدرا..

·    وفى أول الأسبوع (ليل الأحد الذى يبدأ من الساعة السادسة مساء السبت) حوالى الساعة الثالثة من الليل (أى نحو الساعة التاسعة من مساء السبت بتوقيتنا الحالى ويوافق الحادية عشر بتوقيت جرينش) توهجت الشمس كما لم تتوهج من قبل وصارت كل السماء لامعة وكما يأتى البرق فى عاصفة كذلك ظهر فى الهواء رجال ذو هيئة علوية وفى صفوف جميلة وقد كللهم مجد لا يوصف ومعهم جيوش لا تحصى من الملائكة وهى تنادى قائلة المجد لله فى الأعالى وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة.

·    وعند سماع أصواتهم تحركت الجبال والتلال (أى حدثت زلزلة عظيمة) وتشققت الصخور وحدثت فجوات فى كل الأرض (تفتحت القبور) وفى وسط هذا الرعب شوهد الموتى يقومون ثانية.

وهذا ما أشار إليه إنجيل متى (متى 27: 51 - 53) بقوله:

"والأرض تزلزلت والصخور تشققت والقبور تفتحت وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته".



صورة الحكم الذي أصدره بيلاطس على يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا: 

فى السنة السابعة عشرة من حكم الإمبراطور طيباريوس الموافق لليوم الخامس والعشرين من شهر آذار، بمدينة أورشليم المقدسة فى عهد الحبرين حنان وقيافا، حكم بيلاطس والى ولاية الجليل الجالس للقضاء فى دار ندوة مجمع البروتوريين، على يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا، بناء على الشهادات الكثيرة البينة المقدمة من الشعب المثبتة أن يسوع الناصري: 

1- مضل يسوق الناس الى الضلال

2- أنه يغرى الناس على الشغب والهياج

3- أنه عدو الناموس

4- أنه يدعو نفسه ابن الله

5- أنه يدعو نفسه ملك إسرائيل

6- أنه دخل الهيكل ومعه جمع غفير من الناس حاملين سعف النخل

فلهذا يأمر بيلاطس البنطى كونيتيوس كرينليوس قائد المئة الأولى أن يأتى بيسوع الى المحل المعد لقتله، وعليه أيضا أن يمنع كل من يتصدى لتنفيذ هذا الحكم فقيرا كان أم غنيا.



(3) كرنيليوس تاسيتوس

 جاء فى كتاب " تاريخ الإمبراطورية الرومانية " الذى وضعه كرنيليوس تاسيتوس المؤرخ الرومانى الشهير (55 - 125 ميلادية) وقاضى القضاة فى روما والذى وضعه فى ستة عشر مجلدا ما نصه " أن الناس الذين كان يعذبهم نيرون كانوا يدعون مسيحيين نسبة إلى شخص اسمه المسيح كان بيلاطس البنطى قد حكم عليه بالقتل فى عهد طيباريوس قيصر" 

 وكان تاسيتوس بحكم علاقته بالحكومة الرومانية مطلعاً على تقارير حكام أقاليم الإمبراطورية وسجلات الدولة الرسمية, وقد وردت في مؤلفه " الحوليات " ثلاث إشارات عن المسيح والمسيحية أبرزها قوله: 

 " وبالتالي لكي يتخلص نيرون من تهمة حرق روما ألصقها ظلما بطبقة مكروهة معروفة باسم المسيحيين، ونكل بها أشد تنكيل. أما المسيح الذي اشتق المسيحيون منه اسمهم، فقد قتل فى سلطنة طيباريوس قيصر على يد أحد ولاتنا المدعو بيلاطس البنطي حاكم اليهودية"



(4) صورة رسالة يويليوس والى الجليل الى المحفل الروماني: 

أيها القيصر شرازينى أمير رومية، بلغني أيها الملك قيصر أنك ترغب فى معرفة ما أنا أخبرك به الآن، فإعلم أنه يوجد فى وقتنا هذا رجل سائر بالفضيلة العظمى يدعى يسوع، والشعب متخذه بمنزلة نبي الفضيلة، وتلاميذه يقولون انه ابن الله خالق السموات والأرض وبهما وجد ويوجد فيهما. فبالحقيقة أيها الملك أنه يوميا يسمع عن يسوع هذا أشياء غريبة.. فيقيم الموتى ويشفى المرضى بكلمة واحدة. وهو إنسان بقوام معتدل ذو منظر جميل للغاية له هيبة بهية جدا حتى من نظر إليه يلتزم أن يحبه ويخافه، وشعره بغاية الاستواء متدرجا على اذنيه، ومن ثم الى كتفه بلون ترابى إنما اكثر ضياء. وفى جبينه غرة كعادة الناصريين. ثم جبينه مسطوح وإنما بهج، ووجهه بغير تجاعيد بمنخار معتدل وفم بلا عيب. وأما منظره فهو رائق ومستر وعيناه كأشعة الشمس ولا يمكن لإنسان أن يحدق النظر فى وجهه نظرا لطلعة ضيائه. فحينما يوبخ يرهب ومتى أرشد أبكى، ويجتذب الناس الى محبته. تراه فرحا وقد قيل عنه أنه ما نظر قط ضاحكا بل بالحرى باكيا. وذراعاه ويداه هى بغاية اللطافة والجمال. ثم أنه بالمفاوضة يأثر كثيرين وإنما مفاوضته نادرة، وبوقت المفاوضة يكون بغاية الاحتشام، فيخال بمنظره وشخصه أنه هو الرجل الأجمل ويشبه كثيرا لأمه التى هى أحسن ما وجد بين نساء تلك النواحي. ثم أنه من جهة العلوم أذهل مدينة أورشليم بأسرها لأنه يفهم كافة العلوم بدون أن يدرس شيئا منها البتة. ويمشى حافيا عريان الرأس نظير المجانين، فكثيرون إذ يرونه يهزأون به، لكن بحضرته والتكلم معه يرجف ويذهل. وقيل أنه لم يسمع قط عن مثل هذا الانسان فى التخوم.

وبالحقيقة كما تأكدت من العبرانيين، أنه ما سمع قط روايات علمية كمثل ما نعلم عن يسوع هذا. وكثيرون من علماء اليهود يعتبرونه إلها ويعتقدون به، وكثيرون غيرهم يبغضونه ويقولون أنه مضاد لشرائع جلالتك، فترى فى قلقا من هؤلاء العبرانيين الأردياء، ويقال أنه ما أحزن أحدا قط بل بالعكس يخبر عنه اولئك الذين عرفوه واختبروه أنهم حصلوا منه على انعامات كلية وصحى تامة. وإنى بكليتي ممتثل لطاعتك ولإتمام أوامر عظمتك وجلالتك



(خامساً) شهادة الوثائق الغنوسية لصلب المسيح: 

الغنوسيّة كلمة معربة عن اللفظة اليونانية gnosis ومعناها المعرفة. والغنوسيّة حركة دينية فلسفية تجمع تحت مظلتها فرقاً شتى تتباين في بعض مبادئها وتتفق في بعضها الآخر. وقد جعلت هذه الحركة المعرفة الأساس الذي بنت عليه عقائدها الدينية. 

أن تعليم الشبه في الغنوسية كان يرمي إلى غرض يختلف عما كان يرمي إليه آخرون. فالغنوسية أو بعض فرقها على الأقل رأت أن المسيح وهو إله متجسِّد? لا يمكن أن يتعرّض للصّلب لأن جسده يغاير أجساد البشر. 

لهذا يتعذر أن يكون المصلوب هو جسد المسيح. بينما الآخرون فلا ينكرون عملية الصليب ولكنهم ينكرون أن المصلوب كان المسيح , ليس على أساس طبيعة جسده إنما على أساس أن المسيح لم يصلب إطلاقاً بل رُفع إلى السماء بقدرة الله قبل أن يتمكن أعداؤه من القبض عليه وأوقع الله شبهه على آخر فحلّ محله.

أن دراستنا للآثار الدينية والأدبية للحركة الغنوسية توفِّر لنا أدلة أخرى على صحة رواية الإنجيل عن صلب المسيح وقيامته ولا سيما ما ورد في المؤلفات الغنوسية الأولى كمثل إنجيل الحق (135-160 م) وإنجيل يوحنا الأبوكريفي (120-130) وإنجيل توما (140-200 م) ومع أن هذه الأناجيل غير موحى بها من الله فإنها كلها تتحدث عن الكلمة? وأن المسيح هو إله وإنسان. 

ونجد هذه الفقرة في إنجيل الحق: 

“كان يسوع صبوراً في تحمله للآلام... لأنه علم أن موته هو حياة للآخرين... سُمِّر على خشبة? وأعلن مرسوم الله على الصليب هو جرّ نفسه إلى الموت بواسطة الحياة... سربلته الأبدية. وإذ جرّد نفسه من الخرق البالية فإنه اكتسى بما لا يبلى مما لا يستطيع أحد أن يجرده منه”.

ونطالع أيضاً في كتاب غنوسي The Secret Teaching of Christ وهو مؤلف من القرن الثاني ما ترجمته: 

“ فأجاب الرب وقال: الحق أقول لكم: كل من لا يؤمن بصليبي فلن يخلص? لأن ملكوت الله من نصيب الذين يؤمنون بصليبي.



(سادساً) شهادة الوثائق المسيحية لصلب المسيح: 

الوثائق المسيحية دينية كانت أم أدبية أم تاريخية? هي سجل دقيق تعكس عمق إيمان آباء الكنيسة الأولى بكل ما تسلَّموه من التلاميذ من تعاليم وأخبار? إما عن طريق التواتر بالإسناد الموثق أو عن طريق الكلمة المكتوبة. كذلك هي إثباتات قاطعة على صحّة ما ورد في الأناجيل من أحداث وعقائد ولا سيّما ما يختص بموت المسيح وقيامته. وكما أن هذين الحدثين يشغلان حيزاً كبيراً من العهد الجديد فإنهما أيضاً كانا المحور الأساسي في مؤلَّفات آباء الكنيسة الأولى.

يقول جوش مكدويل? وهو أحد كبار المختصين بالمخطوطات المسيحية: 

“لا يوجد كتاب في الدنيا تدعمه المخطوطات الكتابية القديمة كما هو الحال مع الكتاب المقدس. وقد شاءت العناية الإلهية أن يتم العثور على مخطوطات البحر الميت التي أثبتت? بما لا يدع أي مجال للشك صحة الكتاب المقدس وصدقه ولا سيما نصوص العهد القديم وبالأخص سفر إشعياء”.

وبالطبع فإن هذه المخطوطات تنص على النبوّات المتعلقة بموت المسيح وقيامته كما هو الحال في الكتاب المقدس الذي بين أيدينا. وأكثر من ذلك إذا رجعنا إلى مؤلفات آباء الكنيسة منذ العصر الاول الميلادي وجمعنا مقتبساتهم من العهد الجديد لوجدنا أنه يمكن إعادة كتابة العهد الجديد بكامل نصه باستثناء سبع عشرة آية فقط. وهذه النصوص لا تختلف عما لدينا من نصوص العهد الجديد الحالي ومن جملتها كل ما جاء عن لاهوت المسيح وموته وقيامته.



(1) رسالتان من تأليف اكليمندس أسقف روما.



(2) رسائل قصيرة من تأليف أغناطيوس كان قد بعث بها إلى الأفراد والكنائس في أثناء رحلته من أنطاكية إلى روما حيث استشهد.

جاء فى رسائل أغناطيوس (50 - 115 ميلادية) التى بعث بها إلى الأفراد والكنائس في أثناء رحلته من أنطاكية إلى روما حيث استشهد بقوله ما مضمونه أن المسيحية هي الإيمان بالمسيح ومحبته، والإيقان بالميلاد والآلام والصلب والقيامة وبأن المسيح ذاق الموت بالجسد.



(3) رسالة بوليكارب تلميذ الحواري يوحنا إلى أهل فيلبي (110 ميلادية) تحدث فيها عن السيد المسيح بأنه " أحتمل الموت لأجل خطايانا، ولكن الله أقامه ناقضا أوجاع الموت.. وأن الله أقام ربنا يسوع من الأموات وأعطاه مجدا وعرشا



(4) الديداتشي أو تعليم الرسل? وهو كتيب مبكر يدور حول أمور عملية متعلقة بالقيم المسيحية ونظام الكنيسة.



(5) رسالة عامة منسوبة إلى برنابا وفيها يهاجم بعنف ناموسية الديانة اليهودية? ويبين أن المسيح هو تتمة شريعة العهد القديم.



(6) دفاعيات جاستيان الشهيد (150 ميلادية) وقد أورد فيها طائفة من الحقائق الإنجيلية المختصة بشخص المسيح وحياته الأرضية وصلبه وقيامته, وقد أشار جاستيان الشهيد فى دفاعه الأول إلى أن صلب المسيح يثبته تقرير بيلاطس.



(7) جاء فى كتابات كوادراتس وهو من أشهر المدافعون عن الإيمان المسيحى وكان معاينا للرب فى الجسد ما يثبت أن ما جاء فى الأناجيل عن حياة السيد المسيح وأعماله كانت متواترة من شهود عيان كثيرين بقوله ما نصه: 

“إن منجزات مخلصنا كانت دائماً أمام ناظريك لأنها كانت معجزات حقيقية? فالذين برئوا والذين أقيموا من الأموات لم يشهدهم الناس عندما برئوا أو أقيموا فقط بل كانوا دائماً موجودين (معهم). لقد عاشوا زمناً طويلاً. ليس فقط في أثناء حياة المسيح الأرضية بل حتى بعد صعوده. إن بعضاً منهم بقوا على قيد الحياة إلى وقتنا الحاضر.(أى حتى عهد هادريان 117 - 138 ميلادية). "يوسابيوس القيصرى " تاريخ الكنيسة " ص 182"

وكذلك مخطوطة راعي هرمس وقد دعيت بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى أبرز شخصيات الكتاب. أما فحوى المؤلَّف فينطوي على مجموعة من الأمثال والأوامر المختصة بالعقيدة.



(سابعاً) شهادة تاريخ الكنيسة لصلب المسيح: 

(1) الرسوم والنقوش وشعار الصليب

يوفر لنا تاريخ الكنيسة أيضاً بيّنات هامة على اعتقاد مسيحيي القرون الأولى الوثيق بصلب المسيح وموته وقيامته?و هو شعار الصليب , وهذا دليل مادّيّ، لا يجوز لأحد أن ينكره، لأنّ لكلّ دين شعاره كالنجمة السداسيّة لليهود، والهلال للمسلمين. وإشارة الصليب عُرِفَت من أقدم عهود المسيحيّة، وقد نقشها المسيحيّون الأوائل على أضرحة الموتى وفي السراديب التي كانوا يجتمعون فيها سرا في زمن الاضطهاد خوفاً من جواسيس الحكومة الرومانية الوثنية. 

لقد عمد المسيحيون إلى نقش شعار الصليب على أضرحة موتاهم تمييزاً لها عن أضرحة الوثنيين. فلو لم يكن هؤلاء المسيحيون على ثقة أكيدة من صلب المسيح لما أخذوا الصليب شعاراً لهم? ولا سيما أن الصليب كان رمز عار عند اليهود والرومان على حد سواء. أما الآن بعد صلب يسوع المسيح البار عليه أصبح رمز فخر وإيمان. 

لو لم يكن الصليب حقيقة متأصلة في إيمان هؤلاء المسيحيين لما تحملوا من أجله كل اضطهاد واستشهدوا في سبيله. وبعض هؤلاء كانوا شهود عيان لصلب المسيح? والبعض الآخر تسلموا هذه الحقائق من الحواريين أو مما وصل إلى أيديهم من الأناجيل والرسائل المكتوبة التي أوحى بها الروح القدس.



(2) الممارسات العقائديه

الممارسات العقائديه وبالأخص الأفخارستيا التي مارسها السيد المسيح في الليلة التي سلم فيها ذاته فقد احتلت مكانة مرموقة في ممارسات الكنيسة على مر العصور. وترجع أهمية هذه الممارسه العقيدية إلى أنها تعني سفك دم السيد المسيح وصلبه لأجل خلاصنا

ومن الملاحظ أيضاً أن سر المعموديه يمنحنا بركات موت المسيح فداءً عنا ويعطينا ميلادا جديدا من الماء والروح وقد حض السيد المسيح تلاميذه على القيام به (إنجيل متى 28: 19) لنوال هذه النعمه , قد مارسه التلاميذ أنفسهم تطبيقاً لوصية المسيح بالذات. وما برحت الكنيسة تمارسه إلى هذا اليوم.



(ثامناً) شهادة الأدلة المادية لصلب وقيامة المسيح: 

(1) الكفن المقدس

 لا شك أن الكفن المقدس المحفوظ بتورينو بإيطاليا يقدم برهان لا يضحد على قيامة المسيح. لأن كل الذين كفنوا ظلوا فى أكفانهم. الكفن الوحيد الذى قام صاحبه حقا هو كفن الرب. ولو أن التلاميذ سرقوا جسد المسيح أو الشبيه ألم يكن من المنطقى أن ينقلوه بأكفانه.

 والواقع أن الأبحاث العلمية على الكفن المقدس أثبتت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن الكفن خاص بشخص مصلوب ظهرت صورته ثلاثية الأبعاد على الكفن بطريقة إعجازية أثارت حيرة العلماء وأنتهوا إلى أنها نجمت عن تفجر الضوء فى لحظة قيامة الرب وخروجه من الكفن دون أن يحله, وبذلك قدم الكفن شهادة بموت السيد المسيح كما قدم شهادة بقيامته.

 وقد أظهرت التحاليل والأشعة وجود آثار دماء من فصيلة غير معروفة فى أماكن الجراحات فى الرسغين والقدمين والجنب كما بينت آثار الجلد وجراحات إكليل الشوك. فإثبتت التحاليل والأشعة صحة رواية الإنجيل عن جراحات المسيح كما قوضت قصة الشبيه لأنه لو كان المصلوب شبيها بالمسيح لكانت دماءه من فصيلة بشرية معروفة. أما وحيث بينت الأبحاث أن دم المسيح لم يكن من فصيلة بشرية معروفة فإن هذا يثبت أن المصلوب هو المسيح لأنه وحده الذى ولد بدون زرع بشر لهذا كان دمه هو الدم الوحيد الذى بلا عيب ولا دنس إذ لم يؤخذ من زرع بشر بل من الروح القدس. 



(2) القبر الفارغ

 المحقق أن اليهود لا ينكرون صلب المسيح ولكنهم ينكرون قيامته وذلك رغم القبر الفارغ الذى يشهد إلى اليوم بقيامة المسيح.

 فالختوم التى ختم بها رؤساء اليهود قبر المسيح والحراسات الرومانية التى أقاموها حوله لم تستطع أن تحول وإعلان القيامة بل على العكس أثبتتها إذ لم يستطيعوا أن يقدموا للعالم جثة المسيح فزعموا أن تلاميذه جاءوا ليلا وسرقوه رغم الختوم والحراسات. 

 فإذا كان الذى صلب هو شبيه للمسيح فأين جثته ولماذا صار القبر فارغا. هل قام من الموت أم سرقت جثته. فإن كان الذى صلب ودفن وسرقت جثته ليس هو المسيح فنور من الذى يشرق من القبر سنويا فى ذكرى القيامة المجيدة. 



(3) إنطلاق النور من قبر المسيح فى سبت النور من كل عام

 يشهد بحقيقة القيامة المجيدة إنبعاث النور من قبر المسيح بأورشليم عند الإحتفال بهذه الذكرى فى سبت النور سنويا. 



(4) إخراج الشياطين باسم الرب يسوع المسيح

 يشهد بحقيقة الصلب أيضا قوة الصليب وتأثيره على المعترين بالشياطين والأرواح النجسة.



(5) ظهورات العذراء فى مختلف أنحاء العالم

 ويشهد بصحة الإيمان المسيحى الظهورات المتكررة للعذراء مريم فوق قباب الكنائس الرسولية فى مختلف أنحاء العالم.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مارس 2011)

*رد: الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي*

*المستندات التاريخية اليهودية والرومانية والمسيحية والأدلة المادية والتاريخية التى تثبت حقيقة وجود المسيح تاريخيا وصلبه.

أولا : شهادة المستندات اليهودية لصلب المسيح
1 - جـاء فى التلمـود البابلى فصـل السنهدريـم ( المجمـع اليهودى ) ما نصه " أن يسوع علق ( صلب ) فى مساء الفصح ".
2 - وضع يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى الشهير عدة مؤلفات أشهرها " ضد أبيون " و" حروب اليهود " و" آثار اليهود " وأورد فى كتابه الأخير فقرة أشار فيها إلى يسوع بقوله :
" كان في ذلك الوقت رجل حكيم اسمه يسوع، لو كان لنا أن ندعوه رجل، لأنه كان يصنع العجائب وكان معلماً لمن كانوا يتقبلون الحق بابتهاج. وجذب إليه الكثيرين من اليهود والأمم على حد سواء .. وعندما أصدر بيلاطس الحكم عليه بالصلب، بإيعاز من رؤسائنا لم يتركه أتباعه الذين أحبوه من البداية .. وجماعة المسيحيين، المدعوين على اسمه، مازالوا موجودين حتى هذا اليوم.

3 - جاء فى كتاب " سيرة يسوع " للحاخام يوحنا بن زكا تلميذ هلل المعلم اليهودى الشهير ما نصه أن الملك وحاخام اليهود حكموا على يسوع بالموت لأنه جدف بقوله عن نفسه أنه ابن الله .
4 - جاء فى كتاب " يسوع الناصرى " للحاخام يوسف كلورنر أن أناجيل المسيحيين سجلات صادقة وأن يسوع الناصرى عاش ومات طبقا لما جاء فيها.
واستطرد قائلا أن الذين ينكرون وجود المسيح التاريخى ينكرون حقيقة تاريخية ثابتة إذ أن ما وصل إلينا من تاريخ سقراط الذى لا يشك أحد منا فى وجوده لا تؤيده أدلة قوية مثل تلك التى تؤيد تاريخ المسيح.

ثانيا : شهادة المستندات الرومانية لصلب المسيح

1 - صورة الحكم الذى أصدره بيلاطس البنطى بصلب المسيح
اكتشف العلماء الفرنسيون فى سنة 1280 ميلادية فى خزانة خاصة بالمتعلقات الكنسية بدير رهبان الكارتوزيان بنابولى على لوح نحاس منقوش عليه " صورة الحكم بصلب المسيح " الذى أصدره بيلاطس البنطى والى اليهودية من قبل روما بين فيه الأسباب التى بنى عليها حكمه وأسماء الشهود الذين حضروا محاكمة المسيح.
وقد ذكر المؤرخون أنه عندما كان يحكم اليهود على أحد بالموت كان أحدهم يحمل لوحة مكتوب عليها الجرائم التى ارتكبها المحكوم عليه وصورة الحكم الذى صدر ضده ويسير أمامه ليقرأها العامة.

2 - تقرير بيلاطس البنطى عن صلب المسيح
الرسالة التى رفعها بيلاطس البنطى إلى طيباريوس قيصر عن صلب المسيح وقد عثر عليها العلماء الألمان فى روما وتم إيداعها مكتبة الفاتيكان وهذه الرسالة كانت معروفة لدى القدماء فقد أشار إليها الفيلسوف جوستينوس سنة 139 ميلادية والعلامة ترتليانوس سنة 199 ميلادية.

3 - كرنيليوس تاسيتوس
جاء فى كتاب " تاريخ الإمبراطورية الرومانية " الذى وضعه كرنيليوس تاسيتوس المؤرخ الرومانى الشهير ( 55 - 125 ميلادية ) وقاضى القضاة فى روما والذى وضعه فى ستة عشر مجلدا ما نصه " أن الناس الذين كان يعذبهم نيرون كانوا يدعون مسيحيين نسبة إلى شخص اسمه المسيح كان بيلاطس البنطى قد حكم عليه بالقتل فى عهد طيباريوس قيصر ".
وكان تاسيتوس بحكم علاقته بالحكومة الرومانية مطلعاً على تقارير حكام أقاليم الإمبراطورية وسجلات الدولة الرسمية, وقد وردت في مؤلفه " الحوليات " ثلاث إشارات عن المسيح والمسيحية أبرزها قوله :
" وبالتالي لكي يتخلص نيرون من تهمة حرق روما ألصقها ظلما بطبقة مكروهة معروفة باسم المسيحيين، ونكل بها أشد تنكيل. أما المسيح الذي اشتق المسيحيون منه اسمهم، فقد قتل فى سلطنة طيباريوس قيصر على يد أحد ولاتنا المدعو بيلاطس البنطي حاكم اليهودية ".

4 - لوسيان الساموساطي
جاء فى كتاب " موت بيرجرنيوت " للوسيان أشهر كتاب اليونان ( ولد سنة 100 ميلادية ) ما نصه :
إن المسيحيين كما نعلم يعبدون إلى هذا اليوم رجلاً ذا شخصية متميزة، وقد استحدث الطقوس الجديدة التي يمارسونها والتي كانت علة صلبه .. انظر كيف يعتقد هؤلاء المخدوعون أنهم خالدون مدى الدهر، وهو ما يفسر احتقارهم للموت وبذل الذات طواعية وهو أمر شائع بينهم، وهم أيضاً يتأثرون بمشرعهم الأصلي الذي قال لهم إنهم جميعاً إخوة من اللحظة التي يتحولون فيها وينكرون كل آلهة اليونان ويعبدون الحكيم المصلوب ويعيشون طبقاً لشرائعه.


5 – كلسـوس الفيلسوف الأبيقورى الوثنى
جاء فى كتاب " البحث الحقيقيى " لكلسوس الفيلسوف الأبيقورى الوثنى ( ولد سنة 140 ميلادية ) متهكما على المسيح وعمله الخلاصى بقوله ما نصه:
" أن أحد أتباعه أنكره والآخر خانه وأخيرا حكم عليه بالموت صلبا فأحتمله لأجل خير البشرية ".

6 – سيوتونيوس
هو أحد مؤرخى الرومان وواحد من رجال وكان مؤرخاً حولياً للقصر الملكي فى عهد الامبراطور هادريان ويقول في كتابه "حياة كلوديوس" لما كان اليهود يقومون بأعمال شغب مستمرة بتحريض من المسيح، طردهم كلوديوس من روما. ويشير لوقا إلى هذا الحدث في أعمال 18: 2 وهو ما وقع في عام 49 ميلادية.
وجاء فى حولياته ما نصه:
لقد فرض نيرون العقوبات على المسيحيين، وهم جماعة من الناس يتبعون بدعة شريرة جديدة.
وأيضا أن المسيحيين وجدوا في المدينة الملكية ( أى روما ) قبل عشرين عاماً من ذلك الوقت.
كما أشار فى كتاباته إلى معاناة المسيحيين وموتهم بسبب عقيدتهم في أن يسوع المسيح عاش ومات وقام من الأموات حقاً.

7 – ثالوس العالم الفلكى
ثالوس هو أحد أوائل الكتاب الوثنيين الذين ذكروا المسيح. ووضع مؤلفا نحو عام 52 للميلاد عن تاريخً منطقة شرق البحر المتوسط بدءاً من حرب تروجان إلى عصره، ولسوء الحظ فإن كتاباته غير متوفرة الآن إلا ما اقتبسه عنه الكتاب الآخرون. ومن أمثال هؤلاء يوليوس أفريكانوس، وهو كاتب مسيحي دون أعماله نحو عام 221 ميلادية.

يقول أفريكانوس ما موجزه :
" أن ثالوس رأى أن هذه الظلمة غير طبيعية ولم تحدث نتيجة كسوف الشمس لأن الكسوف الشمسي لا يمكن أن يحدث وقت اكتمال القمر، وكان ذلك الوقت هو وقت عيد الفصح عند اكتمال القمر عندما مات المسيح ".
وتبين هذه الإشارة أن رواية الإنجيل عن الظلمة التي غطت الأرض أثناء صلب المسيح كانت معروفة لغير المسيحيين، وحاولوا أن يوجدوا تفسيراً طبيعياً لها. ولم يكن لدى ثالوس أدنى شك في أن يسوع قد صلب وأن حدثاً غير عادي قد ظهر في الطبيعة ولابد له من تفسير. وما شغل تفكيره هو أن يجد تفسيراً له.

8 - فليجون العالم الفلكى
كتب فليجون وهو مؤرخ وثنى تاريخاً سماه " أخبار الأيام " لم يعد له وجود الآن إلا ما اقتبسه عنه الكتاب الآخرون, ومثل ثالوس فإن فليجون، يؤكد أن الظلمة خيمت على الأرض وقت صلب المسيح بقوله " وأثناء حكم طيباريوس قيصر حدث كسوف للشمس وقت اكتمال القمر ".
وقد علق فيلجون على ذلك بأنه لم يحدث مثله مطلقا وأن ديونسيوس زميله عندما شاهد هذا الظلام صرخ قائلا " إما أن إله الطبيعة يتألم الآن أو أن العالم أوشك على الدمار ".
كما أشار إلى الظلام المذكور الفيلسوف ترتليان فى القرن الثانى الميلادى.
ومعلوم أن كسوف الشمس لا يحدث إلا إذا كان القمر فى المحاق ويحدث تدريجيا ولا يستمر إلا لبضع دقائق. أما الظلمة التى حدثت عند صلب المسيح فكانت معجزية لأن القمر كان بدرا وحدث فجأة واستمرت ثلاث ساعات.

ثالثا : شهادة المستندات المسيحية لصلب المسيح
1 - جاء فى كتابات كوادراتس وهو من أشهر المدافعون عن الإيمان المسيحى وكان معاينا للرب فى الجسد ما يثبت أن ما جاء فى الأناجيل عن حياة السيد المسيح وأعماله كانت متواترة من شهود عيان كثيرين بقوله ما نصه :
" إن أعمال مخلصنا كانت على الدوام ماثلة أمامنا لأنها تمت أمامنا فأولئك الذين شفاهم الرب والذين أقيموا من الموت ظلوا عائشين مدة طويلة حتى أن بعضهـم ظل حيـا حتى يومنـا هـذا " ( أى حتى عهد هادريان 117 - 138 ميلادية ) .
2 - جاء فى رسائل أغناطيوس ( 50 - 115 ميلادية ) التى بعث بها إلى الأفراد والكنائس في أثناء رحلته من أنطاكية إلى روما حيث استشهد بقوله ما مضمونه أن المسيحية هي الإيمان بالمسيح ومحبته، والإيقان بالميلاد والآلام والصلب والقيامة وبأن المسيح ذاق الموت بالجسد.
3 - رسالة بوليكارب تلميذ الحواري يوحنا إلى أهل فيلبي ( 110 ميلادية ) تحدث فيها عن السيد المسيح بأنه " أحتمل الموت لأجل خطايانا، ولكن الله أقامه ناقضا أوجاع الموت .. وأن الله أقام ربنا يسوع من الأموات وأعطاه مجدا وعرشا ".
4 - دفاعيات جاستيان الشهيد ( 150 ميلادية ) وقد أورد فيها طائفة من الحقائق الإنجيلية المختصة بشخص المسيح وحياته الأرضية وصلبه وقيامته, وقد أشار جاستيان الشهيد فى دفاعه الأول إلى أن صلب المسيح يثبته تقرير بيلاطس.

رابعا : الأدلة المادية على صلب المسيح وقيامته
1 - الكفن المقدس
لا شك أن الكفن المقدس المحفوظ بتورينو بإيطاليا يقدم برهان لا يضحد على قيامة المسيح. لأن كل الذين كفنوا ظلوا فى أكفانهم. الكفن الوحيد الذى قام صاحبه حقا هو كفن الرب. ولو أن التلاميذ سرقوا جسد المسيح أو الشبيه ألم يكن من المنطقى أن ينقلوه بأكفانه.
والواقع أن الأبحاث العلمية على الكفن المقدس أثبتت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن الكفن خاص بشخص مصلوب ظهرت صورته ثلاثية الأبعاد على الكفن بطريقة إعجازية أثارت حيرة العلماء وأنتهوا إلى أنها نجمت عن تفجر الضوء فى لحظة قيامة الرب وخروجه من الكفن دون أن يحله, وبذلك قدم الكفن شهادة بموت السيد المسيح كما قدم شهادة بقيامته.
وقد أظهرت التحاليل والأشعة وجود آثار دماء من فصيلة غير معروفـة فى أماكن الجراحات فى الرسغين والقدمين والجنب كما بينت آثار الجلد وجراحات إكليل الشوك. فإثبتت التحاليل والأشعة صحة رواية الإنجيل عن جراحـات المسيح كما قوضت قصة الشبيه لأنه لو كان المصلوب شبيها بالمسيح لكانت دماءه من فصيلة بشرية معروفة. أما وحيث بينت الأبحاث أن دم المسيح لم يكن من فصيلة بشرية معروفة فإن هذا يثبت أن المصلوب هو المسيح لأنه وحده الذى ولد بدون زرع بشر لهذا كان دمه هو الدم الوحيد الذى بلا عيب ولا دنس إذ لم يؤخذ من زرع بشـر بل من الروح القدس.

2 - القبر الفارغ
المحقق أن اليهود لا ينكرون صلب المسيح ولكنهم ينكرون قيامته وذلك رغم القبر الفارغ الذى يشهد إلى اليوم بقيامة المسيح.
فالختوم التى ختم بها رؤساء اليهود قبر المسيح والحراسات الرومانية التى أقاموها حوله لم تستطع أن تحول وإعلان القيامة بل على العكس أثبتتها إذ لم يستطيعوا أن يقدموا للعالم جثة المسيح فزعموا أن تلاميذه جاءوا ليلا وسرقوه رغم الختوم والحراسات.
فإذا كان الذى صلب هو شبيه للمسيح فأين جثته ولماذا صار القبر فارغا. هل قام من الموت أم سرقت جثته. فإن كان الذى صلب ودفن وسرقت جثته ليس هو المسيح فنور من الذى يشرق من القبر سنويا فى ذكرى القيامة المجيدة.

3 - إنطلاق النور من قبر المسيح فى سبت النور من كل عام
يشهد بحقيقة القيامة المجيدة إنبعاث النور من قبر المسيح بأورشليم عند الإحتفال بهذه الذكرى فى سبت النور سنويا.

4 - إخراج الشياطين باسم الرب يسوع المسيح
يشهد بحقيقة الصلب أيضا قوة الصليب وتأثيره على المعترين بالشياطين والأرواح النجسة.

5 - ظهورات العذراء فى مختلف أنحاء العالم
ويشهد بصحة الإيمان المسيحى الظهورات المتكررة للعذراء مريم فوق قباب الكنائس الرسولية فى مختلف أنحاء العالم.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مارس 2011)

*رد: الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي*

*التاريخ العام لا يعرف إلا المسيح المصلوب


(1) التلمود اليهودي : ويُقرّ اليهود في تلمودهم بأنَّهم قتلوا المسيح وصلبوه فقد جاء في نسخته التي نُشرت في أمستردام عام 1943، ص 42 قوله " لقد صُلب يسوع قبل الفصح بيومٍ واحدٍ. وقبل تنفيذ الحكم فيه، ولمدة أربعين يومًا خرج منادٍ ينادي : إنَّ (يسوع) سيُقتل لأنَّه مارس السحر وأغري إسرائيل علي الارتداد، فعلي من يشاء الدفاع عنه لمصلحته والاستعطاف من أجله أنْ يتقدَّم. وإذ لم يتقدَّم (أحد) للدفاع من أجله في مساء (ليلة) الفصح. وهل يجرؤ أحد عن الدفاع عنه؟ ألم يكن مفسدًا ؟ وقد قيل في الأنبياء إنَّ شخصًا مثل هذا: " لا تَسْمَعْ لَهُ وَلا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ عَلَيْهِ وَلا تَرِقَّ لَهُ وَلا تَسْتُرْهُ ، بَلْ قَتْلاً تَقْتُلُهُ " (تث13/8-9)(13).
وقال يوحنا بن زكّا تلميذ هليل المعلم الشهير في كتابه سيرة يسوع الناصري " إنَّ الملك وحاخامات اليهود قد حكموا علي يسوع بالموت لأنَّه جدَّف حين إدّعي أنَّه ابن الله 000 وأنَّه الله". ثم قال بعد ذلك: " ولما كان المسيح في طريقه إلي الموت كان اليهود يصرخون أمامه: فلتهلك كل أعدائك يا رب " (عوض سمعان " قضية الغفران " ص 108 ونقولا يعقوب غبريال " مباحث المجتهدين " ط 6 ص 76). وقال الحاخام اليهودي جوزيف كلاونز الذي عاش في القرن التاسع عشر في كتابه يسوع الناصري بعد فحص الإشارات إلي يسوع في التلمود معترفًا دون محاباة قائلا:
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
(13) Josh McDowell & Bill Wilson. He Walked Among Us p. 64.
ــــــــــ
‏
" لم ينكر شيئاً في الأناجيل !! فقد جري تحريفها (في التلمود) فقط إلي مصدر لوم واستهزاء "(14).

(2) تقرير بيلاطس البنطي : وهذا التقرير ذكره القديس يوستينوس الشهيد عام 150م في أثناء دفاعه الأوَّل حيث أكَّد أنَّ صلب المسيح يُثْبِتَه تقرير بيلاطس، كما يُلَمِّح في نفس الدفاع إلي طائفة من العجائب وأعمال الشفاء، ثم يقول : " إنَّه حقًا قد صنع هذه ويمُكنك التأكُّد منها من تقرير بيلاطس " وأشار ترتليان أيضًا إلي نفس هذا التقرير(15).

(3) التاريخ الروماني : ويشهد التاريخ الروماني لصحَّة الحادثة بحسب ما يذكر كورنيليوس تاسيتوس (55-125م) ، وهو مؤلّف رومانيّ عاصر ستّة أباطرة ولُقِّب بمؤرِّخ روما العظيم. وقال عنه ف. ف بروس F.F.Bruce أنَّه، تاسيتوس، كان، بحكم علاقته بالحكومة الرومانيّة، مُطلعًا علي تقارير حكَّام أقاليم الإمبراطوريّة وسجّلات الدولة الرسميّة. وقد أشار إلي المسيح في كتابيه " الحوليَّات والتواريخ " ثلاث مرَّات أهمَّها قوله في الحوليَّات الجزء الثالث " لكي يتخلص نيرون من التهمة ( أي حرق روما ) ألصق هذه الجريمة بطبقة مكروهة معروفة باسم المسيحيّين، ونكَّل بها أشدَّ تنكيل. فالمسيح الذي إشتَقَّ المسيحيّون منه اسمهم، كان قد تعرَّض لأقصي عقاب في عهد طيباريوس علي يد أحد ولاتنا المدعو بيلاطس البنطي. وقد راجت خرافة من أشدّ الخرافات إيذاء، وإنْ كانت قد شُكمت لفترة قصيرة، ولكنّها عادت فشاعت ليس فقط في اليهوديّة المصدر الأوَّل لكل شرّ، بل انتشرت أيضًا في روما التي أصبحت بؤرة لكل الأشياء الخبيثة والمخزية التي شرعت ترد إليها من جميع أقطار العالم "(16).
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
(14) W.T. Bib. Is The Bible The Word of God? p. 65.
(15) The Verdict of History, p. 100 & He Walked Among Us p. 53, 54.
(16) Tacitus, Annals, 15, 44 & The Verdict of History, p. 100 & He Walked Among Us p. 53, 54.
ــــــــــ
‏
واضح أنَّ الخرافة أو الإشاعة التي ألمح إليها هي قيامة المسيح من الأموات.

(4) التاريخ اليوناني : وكذلك أيضًا شهادة التاريخ اليونانيّ حيث يقول لوسيان اليونانيّ: والذي كان أحد مؤرِّخُو اليونان البارزين في مطلع القرن الثاني الميلادي. وقد علَّق في مقال نقديّ ساخر علي المسيحيّين والمسيح. وإذ كان ينتمي إلي المذهب الأبيقوري فقد عجز عن استيعاب طبيعة الإيمان المسيحيّ واستعداد المسيحيّين للاستشهاد في سبيل عقيدتهم، وحَسَبَهم شعبًا مخدوعًا يتعلَّق بأوهام عالم ما بعد الموت بدلاً من التمتّع بمباهج العالم الحاضر وملذّاته وأبرز ما قاله " إنَّ المسيحيّين، كما تعلم، ما زالوا إلي هذا اليوم يعبدون رجلاً - وهو شخصية متميّزة، إسْتَنّ لهم طقوسهم الجديدة وصُلب من أجلها 000 ومنذ اللحظة التي اهتدوا فيها (إلى المسيحيّة) وأنكروا آلهة اليونان وعبدوا الحكيم المصلوب، استقرّ في عرفهم أنَّهم أخوة"(17).

(5) الرواقي مارا السوري (73 – 160) : كتب في رسالة له لابنه سيرابيون، كتبها من السجن، عن يسوع باعتباره ملك حكيم كسقراط وفيثاغورس قائلاً " أية فائدة جناها اليهود من قتل ملكهم الحكيم لم يمت هذا الملك الحكيم إلي الأبد لأنَّه عاش من خلال تعاليمه التي علَّم بها "، ولكن الله إنتقم له " بتدميرهم وتشتيتهم في كل مكان "(18).

مع ملاحظة أنَّ هؤلاء، باستثناء اليهود وبيلاطس، قد كتبوا من منطلق معرفتهم عقيدة المسيحيّين في صلب المسيح عن طريق المسيحيّين أنفسهم، أي أنَّه كان هناك إجماع عند المسيحيّين، سواء في سوريا وما حولها واليونان وبقيّة الإمبراطوريّة الرومانيّة، علي صلب المسيح وهذا ما عرفه هؤلاء المؤرِّخون منهم. أمَّا تقرير بيلاطس فهو يَكْتُبُ كشاهد عيان وكذلك اليهود .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
(17) Ibid,
(18) He Walked Among Us p. 54.


*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مارس 2011)

*رد: الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي*

*دلالات تاريخية على صلب المسيح
يعتبر صلب المسيح من أهم ركائز المسيحية. وهناك الكثير من الاثباتات والوثائق التاريخية التي تؤكد حتمية صلب المسيح، هذه الوثائق تنقسم الى اربع فئات منها:

1- الوثائق الوثنية: أهمية هذه الوثائق ان مؤلفيها وثنيون يضمرون العداء للمسيحية ويسخرون منها ولاسيما في الايام الاولى من نشوئها، معظم هذه الوثائق تعود الى القرن الاول والثاني للميلاد، ومن أبرز كتابها:

كورنيتيوس تاسيتوس (55-125م): كاتب روماني عرف بالدقة العلمية والنزاهة الفكرية، وعاصر ستة أباطرة ومن أشهر مؤلفاته “الحوليات والتواريخ”. وردت في مؤلفاته ثلاث اشارات عن المسيح والمسيحية ابرزها ما جاء في حولياته: “وبالتالي لكي يتخلص نيرون من التهمة (حرق روما) ألصق هذه الجريمة بطبقة مكروهة معروفة باسم المسيحيين، ونكل بها أشد تنكيل، فالمسيح الذي اشتق المسيحيون منه اسمهم كان قد تعرض لاقصى عقاب في عهد طيباريوس على يد أحد ولاتنا المدعو بيلاطس البنطي.

ثثلوس (توفي 52م): من مؤرخي الرومان القدامى، وقد ضاع مؤلفه ولم يبق منه سوى شذرات في مؤلفات الآخرين وقد اقتبس فيها يوليوس الافريقي في سياق حديثه عن صلب المسيح والظلام الذي خيّم على الارض عندما استودع روحه بين يدي الآب السماوي.
وقد بنى يوليوس رفضه على اساس ان الكسوف الكامل لا يمكن ان يحدث في اثناء اكتمال القمر، لاسيما ان المسيح صلب في فصل الاحتفال بالفصح، وفيه القمر يكون بدراً مكتملاً. ولم يكن ثثلوس وحده هو من اثار هذا الظلام بل كثير من القدامى منهم الإمام الحافظ الذهبي ابن كثير المؤرخ الاسلامي في القرن الرابع عشر في كتابه “البداية والنهاية” (الجزء الاول ص182).
لوسيان اليوناني (القرن الثاني): كان يسخر من المسيحيين، ومن جملة ما قاله في مقالاته: “ان المسيحيين… ما زالوا الى هذا اليوم يعبدون رجلاً – وهو شخصية متميّزة استن لهم طقوسهم الجديدة وصلب من اجلها”.
سيتونيوس (120م): هو من جملة الذين ذكروا في مؤلفاتهم عن المسيح المصلوب بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، اذ اشار الى الاسباب التي أدت الى اضطهاد المسيحيين ومن بينها ايمانهم بصلب المسيح وموته وقيامته.
كاسيوس الفيلسوف: من الدّ أعداء المسيح. أيّد في كتابه “البحث الحقيقي” قضية صلب المسيح، وان سخر منها.
مارابار سيرابيون: قال في رسالة كتبها لابنه في السجن يعود تاريخها الى القرن الاول: “وأية فائدة جناها اليهود من قتل ملكهم الحكيم، لم يمت هذا الملك الحكيم الى الابد لأنه عاش من خلال تعاليمه التي علّم بها”. ولا شك ان المقصود بالملك الحكيم هو المسيح.

2- الوثائق اليهودية: يوسيفوس (37-97م): ذكر في كتابه “التواريخ” فقرة جاء فيها: “وفي ذلك الوقت كان هناك رجل حكيم يدعى يسوع… غير ان بيلاطس حكم عليه بالموت صلباً”.
التلمود: نقرأ في النسخة التلمودية التي نشرت في هولندا عام 1943 وفي صفحة 42 ما يلي: “لقد صلب يسوع قبل الفصح بيوم واحد…”.
هناك مخطوطة (toledoth jesu) يهودية معادية للمسيحية لا تشير فقط الى المسيح بل ايضاً تشير الى قصة خيالية عما حدث لجسده بعد موته وهي ان تلاميذ المسيح حاولوا ان يسرقوا جسده. هذه المخطوطة، على ما فيها من عداء للمسيحية، هي اكبر شاهد على صلب المسيح وقيامته لانها شهادة من عدو موتور.

3- الوثائق الغنوصية (المعرفة): تأثرت الغنوصية بالنظرة الاسلامية في مفهومها لصلب المسيح. غير أن تعليم الشبه في الغنوصية كان يرمي الى غرض يختلف عما كان يرمي اليه الدين الاسلامي. فالغنوصية أو بعض فرقها على الاقل، رأت أن المسيح وهو إله متجسّد، لا يمكن أن يتعرّض للصلب لأن جسده يغاير أجساد البشر. لهذا يتعذر أن يكون المصلوب هو جسد المسيح. أما الاسلام فلا ينكر عملية الصلب، ولكنه ينكر أن المصلوب كان المسيح، ليس على أساس طبيعة جسده إنما على أساس أن المسيح لم يُصلب إطلاقاً بل رُفع الى السماء بقدرة الله قبل أن يتمكن أعداؤه من القبض عليه، وأوقع الله شبهه على آخر فحلّ محله.
الغنوصية توفر لنا أدلة على صحة رواية الانجيل عن صلب المسيح وقيامته، ولاسيما ما ورد في المؤلفات الغنوصية الاولى كمثل إنجيل الحق (135-160م) وإنجيل يوحنا الأبوكريفي (120-130) وإنجيل توما (140-200م) ومع أن هذه الاناجيل غير موحى بها من الله، فإنها كلها تتحدث عن الكلمة، وأن المسيح هو إله وإنسان. ونجد هذه الفقرة في إنجيل الحق:
“كان يسوع صبوراً في تحمله للآلام… لأنه علم أن موته هو حياة للآخرين… سمّر على خشبة، وأعلن مرسوم الله على الصليب، هو جرّ نفسه الى الموت بواسطة الحياة… سربلته الابدية. وإذ جرّد نفسه من الخرق البالية فإنه اكتسى بما لا يبلى مما لا يستطع أحد أن يجرده منه”.
ونطالع ايضاً في كتاب غنوصي The Secret Teaching of Christ وهو مؤلف من القرن الثاني ما ترجمته:
“فأجاب الرب وقال: الحق أقول لكم كل من لا يؤمن بصليبي فلن يخلص، لأن ملكوت الله من نصيب الذين يؤمنون بصليبي”.

4- الوثائق المسيحية: الوثائق المسيحية دينية كانت أم أدبية أم تاريخية، هي سجل دقيق تعكس عمق ايمان آباء الكنيسة الاولى بكل ما تسلموه من الانجيليين من التقليد، أو عن طريق الكلمة المكتوبة. كذلك هي إثباتات قاطعة على صحة ما ورد في الاناجيل من أحداث وعقائد ولاسيما ما يختص بموت المسيح وقيامته. وكما أن هذين الحدثين يشغلان حيزاً كبيراً من العهد الجديد فإنهما ايضاً كانا المحور الاساسي في مؤلفات آباء الكنيسة الاولى.
وبالطبع فإن هذه الوثائق أو المخطوطات تنص على النبوات المتعلقة بموت المسيح وقيامته كما هو الحال في الكتاب المقدس الذي بين أيدينا. وأكثر من ذلك، إذا رجعنا الى مؤلفات آباء الكنيسة منذ العصر الاول الميلادي وجمعنا مقتبساتهم من العهد الجديد لوجدنا أنه يمكن إعادة كتابة العهد الجديد بكامل نصه باستثناء سبع عشرة آية فقط. وهذه النصوص لا تختلف عما لدينا من نصوص العهد الجديد الحالي، ومن جملتها ما جاء عن لاهوت المسيح وموته وقيامته.

أما مؤلفات آباء الكنيسة فهي:
-1 رسالتان من تأليف اكليمندس أسقف روما.
-2 رسائل أغناطيوس كان قد بعث بها الى الافراد والكنائس في أثناء رحلته من انطاكية الى روما حيث استشهد.
-3 رسالة بوليكاربوس تلميذ الانجيلي يوحنا الى أهل فيلبي.
-4 الديداكي أو تعليم الرسل، وهو كتاب يدور حول أمور عملية متعلقة بالقيم المسيحية ونظام الكنيسة.
-5 رسالة عامة منسوبة الى برنابا وفيها يهاجم بعنف ناموسية الديانة اليهودية، ويبين أن المسيح هو تتمة شريعة العهد القديم.
-6 دفاعيات جاستنيانوس، وقد أورد فيها جملة من الحقائق الانجيلية، ولاسيما ما يختص بشخص المسيح وحياته الارضية وصلبه وقيامته. هذا فضلاً عن مؤلفات أخرى وصلتنا مقتطفات منها كدفاع كواداراتوس الذي اقتبس منه يوسيبس الفقرة التالية:
“إن منجزات مخلصنا كانت دائماً أمام ناظريك لأنها كانت معجزات حقيقية، فالذين برئوا، والذين أقيموا من الاموات لم يشهدهم الناس عندما برئوا وأقيموا فقط بل كانوا دائماً موجودين (معهم). لقد عاشوا زمناً طويلاً. ليس فقط في أثناء حياة المسيح الارضية بل حتى بعد صعوده. إن بعضاً منهم بقوا على قيد الحياة الى وقتنا الحاضر.
-7 وكذلك مخطوطة راعي هرمس وقد دعيت بهذا الاسم نسبة الى أبرز شخصيات الكتاب. أما فحوى المؤلف فينطوي على مجموعة من الامثال والاوامر المختصة بالعقيدة.
يوفر لنا تاريخ الكنيسة ايضاً بيّنات أخرى مهمة على ايمان مسيحيي القرون الاولى الوثيق بصلب المسيح وموته وقيامته، فقد تم العثور في سراديب روما واقبيتها على رسوم شعار الصليب ونقوشه، وهي أماكن كان يجتمع فيها المسيحيون سراً خوفاً من جواسيس الحكومة الرومانية الوثنية. كذلك عمد المسيحيون الى نقش شعار الصليب على أضرحة موتاهم تمييزاً لها عن أضرحة الوثنيين. فلو لم يكن هؤلاء المسيحيون على ثقة أكيدة من صلب المسيح لما أخذوا الصليب شعاراً لهم، ولاسيما أن الصليب كان رمز عار عند اليهود والرومان على حد سواء. أما الآن بعد صلب يسوع المسيح عليه أصبح رمز فخر وايمان. ولو لم يكن الصليب حقيقة متأصلة في ايمان هؤلاء المسيحيين لما تحملوا من أجله كل اضطهاد واستشهدوا في سبيله.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مارس 2011)

*رد: الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي*

*وجود دليل تاريخى على حدوث ظلمة على الأرض أثناء صلب السيد المسيح كما ذكر الإنجيل يؤكد حادث الصلب 

سجل الإنجيل حدوث ظلام على الأرض أثناء صلب السيد المسيح : “و كان نحو الساعة السادسة فكانت ظلمة على الارض كلها الى الساعة التاسعة، و أظلمت الشمس و انشق حجاب الهيكل من وسطه، و نادى يسوع بصوت عظيم و قال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي و لما قال هذا اسلم الروح” (لو 23 : 44 – 45) .. و لكن هل هناك أى دليل بخلاف الإنجيل يثبت حدوث هذه الظلمة على الأرض ؟ – نعم هناك أكثر من دليل:الدليل الأول هو1 :

حوالى سنة 52 م ، كتب المؤرخ ( ثالوس ) تاريخ أمم شرق البحر المتوسط من حرب طروادة حتى هذا التاريخ، هذا المجلد الذى دون فيه التاريخ قد فُقد ، و لكن هناك أجزاء من عمله ظلت باقية إلى اليوم فى صورة أقتباسات و ضعها العديد من المؤرخين فى أعمالهم، منهم المؤرخ ( يوليوس أفريكانوس ) أحد المؤرخين الذى عاش سنة 221 م … ، أثناء كلامه عن صلب السيد المسيح و الظلام الذى غطى الأرض وجد مصدراً في كتابات ثالوس الذي تعامل مع هذا الحدث الكوني الفريد ، يذكر فيها ” غطى الظلام العالم بأكمله، و الصخور تشققت بفعل زلزال، و العديد من الأماكن فى اليهودية (Judea) ومناطق أخرى طرحوا و أندثروا بفعل الزلزال” قد ذكُر هذا فى كتاب ثالوس رقم ثلاثة فى سلسلة مجلداته التاريخية .

الدليل الثانى هو2 :

يحدثنا التاريخ فى سيرة ديوناسيوس الآريوباغى القاضى ، أنه حين حدث كسوف فى الشمس وقت صلب السيد المسيح كان ديوناسيوس يدرس فى جامعة عين شمس (أحدى الجامعات اليونانية القديمة فى مصر) علوم الفلك و الهندسة و القانون و الطب … إلخ. و هذا هو منهج من يتولى سلطان القاضى و هو أن يكون ملماً بجميع العلوم ، و حين حدث كسوف الشمس حدث تساؤل .. فكانت الإجابة أن هناك إحتمالاً من ثلاث إحتمالات :
1- أن يكون العالم أوشك على النهاية و هذا الكسوف من أحدى الدلالات .
2- أن تكون كل قواعد علم الفلك خاطئة من أساسها .
3- أن يكون إله الكون متألماً.
و ظلت هذه الواقعة فى ذاكرة ديوناسويس إلى أن بشره القديس بولس فى أريوس بأغوس، متأكذاً بأن لإحتمال الثالث هو الأوقع و الأصح و هو أن يكون إله الكون كان متألماً .. لان حادث الكسوف الذى حدث للشمس الذى أستمر ثلاثة ساعات ليس بأمراً عادياً بل هو فوق مقدور البشر و فوق القواعد و التحاليل العلمية .


كورنيليوس تاسيوس (55ب.م.) مؤرخ روماني ملحد، ويعتبر من أعظم مؤرخي روما القديمة . سجل قصة صليب المسيح بالتفصيل في مجلداته التي وصل عددها الى الثمانية عشر مجلداًجوزيفس (37 – 97 ب.م. ) مؤرخ يهودي كتب عن تاريخ شعبه في عشرين مجلداً . حيث سجل قصة حياة المسيح وتعاليمه ، ومعجزاته ، وقصة صلبه بالتفصيل ، بأمر من بيلاطس البنطي . ثم أشار ايضاً الى ظهور المسيح لتلاميذه حياً في اليوم الثالث

لوسيان الإغريقي مؤرخ بارز كتب عن صلب المسيح وعن المسيحيين الذين كانوا قد قبلوا الموت لأجل ايمانهم بالمسيح .

بيلاطس البنطي الحاكم الروماني الذي أرسل الى طباريوس قيصر ، تقريراً كاملاً عن صلب المسيح ذلك التقرير الذي استخدمه تورتيليانوس ، كاحدى الوثائق في دفاعه الشهير عن المسيحيين

اكتشف العلماء الفرنسيون في إيطاليا عام 1280 بمدينة نابولي أيام زحف فيليب الرابع ملك فرنسا صورة الحكم بصلب السيد المسيح، مدوَّن فيها الأسباب التي أدَّت إلى هذا الحكم وأسماء الشهود الذين حضروا المحاكمة

عثر العلماء الألمان في روما على رسالة مرفوعة من بيلاطس البنطي إلى طيباريوس قيصر يحكي له فيها عن صلب السيد المسيح وملابسات الحادث. وقد حُفظت هذه الرسالة في الفاتيكان، وكانت معروفة عند القدماء، وأشار إليها الفيلسوف يوستينوس عام 139م و العلامة ترتليان عام 199م

وجود صور ونقوش توضح الصلب في القرنين الأول والثاني(كتاب الاكتشافات الحديثة وصدق وقائع العهد الجديد تأليف السير وليم رمزي) فلو لم يكن الصليب قد حدث فعلاً ، إلاما تشير هذه النقوش؟!!

جميع الكنائس الأثرية في القرون الأولى بها أماكن للمعمودية وصور العشاء الرباني، ومعلق فيها الصليب. فان لم يكن الصليب قد حدث، ولو أن يسوع الذي يؤمن به المسيحيون لم يُصلب فعلاً، فلماذا اتَّخذ المسيحيون الصليب شعاراً لهم، وما معنى وجود كل هذا في الكنائس الأولى؟!
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مارس 2011)

*رد: الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي*

*شهادات تؤكد صلب المسيح

ان حقيقة صلب المسيح هي قضية جدلية رئيسية بين المسيحي والمسلم وحيث ان الصليب يُعتَبر من صلب العقيدة الأساسية للكنيسة ككل . فاني ادعو القارئ الكريم للنظر بشكل شامل للشهادات التالية

1-شهادة التاريخ
*كورنيليوس تاسيوس (55ب.م.) مؤرخ روماني ملحد، ويعتبر من أعظم مؤرخي روما القديمة . سجل قصة صليب المسيح بالتفصيل في مجلداته التي وصل عددها الى الثمانية عشر مجلداً .
* جوزيفس (37 - 97 ب.م. ) مؤرخ يهودي كتب عن تاريخ شعبه في عشرين مجلداً . حيث سجل قصة حياة المسيح وتعاليمه ، ومعجزاته ، وقصة صلبه بالتفصيل ، بأمر من بيلاطس البنطي . ثم أشار ايضاً الى ظهور المسيح لتلاميذه حياً في اليوم الثالث .
*لوسيان الإغريقي مؤرخ بارز كتب عن صلب المسيح وعن المسيحيين الذين كانوا قد قبلوا الموت لأجل ايمانهم بالمسيح .
*بيلاطس البنطي الحاكم الروماني الذي أرسل الى طباريوس قيصر ، تقريراً كاملاً عن صلب المسيح ذلك التقرير الذي استخدمه تورتيليانوس ، كاحدى الوثائق في دفاعه الشهير عن المسيحيين .

2 - شهادة التلمود
*التلمود هو كتاب مقدس لليهود . وقد جاء في نسخة طبعت في أمستردام عام 1943 صفحة 42 ، بأن : "يسوع الذي يدعى المسيح كان قد صلب مساء يوم الفصح ."

3- شهادة نبوءات العهد القديم
يوجد أكثر من 47 نبوءة تتحدت عن صلب المسيح على الصليب ، والتي قد تحققت حرفياً في نفس اليوم الذي صلب فيه المسيح . ومن أهم هذه النبوءات هي نبوءة اشعياء النبي المذكورة في سفره الإصحاح الثالث والخمسون . وفيما يلي بعض النبوءات التي تحققت في ذلك اليوم عينه .
النبوءة و اتمام هذه النبوءة
تسليم المسيح لليهود بثلاثين من الفضة.زكريا 11 :12متى 26 :
15عطشه على الصليب . ------- مزمور 22 : 15يوحنا 19 :38
تركه التلاميذ وهربوا --------- زكريا 13 : 7متى 16 :31 - 56
ثقبوا يديه ورجليه . --------- مزمور 22 :16 لوقا 33 : 23
ألقوا القرعة على ثيابه. ------- مزمور 22 : 18 يوحنا 19 : 23 -24
معارفه يقفون بعيداً عنه . ------ مزمور 31 :11 مرقس 14 :48-50
إعطاؤه الخل ليشرب . ------- مزمور 69 : 21 متى 27 :34
طعنه في جنبه . ------------ زكريا 12 : 10 يوحنا 19 : 34-37
شفاعته من أجل صالبيه . ------ اشعياء 53 :12 مرقس 15 : 28
حمل خطايا كثيرين . -------- اشعياء 53 : 12 عبرانيين 9 :28
عظم من عظامه لا يكسر. مز 2 :34 وخروج 12 :46 يوحنا 19 :33-36


4-شهادة المسيح نفسه
يحتل موت المسيح على الصليب المكانة الأولى في حياته على الأرض . لهذا السبب نرى بأن كاتبي الأناجيل الأربعة قد أعطوا اهتماماً كبيراً لهذه القضية ، فالمسيح قبل صلبه تحدث مع تلاميذه في عدة مناسبات عن موته نيابة عن البشر على الصليب وقيامته من بين الأموات . فمرة سأله اليهود أن يريهم آية . فقال لهم : " انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه . فقال اليهود في ست واربعين سنة بُنيَ الهيكل أفأنت في ثلاثة أيام تقيمه . وأما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده . فلما قام من الأموات تذكر تلاميذه أنه قال هذا فآمنوا بالكتاب والكلام الذي قاله يسوع . " (يوحنا 2 : 18-22) ومرة أخرى قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه : "ها نحن صاعدون الى أورشليم وابن الإنسان يُسلَّم الى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت . ويُسلمونه الى الأمم لكي يهزأوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه . وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم" (متى 20 :18-19)

5- شهادة الأناجيل
من الواضح بأن النصف الأخير من انجيل يوحنا يتكلم عن صلب المسيح . والنصف الأول يتكلم عن الثلاثة سنين ونصف الأخيرة من حياته على الأرض . فهذا يعني أن صلب المسيح هو السبب الأساسي والرئيسي الذي جاء المسيح من أجله. وهكذا ايضاً الثلث الأخير من كل من انجيل متى ومرقس ولوقا .

6- شهادة يوحنا المعمدان
كانت رسالة يوحنا هي انه عندما رأى المسيح ماشياً أشار بأصبعه اليه قائلاً: "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم."
فقبل يوحنا المعمدان كان اليهود يذبحون الكثير من الحملان للتكفير عن الخطايا أما الآن فحمل الله فيه الكفاية للتكفير عن الخطايا .
قبلاً كانت الحملان تنتخب من قبل الناس ولكن الآن يوجد حمل واحد أرسل من قبل الله . "هوذا حمل الله"
لقد كان قبلاً عدداً كبيراً من الحملان يُضحى بها للتكفير او لستر الخطايا والآثام أما الآن فحمل الله يرفع جميع الخطايا
قبل ذلك التاريخ كان الكثير من الحملان تذبح لأجل شعب اسرائيل فقط ، أما الآن فيوجد حمل الله الوحيد للتكفير عن العالم كله "هوذا حمل الله الذي يَرفَعْ خطية العالم" (يوحنا 1 :29)
في سفر التكوين الإصحاح الرابع نقرأ عن هابيل الذي قدم من أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها …قرباناً للرب . فهنا نجد خروف واحد لشخص واحد . وفي سفر الخروج الإصحاح الثاني عشر نقرأ عن حمل واحد للعائلة كلها ، وفي سفر اللاويين نقرأ عن حمل واحد لكل الشعب اليهودي ، ولكن الآن المسيح "حمل الله" للعالم بأسره .


7- شهادة موسى
في سفر التثنية 18 :15 تكلم موسى عن المسيح وهذه النبوة قد تمَّت في (اعمال الرسل 22 : 3) .

8- شهادة قانون الإيمان النيقاوي
في عام 325 ب.م. اجتمع من كافة انحاء العالم عدد من الأساقفة المسيحيين في مدينة نيقية . ووضعوا بصورة مختصرة قانون الإيمان المسيحي . كان الغرض من هذا القانون تلخيص العقيدة المسيحية وحماية الكنيسة الفتية من الهرطقات التي ظهرت في الكنيسة في ذلك الوقت . وقد اشار قانون الإيمان النيقاوي بصورة واضحة وصريحة الى صلب المسيح بالقول "وبرب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور …الذي به كان كل شيء . الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر ومن أجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء وتجسد بقوة الروح القدس من مريم العذراء وتأنس . وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي وتألم ومات وقُبر وقام في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب وصعد الى السماء …وايضاً سيأتي بمجد عظيم ليدين الأحياء والأموات …"

9- شهادة استخدام الصليب كرمز واشارة للمسيحيين
لقد كان الصليب رمزا للكنيسة منذ نشوئها ، فكنت ترى الصليب مرفوعاً على مناراتها وموضوعاً على تيجان ملوكها ومنقوشاً على مقابر تابعيها ليذكرهم بمحبة الله العظيمة لخلاص البشرية . ومن العجب ان ترى علامة الصليب محفورة بكثرة على جدران دهاليز المقابر (الكاتاكومب) الموجودة تحت الأرض في روما منذ القرن الأول الميلادي.

10- شهادة كلمات المسيح
لا يوجد شخص في الوجود سوى الرب يسوع المسيح الذي يمكنه ان ينطق بتلك الكلمات السبع التي تفوه بها وهو يعاني الآلام الشديدة على الصليب . فمن يستطيع ان ينطق ويقول "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا فعلون" إلا المسيح يسوع ؟

11- شهادة يوسف الرامي
عندما طلب يوسف الرامي جسد يسوع من بيلاطس البنطي وأعطي له (مرقس 15 :42-46) كان يوسف الرامي يعرف ان الجسد الذي انزله من على الصليب هو جسد المسيح وليس غيره .

12 - شهادة يهوذا الإسخريوطي
ان النظرية التي تقول بأن يهوذا أخذ مكان المسيح اذ وضع الله شبه المسيح على يهوذا فصلب يهوذا عوضاً عن المسيح لا يمكن ان تكون صحيحة للأسباب التالية :
*لأننا بذلك ننسب الى الله صفة الخداع والتضليل . وحاشا لله ان يخدع البشر .
*ان النبوة التي تنبأ بها زكريا عن إعطاء الثلاثين من الفضة لمن يسلّم المسيح لا يمكن ان تتحقق (زكريا 11 :12 ومتى 26 :15)
*ان النبوة التي تتحدث عن أخذ الثلاثين من الفضة التي طرحها يهوذا في الهيكل لشراء حقل الفخاري لا يمكن ان تتم ( زكريا 11 :13 ومتى 22 :7)
*من البديهي انه لو كان الشخص الذي صلب غير المسيح ان يقاوم ويعترض ويقول لعسكر الرومان اني لست المسيح .

13- شهادة اليهود
سأل اليهود بيلاطس بأن يختم الحجر على القبر ليس خوفاً من أن يخرج من القبر ، ولكن خوفاً من أن يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقوه الجسد ومن ثم يقولوا انه قام من الأموات .

14- شهادة عشاء الفصح
عندما صنع الرب يسوع الفصح مع تلاميذه أخذ الكأس وقال "هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي . اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكري . فانكم كلما أكلتم من هذا الخبز وشربتم من هذه الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب الى ان يجيء" (1كو 11:25-26) ولقد كان المسيحيون عبر التاريخ يجتمعون مع اختلاف طوائفهم في اول كل اسبوع وفي كل انحاء المعمورة ليحتفلوا بعشاء الرب كذكرى لعمل محبة الله العظيمة . بأن يسوع المسيح قد سفك دمه للتكفير عن خطايا العالم أجمع .

15- شهادة تعليم الرسل
لقد كان تعليم الرسل مبنياً على ايمانهم العظيم بموت المسيح على الصليب وقيامته . فلقد عاش تلاميذه وماتوا كلهم شهداء . من أجل ايمانهم الراسخ في عمل المسيح الكفاري على الصليب . فبطرس في موعظته في يوم الخمسين قال لليهود "أيها الرجال الإسرائليون اسمعوا هذه الأقوال . يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما أنتم تعلمون . هذا أخذتموه مسلماً بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق وبأيدي أثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه" (اعمال 2 :22-23) وبولس الرسول يكتب في رسالته الى كنيسة رومية عن حقيقة تبريرهم بموت المسيح الكفاري فيقول: "متبررين مجاناً بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بامهال الله" (رومية 3 :24) "لأن االمسيح اذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعيّن لأجل الفجار . فانه بالجهد يموت أحد لأجل بار ربما لأجل صالح يجسر أحد ايضاً أن يموت . ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة قد مات المسيح لأجلنا" (رومية 5 :6-8) "لأنك ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت." (رومية 10 :9-10) لأن فصحنا ايضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا" (5 :7) " فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المُخلَّصين فهي قوة الله" (1كو 1: 18) "لأني لم أعزم أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع وإياه مصلوباً (1كو 2 :2)"

16 - شهادة معمودية المؤمنين
عندما يعتمد المؤمن يشهد بمعموديته عن موته وقيامته مع المسيح "أم تجهلون ان كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته .فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن في جدة الحياة" (رومية 6 :3-6)

17- شهادة الذبائح التي كانت تُقدَمْ في العهد القديم
كانت الضحايا في العهد القديم تُذبح كوسيلة للتكفير عن الخطايا … "لأن الدم يُكفّر عن النفس" (لاويين 17 :11) وكلنا نعلم بأن المسيحيين والمسلمين واليهود يؤمنون بالفداء او الضحيَّة . فالمسلمون يحتفلون بعيد الأضحى واليهود بعيد الفصح بتقديم ذبائح دموية للتكفير عن خطاياهم والمسيحيون يؤمنون بموت المسيح "حمل الله" الذي هو الذبح العظيم والضحيَّة الكبرى والنهائية للتكفير عن خطايا العالم فموت المسيح وذبيحته الكفارية هي التي اعطت معنى لكل الضحايا ولكل الأعياد السابقة وما تلك الضحايا إلا رمزاً مثالياً للتضحية الحقيقية التي قدمها المسيح على الصليب وإلا فالضحايا تبقى بلا معنى على الإطلاق.

18- شهادة موت التلاميذ
يعلن لنا التاريخ بأن جميع التلاميذ ما عدا يوحنا الرسول قد استشهدوا بسبب ايمانهم بموت المسيح وقيامته . فهل من المعقول ان يموت جميع التلاميذ شهداء من أجل خرافة ؟
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مارس 2011)

*رد: الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي*

*من هم شهود الصلب؟

سؤال: قال احد الكتاب: جاء فى إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح (14: 27) قال المسيح: "أن كلكم تشكون فى هذه الليلة".. ثم ذكر ما جاء فى مرقس الإصحاح (14: 50) "فتركه الجميع وهربوا ". ويضيف قائلاًً.. لقد خذله الحواريون؛ فمن كان شهود الصلب؟.

التعليق: لقد أعلن الوحى الإلهى أن "تقوم كل كلمه على فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة" (مت 18: 16) وأيضاً (2كو 13: 1). وفى إثباتنا لحقيقة أن المصلوب هو رب المجد يسوع المسيح نقدم شهود حوادث الصلب من ساعة القبض عليه وحتى قيامته من الأموات.

أ- شهود العيان أثناء القبض على السيد المسيح: 

كان التلاميذ مع السيد المسيح فى البستان عندما جاء الجنود للقبض عليه (مت26: 45-50) وقدم السيد المسيح نفسه للجنود طالباً منهم أن يدعوا تلاميذه يذهبون (يو18: 8-9). ونرى فى المشهد القديس بطرس الرسول يستل سيفه ويقطع أذن عبد رئيس الكهنة (يو18: 10).

فالتلاميذ الذين سجلوا لنا فيما بعد فى الأناجيل والرسائل كانوا شهود عيان لعملية القبض على المسيح. فكيف نشكك فى شهادة شهود العيان ونصدق أقولاً تقال بغير دليل؟ ونجد فى المشهد أيضاً يهوذا، التلميذ الخائن، يقود شرذمة من الجنود للقبض على المسيح، ولست أدرى كيف تحول المرشد والدليل إلى شخص مقبوض عليه. إنه لشئ مستحيل أن يخطئ الجنود فيقبضوا على يهوذا السائر معهم بدلاً من السيد المسيح.

ب- شهود العيان أثناء المحاكمة: 

التلاميذ: بعد القبض على السيد المسيح اقتادوه إلى دار رئيس الكهنة، وقد ذهب إلى هناك تلميذ كان محبوباً ومقرباً لدى المسيح، وهو يوحنا وكان معروفاً عند رئيس الكهنة (يو 18: 15). وأيضاً القديس بطرس، وقد تبعه من بعيد. فوجودهما يؤكد أن هذا الشخص هو المسيح.

وقد قال القديس يوحنا "الذى رأيناه بعيوننا، الذى شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا" (1يو1: 1) وقد نظر السيد المسيح إلى القديس بطرس بعد أن أنكره نظرة عتاب، فخرج إلى خارج وبكى بكاء مراً (مت 26: 75). فلو أن المقبوض عليه كان شخصاً غير السيد المسيح، ما الذى يدفع بطرس إلى البكاء؟ وهل عندما التقت العيون، لم يكن فى إمكان بطرس أن يتعرف على هذا الشخص لو لم يكن هو المسيح، ولاسيما أن يهوذا شخص معروف لديه؟

وهل لم يكن لدى يوحنا التلميذ المحبوب والذى كان قريباً جداً منه قدرة على تمييز شخصه.

2- رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والشيوخ: 

كان السيد المسيح فى الهيكل عديداً من المرات محاوراً ومعلماً وموبخاً. وهذا يؤكد أنه كان شخصية معروفة لدى الكثيرين منهم، وحيث أن السيد المسيح قد حوكم لفترة طويلة أمامهم، فلو أن هذا الشخص لم يكن السيد المسيح لأمكنهم اكتشاف ذلك بسهولة.

3- الشهود الذين شهدوا عليه زوراً: 

عند محاكمة السيد المسيح "تقدم شاهدا زور وقالا: هذا قال إنى أقدر أن أنقض هيكل الله وفى ثلاثة أيام أبنيه" (مت 26: 60-61).

ومما لا شك فيه أن هذين الشاهدين قد سمعا يسوع فى الهيكل عندما تفوه بهذا القول ولكنهما شوها هذا القول وقدماه بما يخدم الإتهام المطلوب. ورغم هذا فهما قد عرفا المسيح وسمعاه، فإذا لم يكن هو الماثل أمامهما لكانا قد عرفاه.

4- شهود عيان لأحداث ما قبل الصلب 

بعد المحاكمة الدينية أمام حنان وقيافا والسنهدريم، ثم المحاكمة المدنية أمام بيلاطس، صدر الحكم بصلب المسيح. وهناك عدة أمور قد حدثت منها نستطيع أن نعرف شخص المصلوب: 



طبقاً لقانون الجزاء الرومانى كان المصلوب يحمل آلة عذابه وموته، ويطاف به وهو حامل صليبه فى شوارع المدينة ليكون عبرة للآخرين. وقد أخذوا المسيح ومضوا به "فخرج وهو حامل صليبه إلى الموضع الذى يقاله له موضع الجمجمة... حيث صلبوه.. وكتب بيلاطس عنوانا ووضعه على الصليب وكان مكتوباً: يسوع الناصرى ملك اليهود. فقرأ هذا العنوان كثيرون من اليهود، لأن المكان الذى صلب فيه يسوع كان قريباً من المدينة. وكان مكتوباً بالعبرانية واليونانية واللاتينية" (يو 19: 17-20).

- من هنا نرى أن المسيح، وهو حامل صليبه إلى خارج المدينة (عب 13: 12)، رآه الكثيرون ومن المؤكد أن بعضهم قد عرفه وتعرف عليه. ثم أن المكان الذى صلب فيه كان قريباً من المدينة. فهل عميت عيون الجميع فلم يعرفوا هل هذا يسوع المسيح أم يهوذا الإسخريوطى؟ 

النسوة الباكيات على المصلوب: 

"وتبعه جمهور كثير من الشعب والنساء اللواتى كن يلطمن أيضاً وينحن عليه، فإلتفت يسوع وقال: يا بنات أورشليم لا تبكين على بل ابكين على أنفسكن وعلى أولادكن.. لأنه إن كانوا بالعود الرطب يفعلون هذا فماذا يكون باليابس" (لو 23: 27،28،30).

لقد تبع يسوع - وهو حامل صليبه - جمهور كثير من الشعب والنساء، فهل فى كل هذا الجمهور لم يوجد شخص يستطيع أن يعرف هل هذا هو المسيح أم شخص آخر غيره؟ 

- وعندما تحدث إلى النسوة، هل لم يستطع الجمهور أن يميز صوته الذى قد سمع كثيراً من خلال عظاته وتعاليمه، وأعتقد أن يسوع كان له صوت مميز بدليل أن مريم المجدلية لم تتعرف عليه عند قيامته، ولكن عندما خاطبها يا مريم، عرفته من صوته (يو 20: 16) 

ما قاله الشخص المصلوب هنا هو نبوة عن خراب أورشليم بعد أربعين سنة. وكما كان الرومان آلة بيد اليهود لموت المسيح (العود الرطب)، سيكون الرومان أنفسهم أيضاً آلة بيد الله للانتقام وإحراق العود اليابس (اليهود).



5- شهود الصلب: 

كان عند الصليب أحباء المسيح وأعداؤه، وهم شهود عيان لما حدث: 

1- تلاميذه وأحباؤه: 

" كانت واقفات عند صليب يسوع أمه وأخت أمه مريم زوجة كلوبا ومريم المجدلية، فلما رأى يسوع أمه والتلميذ الذى كان يحبه واقفاً، قال لأمه: يا امرأة هوذا ابنك ثم قال للتلميذ: هوذا أمك. ومن تلك الساعة أخذها التلميذ إلى خاصته" (يو 19: 25-27).

فإذا جاز الخطأ والإشتباه على الغرباء، فهل يجوز على الأقارب والأحباء؟ هل يجوز الخطأ على العذراء مريم، فلا تتعرف على ابنها. اعتقد أن هذا مستحيل. ويوحنا، وقد كلمه المصلوب وسلمه أمه، يسجل لنا كشاهد عيان لموت المسيح على الصليب، هذا القول "والذى عاين شهد وشهادته حق وهو يعلم أنه يقول الحق لتؤمنوا أنتم" (يو 19: 35).

2- الكهنة والكتبة والمارة والمجدفون: 

" كان المجتازون يجدفون عليه وهم يهزون رؤوسهم قائلين: يا ناقض الهيكل وبانيه فى ثلاثة أيام خلص نفسك. إن كنت ابن الله فإنزل عن الصليب. وكذلك رؤساء الكهنة أيضاً وهم يستهزئون مع الكتبة والشيوخ قالوا: خلص آخرين وأما نفسه فما يقدر أن يخلصها. إن كان هو ملك إسرائيل فلينزل الآن عن الصليب فنؤمن به" (مت 27: 39-42) وأيضاً (مر 15: 29-31، لو 23: 35-37).

فهل لم يتصادف أن يكون بين هؤلاء شخص واحد يستطيع أن يتعرف على المصلوب إذا لم يكن هو المسيح؟ 

3- قائد المئة والذين معه من الجنود: 

هل لم يكن أحد منهم عارفاً السيد بالمسيح؟ أن قائد المئة عندما رأى ما رافق الصلب من أحداث ارتبطت بشخص المسيح قال: "حقاً كان هذا ابن الله" (مت 27: 54). ثم أن رفض المصلوب أن يشرب المخدر يؤكد أنه هو المسيح. "ولما أتوا إلى موضع يقال له الجلجثة، وهو يسمى موضع الجمجمة، أعطوه خلاً ممزوجاً بمرارة ليشرب. ولما ذاقه لم يرد أن يشرب" (مت 27: 33-34).

" كانت العادة عند اليهود،كما كانت عند سائر الشعوب القديمة، أن يعطى المحكوم عليه بالموت شراباً مخدراً، يلطف من ألمه، ذلك هو الشراب الذى ذكره متى، أن المسيح ذاق ولم يرد أن يشرب، لأنه أخذ على نفسه أن يشرب الكأس التى أرادها له الآب لتكون للفداء ".

6- شهود العيان لعملية الدفن: 

بعد موت المسيح تقدم يوسف الرامى وطلب جسد المسيح لتكفيه ودفنه (مر15: 42-43). وكانت الشريعة الرومانية تبيح أن تعطى أجساد المحكوم عليهم لمن يطلبها ليقوم بدفنها. وأخذ يوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس جسد يسوع ولفاه فى أكفان مع أطياب وحنوط وتم دفن الجسد فى قبر يوسف الرامى (مت 27: 57-61، مر 15: 42-47، لو 23: 50-56، يو 19: 38-42).

فهل هذان أيضاً عميت عيونهما فلم يفرقا بين المسيح ويهوذا؟ أم أنهما اشتركا فى الخدعة وقاما بتكفين جسد يهوذا على أنه هو المسيح؟ أن الصفات التى ذكرت عنهما فى الكتاب تجعلهما بمنأى عن هذه الشبهات. فيوسف الرامى، تلميذ ليسوع (مت 27: 57) وهو مشير شريف (مر 15: 43) وكان رجلاً صالحاً باراً (لو 23: 50)، أما نيقوديوس فهو فريسى رئيس لليهود ومعلم إسرائيل (يو3: 1،10).

7- شهود العيان لظهورات المسيح بعد القيامة من الموت: 

لو كان المصلوب هو يهوذا أو أى شخص آخر، لم يكن هناك قيامة من الموت إلا يوم البعث والحساب. ولكن لأن المصلوب هو السيد المسيح الذى سبق وأعلن لتلاميذه مرات أنه سوف يصلب وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم (متت 16: 21، 17: 9، 20: 17-19، يو2: 18-20)، فقد قام من الموت (مت 28: 6-7، مر 16: 6، لو 24: 7، يو 20: 9). وقد شهد لحقيقة قيامته كثيرون؛ فقيامة المصلوب من الموت وظهوره لشهود عيان كثيرين يعرفونه تمام المعرفة يؤكد أن المصلوب هو السيد المسيح.



أقوال المصلوب: 

من خلال الأناجيل الأربعة نجد أن المصلوب قد تفوه بسبعة أقوال وهو على الصليب. وبالنظر إلى هذه الكلمات نجدها تعلن أن المصلوب هو السيد المسيح، ولا يمكن أن يكون شخصاً آخر غيره.

الكلمة الأولى: 

وفيها يقول "يا أبتاه أغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لو 23: 34). لقد التمس العذر لصالبيه رغم آلامه الجسدية.

فهل لو كان المصلوب أى شخص آخر غير السيد المسيح يستطيع أن يفعل مثل هذا؟ إنها طبيعة السيد المسيح هى التى أملت عليه هذا القول وجعلته ينسى آلامه الرهيبة ويتشفع من أجلهم؛ وهو بذلك قدم مثالاً عملياً لتنفيذ وصاياه... فقد قال من قبل "أحبوا أعداءكم، باركوا لاعينكم وأحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم" (مت5: 44).

فالسيد المسيح هنا ينفذ بنفسه ما سبق أن أوصى به.وهذا يؤكد أن المصلوب هو المسيح.

الكلمة الثانية: 

عندما قال اللص اليمين للسيد المسيح "اذكرنى يا رب متى جئت فى ملكوتك. فقال له يسوع: الحق أقول لك أنك اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس" (لو 23: 42-43) إنه بهذا القول يعلن ثقته فى النهاية. وهو هنا يعده بأنه سوف يدخل معه الفردوس فى نفس اليوم، وكلمة الفردوس هنا تشير إلى مقر المباركين فى العالم الآتى (2كو1: 3، رؤ2: 7). وقول المصلوب للص بأنه سيكون معه فى الفردوس. يعنى غفران خطاياه. وهنا يمارس المسيح سلطانه الإلهى فى مغفرة الخطايا.

فلو كان المصلوب هو يهوذا أو أى شخص آخر: 

فمن أين جاءه اليقين فى دخول الفردوس؟ وهو خائن قد باع سيده.

كيف له أن يعد شخصاً آخر بدخول الفردوس؟ وهو لا يملك هذا لنفسه.

من أين له سلطان مغفرة الخطايا حتى يتمكن اللص من دخول الفردوس. هذا يؤكد لنا أن المصلوب هو السيد المسيح، لأنه واثق من النهاية، واستجاب لطلب اللص عندما عرف حقيقته ودعاه "يا رب"، وفى الحال غفر خطاياه ووعده بأنه سيكون معه فى الفردوس فى نفس اليوم.

الكلمة الثالثة: 

عندما أوشك السيد المسيح أن يفارق الحياة وهو على الصليب، أدار بصره فرأى أمه العذراء مريم وبدأ يفكر فى الأيام الحزينة التى تنتظرها، ورأى بجوارها يوحنا تلميذه الذى يحبه فنظر إلى أمه، مشيراً إلى يوحنا وقال: "هوذا ابنك"، ثم نظر إلى يوحنا تلميذه مشيراً إلى أمه وقال: "هوذا أمك" (يو 19: 26-27).

وهاتان العبارتان تؤكدان أن المصلوب هو السيد المسيح.

لأنه من المؤكد أن العذراء مريم، لو كان المصلوب شخصاً آخر غير السيد المسيح، لعرفت ذلك من شكله ومن صوته، حيث أنها كانت على مسافة قريبة جداً حتى تسمع هذا الكلام، وإذا أخطأ كل الناس فى معرفة السيد المسيح، فلا يمكن أن تخطئ العذراء فى معرفة إبنها. وإلا فقل على كل عواطف الأمومة السلام.

لو كان المصلوب هو أى شخص آخر غير السيد المسيح، لأمكن ليوحنا تلميذه المحبوب اكتشاف ذلك.

إذا كان المصلوب هو يهوذا، فما الداعى لأن يستودع العذراء مريم لدى يوحنا ويقول لها هوذا ابنك وهو يعلم أن المسيح ابنها مازال حياً.

فالكلمة الثالثة تؤكد صحة دعوانا أن المصلوب هو السيد المسيح 

قبل أن تبدأ عملية الصلب، اخترقت جماعة من النسوة اللاتى ينتمين لهيئة الإسعاف والرحمة، وهن يحملن إريقاً من رحيق مخدر وبضع كؤوس. لقد كانت هذه هى إحدى عمليات الرحمة، التى يسمح بها الرومان لأولئك الذين على وشك الموت.. واتجهت جماعة النسوة إلى الأسير الأوسط، يسوع، وصببن الخمر له فى الكأس، ونظر السيد بتقدير إلى عواطف أولئك النبيلات، وإلى دموعهن السائلة، وإلى عمل الرحمة الذى يتقدمن به، ولكنه هز رأسه ولم يشأ أن يذوق شيئاًً. لقد فضل أن يتجرع كأس الآلم حتى الثمالة، دون أن يخفف ذرة من أثرها المرير". فالمصلوب لم يشرب لأنه المسيح، ولو كان يهوذا أو آخر لشرب وطلب المزيد ليشرب ليخفف من آلامه.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مارس 2011)

*رد: الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي*

*صلب المسيح حقيقة مؤكدة مسيحياً وتاريخياً ووثائقياً


إنَّ حقيقة صلب المسيح كحادثة تاريخيّة بمغزاها التاريخيّ والعقيديّ واللاهوتيّ تشكل ثلث الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة وبقيّة أسفار العهد الجديد، بل وتكرّرت كلمة صليب عن المسيح ومرادفاتها؛ الصليب وصلب ويصلب وصلبوا وصلبوه ومصلوب والمصلوب أكثر من ثمانين مرّة، وكانت عقيدة صلب المسيح وفدائه للبشريّة هي محور وجوهر وقلب الإنجيل المُبَشَّر به للعالم كله. 

كما شهد لها، إلي جانب التاريخ المسيحيّ، التاريخ اليهوديّ والرومانيّ واليونانيّ والسوريّ، ولدينا الوثائق التاريخيّة التي سجّلت ذلك.

 يتكلّم أصحاب نظريّة الشبه ونُقّاد الكتاب المقدّس بصفة عامة عن الكتاب المقدّس وعقائده وكأنَّها خرجت من زاوية مغمورة في مكان مغمور وفي زمن شبه مجهول!!!!! ويتجاهلون حقيقة أنَّ أحداث الإنجيل تمَّت وسط عشرات الآلاف بل وملايين البشر، وأنَّ الجماهير الغفيرة كانت تحيط بالمسيح دائمًا " حَتَّى كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ يَدُوسُ بَعْضاً" (لو12/1)، كما يقول القديس لوقا، كما أنَّ أحداث صلب المسيح لم تتمَّ سرًا ولا في زاوية، بل تمَّت في أورشليم وفي عيد الفصح اليهودي الذي كان يحضره، بحسب تقدير المؤرّخ والكاهن اليهوديّ يوسيفوس، حوالي 2 مليون ونصف يهودي من جميع بلاد الإمبراطوريّة الرومانيّة. ومن ثمَّ كان الناس، سواء في فلسطين أو سوريا، منذ الأيام الأولي لكرازة الرسل يعرفون هذه الأحداث جيدًا. لذا فعندما وقف القديس بولس الرسول يُحاكم أمام الملك هيرودس أغريباس قال له " لأَنَّهُ مِنْ جِهَةِ هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَالِمٌ الْمَلِكُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُهُ جِهَاراً إِذْ أَنَا لَسْتُ أُصَدِّقُ أَنْ يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ لأَنَّ هَذَا لَمْ يُفْعَلْ فِي زَاوِيَةٍ. " (أع26/26).



1 - صلب المسيح وقيامته هما قلب الإيمان المسيحي وجوهر رسالة المسيحية: 

 يقول الكتاب المقدس في أوَّل قانون إيمان مكتوب في الكنيسة صدر يوم الخمسين لقيامة السيد المسيح ودونَّه القدّيس بولس الرسول بالروح القدس في رسالته الأولي إلي كورنثوس والتي يُجمع العلماء والنقّاد علي أنَّها كُتبتْ حوالي سنة 55م أي بعد خمسة وعشرين سنة من القيامة والتي تشهد علي إيمان الكنيسة في فجرها الباكر حيث تسلّم القدّيس بولس نفسه هذا الإيمان في السنة الثالثة للقيامة " وَأُعَرِّفُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِالإِنْجِيلِ الَّذِي بَشَّرْتُكُمْ بِهِ وَقَبِلْتُمُوهُ وَتَقُومُونَ فِيهِ وَبِهِ أَيْضاً تَخْلُصُونَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَذْكُرُونَ أَيُّ كَلاَمٍ بَشَّرْتُكُمْ بِهِ. إِلاَّ إِذَا كُنْتُمْ قَدْ آمَنْتُمْ عَبَثاً! فَإِنَّنِي سَلَّمْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ فِي الأَوَّلِ مَا قَبِلْتُهُ أَنَا أَيْضاً: أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَاتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ وَأَنَّهُ دُفِنَ وَأَنَّهُ قَامَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ وَأَنَّهُ ظَهَرَ لِصَفَا ثُمَّ للإثْنَيْ عَشَرَ. وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ظَهَرَ دَفْعَةً وَاحِدَةً لأَكْثَرَ مِنْ خَمْسِمِئَةِ أَخٍ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بَاقٍ إِلَى الآنَ. وَلَكِنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ قَدْ رَقَدُوا. وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ظَهَرَ لِيَعْقُوبَ ثُمَّ لِلرُّسُلِ أَجْمَعِينَ. وَآخِرَ الْكُلِّ كَأَنَّهُ لِلسِّقْطِ ظَهَرَ لِي أَنَا. " (1كو15/1-8). 

 فالصلب والقيامة هما أساس الإيمان المسيحيّ وجوهر رسالة المسيحيّة ودعوتها لأنّها قامت علي هذا الأساس. وقد سجَّل لنا العهد الجديد في كلِّ أسفارِه وكذلك التقليد وكتابات آباء الكنيسة في القرون الثلاثة الأولي وقوانين الآباء الرسل أحداث وتفاصيل الصلب والقيامة ومغزاها بالنسبة للإيمان المسيحي، بل وكانت أوَّل عظة بعد حلول الروح القدس هي عن الصلب والقيامة، بل وكان أوَّل ما كُتِبَ في الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة، بإجماع العلماء، هي أحداث الصلب والقيامة، ويتلخّص هذا الإيمان فيما جاء في قانون مجمع نيقية المُنعقد سنة 325م " وصُلِبَ عَنَّا عَلَي عَهْدِ بيلاطس البنطي، وتألَّم وقُبِرَ، وقَامَ من الأموات في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب، وصعد إلي السموات ".



2 - موقف التلاميذ والرسل قبل القيامة وبعدها: 

 قدَّم مُعظم التلاميذ والرسل حياتهم ثمنًا لدعوتهم في المسكونة كلّها بأنَّ المسيح صُلِبَ ومات وقام من الموت وصعد إلي السماء، وذهبوا إلي السماء شهودًا وشهداء، ولكن هؤلاء التلاميذ والرسل لم يكونوا قبل القيامة بهذا الحماس وهذه القوَّة، كما لم يكونوا علي حافة الإيمان وينتظرون من يُحَرِّكهم حتي يقوموا بدعوتهم وإنما العكس تمامًا، فقد كانوا مُتَشَكِّكين ويائسين وخائفين وفاقدي الأمل وضعفاء وقد تركوا السيّد عند القبض عليه " كُلُّهُمْ وَهَرَبُوا. " (مت26/56). ولم يدخل معه المحكمة إلاَّ يوحنا لأنَّه " كَانَ ذَلِكَ التِّلْمِيذُ مَعْرُوفاً عِنْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ" (يو18/15)، أمَّا بطرس فقد تبعه عن بُعد وأنكره عندما إنكشف أمره. وعند صلبه وموته ودفنه لم يظهر أحد منهم علانية سوي يوحنَّا والنساء (يو18/25)، وكانوا في حزن شديدٍ وغمٍ واكتئابٍ وقد فقدوا الرجاء في قيامته برغم أنَّه كرَّر أمامهم، ولهم خاصَّةً، مرَّات عديدة أنَّه سيقوم من الموت في اليوم الثالث وأغلقوا علي أنفسهم الأبواب خوفًا من اليهود لئلا يفعلوا بهم نفس ما فعلوه بسيِّدهم وتشتَّت البعض وعاد البعض إلي قراهم وتحقَّق فيهم ما سبق وأنبأهم به السيِّد " اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ سَتَبْكُونَ وَتَنُوحُونَ وَالْعَالَمُ يَفْرَحُ. أَنْتُمْ سَتَحْزَنُونَ وَلَكِنَّ حُزْنَكُمْ يَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى فَرَحٍ. اَلْمَرْأَةُ وَهِيَ تَلِدُ تَحْزَنُ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهَا قَدْ جَاءَتْ وَلَكِنْ مَتَى وَلَدَتِ الطِّفْلَ لاَ تَعُودُ تَذْكُرُ الشِّدَّةَ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرَحِ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُلِدَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي الْعَالَمِ. فَأَنْتُمْ كَذَلِكَ عِنْدَكُمُ الآنَ حُزْنٌ. وَلَكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضاً فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ. " (يو16/20-22)، كما وعدهم.

 وكان السيد أيضًا قد سبق ووعدهم أنَّه بعد قيامته سيظهر لهم وحدهم " بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ 000 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَرَوْنَنِي. إِنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ فَأَنْتُمْ سَتَحْيَوْنَ. " (يو14/19).

 وبعد أنْ قام السيِّد وظهر لهم وحدهم حسب وعده الصادق لهم وتوالى ظهوره لهم مرات عديدة تحوَّلوا إلي النقيض تمامًا، فتحوَّل حزنهم إلي فرح، ونسوا بعد القيامة الشدَّة التي عاشوها قبلها وامتلأوا بالفرح الذي لم يُنْزَع منهم إلي الأبد. وبعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم، حسب وعد معلمهم لهم (1)، يوم الخمسين عندما حلَّ الروح القدس عليهم وتحوَّلوا إلي شجعان أقوياء ووقفوا أمام العالم كلَّه وليس في أيديهم سوي الإنجيل وانتصروا علي هذا العالم بقواته الروحيّة الشريرة والماديّة، فقد حوَّل مجد القيامة وقوتها هؤلاء الحزاني الضعفاء إلي أعظم منتصرين وقادهم السيد " مَوْكِبِ نُصْرَتِهِ" (2كو 2/14)، وشحنهم الروح القدس بطاقة روحيّة وكان معهم في كل مكان وزمان كما زوَّدهم السيِّد بالآيات والمعجزات التي برهنت علي صحَّة إيمانهم.



3 - مواجهة الرسل للعالم بحقيقة الصلب والقيامة: 

 وقف القدّيس بطرس الرسول مع التلاميذ والرسل جميعًا، بعد أنْ حلَّ عليهم الروح القدس في يوم الخمسين ونادوا في قلب أورشليم، التي صُلِبَ فيها المسيح منذ سبعة أسابيع فقط، أمام الآلاف الغفيرة من اليهود وقال: " أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْيَهُودُ وَالسَّاكِنُونَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ أَجْمَعُونَ000 اسْمَعُوا هَذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ: يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ رَجُلٌ قَدْ تَبَرْهَنَ لَكُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ بِقُوَّاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ وَآيَاتٍ صَنَعَهَا اللهُ بِيَدِهِ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ كَمَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تَعْلَمُونَ. هَذَا أَخَذْتُمُوهُ مُسَلَّماً بِمَشُورَةِ اللهِ الْمَحْتُومَةِ وَعِلْمِهِ السَّابِقِ وَبِأَيْدِي أَثَمَةٍ صَلَبْتُمُوهُ وَقَتَلْتُمُوهُ. اَلَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ نَاقِضاً أَوْجَاعَ الْمَوْتِ إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُمْكِناً أَنْ يُمْسَكَ مِنْهُ. لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ يَقُولُ فِيهِ000 لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ تَدَعَ قُدُّوسَكَ يَرَى فَسَاداً.000 فَإِذْ كَانَ نَبِيّاً وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ اللهَ حَلَفَ لَهُ بِقَسَمٍ أَنَّهُ مِنْ ثَمَرَةِ صُلْبِهِ يُقِيمُ الْمَسِيحَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ لِيَجْلِسَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ سَبَقَ فَرَأَى وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْ قِيَامَةِ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ تُتْرَكْ نَفْسُهُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ رَأَى جَسَدُهُ فَسَاداً. فَيَسُوعُ هَذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ. " (أع 2/14-32).



وفي نفس الأسبوع صعد القدّيسان بطرس ويوحنا إلي الهيكل عند صلاة الساعة التاسعة (الثالثة ظهراً) وشفيا الأعرج من بطن أمه فإندهش الناس لذلك فقال لهم القديس بطرس: "إِلَهَ آبَائِنَا مَجَّدَ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي أَسْلَمْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَأَنْكَرْتُمُوهُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِ بِيلاَطُسَ وَهُوَ حَاكِمٌ بِإِطْلاَقِهِ. وَلَكِنْ أَنْتُمْ أَنْكَرْتُمُ الْقُدُّوسَ الْبَارَّ وَطَلَبْتُمْ أَنْ يُوهَبَ لَكُمْ رَجُلٌ قَاتِلٌ. وَرَئِيسُ الْحَيَاةِ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ." (أع 3/13-15).

 ولما قُبض عليهما وحوكما أمام رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والشيوخ " حِينَئِذٍ امْتَلأَ بُطْرُسُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «يَا رُؤَسَاءَ الشَّعْبِ وَشُيُوخَ إِسْرَائِيلَ 000 لْيَكُنْ مَعْلُوماً عِنْدَ جَمِيعِكُمْ وَجَمِيعِ شَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ النَّاصِرِيِّ الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ بِذَاكَ وَقَفَ هَذَا أَمَامَكُمْ صَحِيحاً. " (أع 4/8 و 10).

 وبعد سجن بطرس الرسول وإخراج الملاك له من السحن وقف الرسل ثانية أمام رؤساء الكهنة وقالوا لهم " قَدْ مَلأْتُمْ أُورُشَلِيمَ بِتَعْلِيمِكُمْ وَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَجْلِبُوا عَلَيْنَا دَمَ هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ" فقال لهم الرسل " لَهُ آبَائِنَا أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ مُعَلِّقِينَ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ. هَذَا رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ بِيَمِينِهِ 000 وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ لَهُ بِهَذِهِ الْأُمُورِ وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ أَيْضاً " (أع 5/28 و 30-32).

 وكذلك وقف القديس إستفانوس وهو يُحاكم أمام السنهدرين وقال لهم " أَيُّ الأَنْبِيَاءِ لَمْ يَضْطَهِدْهُ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَقَدْ قَتَلُوا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُوا فَأَنْبَأُوا بِمَجِيءِ الْبَارِّ الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ صِرْتُمْ مُسَلِّمِيهِ وَقَاتِلِيهِ " (أع 7/52).

 وكانت نتيجة هذه العظات وغيرها هي انضمام آلاف اليهود بما فيهم كهنه ورؤساء كهنة وغيرهم من رجال الدين إلي المسيحيّة، ثم حدوث اضطهاد عظيم علي الكنيسة في أورشليم وتشتَّت المؤمنون، عدا الرسل، إلي خارجها. وفي كل الحالات لم يجرؤ اليهود علي مواجهة الرسل بأي شئ يمكن أنْ يُناقض إيمانهم سوي القتل والاضطهاد، الذي صار بركة للكنيسة. كما أنَّ إيمان الآلاف منهم بالمسيح بحقيقة قيامته نتيجة لكرازة الرسل والآيات التي أجراها الله علي أيديهم (أع 5/12)، لهو أكبر دليل علي صحَّة كلّ حرف تكلّموا به.

 وعندما بشَّر القدِّيس بطرس الرسول أوَّل جماعة من الأمم في قيصريّة بفلسطين وعلي رأسهم القائد الروماني كرنيليوس، قال لهم " أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ الأَمْرَ الَّذِي صَارَ فِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ مُبْتَدِئاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ بَعْدَ الْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَرَزَ بِهَا يُوحَنَّا. 000 الَّذِي أَيْضاً قَتَلُوهُ مُعَلِّقِينَ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ. هَذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ وَأَعْطَى أَنْ يَصِيرَ ظَاهِراً لَيْسَ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ بَلْ لِشُهُودٍ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَانْتَخَبَهُمْ. لَنَا نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ أَكَلْنَا وَشَرِبْنَا مَعَهُ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. " (أع10/37-41).

 فقد بشَّر الرسل أناس من اليهود والأمم يعرفون كل ما جري وحدث للرب يسوع المسيح من صلب وموت ودفن، أمَّا القيامة وظهوراتها فقد خصَّ الله بها الشهود الذين سبق فإختارهم والذين سبق فوعدهم " بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَرَوْنَنِي. " (يو14/19). وكان علي هؤلاء الشهود أنْ يشهدوا بما سمعوا ورأوا للعالم أجمع " وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ" (أع1/8). وفي مواقفهم لم يجرؤ أحد أنْ يُناقض أو يكذِّب حرف مما قالوه لأنَّه كان معلومًا عند الجميع.

 وبعد تحوُّل القدِّيس بولس إلي المسيحيّة وقف في مجمع اليهود في أنطاكية بيسيديّة وقال لهم " أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ بَنِي جِنْسِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ بَيْنَكُمْ يَتَّقُونَ اللهَ إِلَيْكُمْ أُرْسِلَتْ كَلِمَةُ هَذَا الْخَلاَصِ. لأَنَّ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَرُؤَسَاءَهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا هَذَا. وَأَقْوَالُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّتِي تُقْرَأُ كُلَّ سَبْتٍ تَمَّمُوهَا إِذْ حَكَمُوا عَلَيْهِ. وَمَعْ أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَجِدُوا عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً لِلْمَوْتِ طَلَبُوا مِنْ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ. وَلَمَّا تَمَّمُوا كُلَّ مَا كُتِبَ عَنْهُ أَنْزَلُوهُ عَنِ الْخَشَبَةِ وَوَضَعُوهُ فِي قَبْرٍ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. وَظَهَرَ أَيَّاماً كَثِيرَةً لِلَّذِينَ صَعِدُوا مَعَهُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ شُهُودُهُ عِنْدَ الشَّعْبِ. " (أع 13/26-31).



 وقال للملك هيرودس أغريباس ومجمع الحاضرين معه " أَنَا لاَ أَقُولُ شَيْئاً غَيْرَ مَا تَكَلَّمَ الأَنْبِيَاءُ وَمُوسَى أَنَّهُ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَكُونَ: إِنْ يُؤَلَّمِ الْمَسِيحُ يَكُنْ هُوَ أَوَّلَ قِيَامَةِ الأَمْوَاتِ " (أع26/22-23).

 وهكذا واجه تلاميذ المسيح ورسله اليهود بحقيقة قيامه المسيح الذي صلبوه، كما واجهوهم باللوم لصلبهم له برغم أنَّ ذلك تمَّ بإرادة الله ومشورته الأزليّة وعلمه السابق، كما واجهوا العالم الوثني وقدموا له المسيح المصلوب برغم عثره الصليب بالنسبة له " نَحْنُ نَكْرِزُ بِالْمَسِيحِ مَصْلُوباً: لِلْيَهُودِ عَثْرَةً وَلِلْيُونَانِيِّينَ جَهَالَةً" (1كو1/23)، وواجهوا الجميع بالقيامة، قيامة الرب من الأموات، ولم يكن للعالم دليل ضدَّهم فاليهود يعترفون بأنَّهم صلبوا المسيح واليونانيون والرومان ينظرون إليه باعتباره الذي صلبه اليهود، أمَّا القيامة فلم يستطع العالم إنكار حقيقتها خاصَّة وأنَّ الذين نادوا بها أيَّدَهم الله بالبراهين والآيات والعجائب والمعجزات التي أثبتت صحَّة دعواهم وكرازاتهم ولم يكن أمام العالم سوي قبول هذه الحقائق والإيمان بالمسيحيّة أو اضطهاد رسل المسيح حتي الدمّ.



4 – التلاميذ شهود إثبات الصلب وخلفاؤهم والسند المتصل لهم: 

 تسلَّم التلاميذ ورسله الرسالة من الرب يسوع المسيح، وكان لهؤلاء التلاميذ والرسل خلفاء وتلاميذ أسمتهم الكنيسة بالآباء الرسوليِّين، ومن هؤلاء من كان تلميذًا للقدِّيس بطرس مثل أغناطيوس أسقف إنطاكية، وبوليكاربوس أسقف سميرنا بآسيا الصغرى والذي كان تلميذًا للقديس يوحنّا الرسول تلميذ المسيح، وإكليمندس الروماني تلميذ القدِّيس بولس وغيرهم. هؤلاء استلموا منهم الإنجيل الشفوي قبل أنْ يُكْتَب، مع بقيَّة المؤمنين، ثمَّ الإنجيل المكتوب، ثمَّ سلَّموه بدورهم لخلفائهم هم أيضًا، مع بقيَّة الجماعة والكنيسة المسيحيّة.

 كانت هناك دائمًا سلسلة متواصلة من الشهود. فمثلاً كان القدِّيس يوحنا تلميذًا للمسيح وكان من ضمن تلاميذ يوحنّا القدِّيس بوليكاربوس ومن تلاميذ القديس بوليكاربوس القدِّيس إريناؤس أسقف ليون بفرنسا، وبالتالي ما يقوله الواحد هو ما نقله عن الآخر، فقد نقل بوليكاربوس عن يوحنّا ونقل إريناؤس عن بوليكاربوس وبالتي ما كتبه إريناؤس هو شهادة القدِّيس يوحنا المنقولة عبر بوليكاربوس، وهكذا. وهؤلاء سلَّموه بدورهم لمن بعدهم حتي جاءت المجامع الكنسيّة سواء المحليّة والتالي بدأت في نهاية القرن الثاني الميلادي، أو المسكونيّة التي بدأت بمجمع نيقية سنة 325م. وقد واجه هؤلاء العالم كله بحقيقة الصلب والقيامة، وكان العالم جميعه ينظر إليهم كأتباع المصلوب الذي صلبه اليهود ولكنهم واجهوه بحقيقة قيامته وانتصاره علي الموت وصعوده إلي السماء وجلوسه عن يمين العظمة في السماء. وهذه بعض فقرات مما كتبوه: 

(1) اكليمندس الروماني (30 – 100م): تلميذ الرسل وأسقف روما: يقول في رسالته: " لنركز أنظارنا علي دم المسيح متحقّقين كم هو ثمين لدي أبيه، إذ سفكه لأجل خلاصنا، وقدَّم نعمة التوبة للعالم كله". " لنُكرم الرب يسوع المسيح الذي قدَّم دمه لأجلنا ". " وقد صار الرب يسوع المسيح باكورة القائمين من الموت ". " وبعدما تسلم الرسل أوامرهم واقتنعوا بقيامه ربنا يسوع المسيح تمامًا، وتأكَّدوا من كلمة الله، ذهبوا في ثقة الروح القدس للكرازة ".

(2) أغناطيوس الأنطاكي (30 – 107م) تلميذ بطرس الرسول وأسقف كنيسة إنطاكية: يقول في رسالته إلي أفسس " إنَّ روحي هي ضحيّة الصليب، والصليب هو عثرة لغير المؤمنين، أمَّا لنا نحن فهو خلاص وحياة أبديّة" (أف 1: 18).

 ويقول في رسالته إلي ترالس " يسوع المسيح 000 تألم حقاً علي عهد بيلاطس البنطي، وصُلب حقًا ومات حقًا أمام السمائيّين والأرضيّين ومن تحت الأرض قام حقًا من الأموات " (9: 1و2).

 وقال في رسالته إلي سميرنا " أنا أؤمن أنَّه بعد القيامة كان ما يزال له جسد، وأؤمن أنَّه هكذا الآن، ومثال ذلك، عندما جاء للذين كانوا مع بطرس قال لهم "جسّونى وانظروا أني لست روحًا بدون جسد " وفي الحال لمسوه وآمنوا أنَّه كان روحًا وجسدًا 000 وبعد قيامته أكل وشرب معهم 000 " (ف2).

(3) بوليكاربوس (65-155م) تلميذ القديس يوحنا الرسول: يقول في رسالته إلى فيلبى: "يسوع المسيح سيدنا الذي تحمَّل الموت من أجلنا وأقامه الله حالاً رباطات الجحيم " (2: 1). "آمنوا بمن أقام سيدنا يسوع المسيح من بين الأموات وأعطاه مجدًا " (1: 2). " فلنلتصق دائمًا برجائنا وعريس عدالتنا يسوع المسيح الذي حمل خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة (الصليب)" (1: 7).

(4) رسالة برنابا المكتوبة سنة 100م وقد جاء فيها: " أنَّ السيد قد إحتمل تسليم جسده إلي الفساد. كان المقصود هو تنقيتنا وغفران خطايانا الذي تمَّ بنضح دمه " (1: 5). " يا أخوتي إذا كان السيد قد إحتمل أنْ يتألَّم من أجل نفوسنا وهو ربّ المسكونة 000 فكيف قبل أنْ يتألَّم علي أيدي الناس؟ ولكي يُعطّل الموت ويُبَرْهِن علي القيامة من الأموات ظهر بالجسد وإحتمل الآلام " (5: 5). " إنَّه هو الذي أراد أنْ يتألَّم هكذا، وكان عليه أنْ يتألَّم علي الصليب " (12: 5).

 وأيضًا " قد تألَّم ليُحْيينا بجراحه، فلنؤمن أنَّ ابن الله لم يتألَّم إلاَّ لأجلنا وقد سُقِيَ الخلّ والمرارة عندما صُلِبَ " (7: 2و3). " لذلك نُعَيِّد اليوم الثامن بفرح. اليوم الذي قام فيه المسيح من الأموات وظهر وصعد إلي السماء " (9: 15).

(5) يوستينوس الشهيد (100-165م): يقول في حواره مع تريفو اليهودي " لأنَّه حقًا بقي المسيح علي الشجرة (الصليب) حتي المساء تقريبًا ودفنوه في المساء وفي اليوم الثالث قام ثانيه "(2).

 وقال في كتابه علي القيامة " لماذا قام (المسيح) في الجسد الذي تألَّم به إلاَّ لكي يُبَينِّ قيامة الجسد؟ وتأكيدًا لهذا، فعندما لم يعرف تلاميذه إنْ كان قد قام بالجسد حقًا وكانوا ينظرون إليه بشكٍّ قال لهم: " أليس لكم إيمان حتي الآن، أنظروا أنَّى أنا، وسمح لهم أنْ يجسُّوه ويروا آثار المسامير في يَدَيْه، وعندما اقتنعوا تمامًا أنَّه هو نفسه وفي الجسد سألوه أنْ يأكل معهم كي ما يكونوا أكثر يقينًا، أنَّه قام في جسده الحقيقيّ؟ فأكل شهد عسل وسمكًا "(3).



(6) ايريناؤس (120 – 220) أسقف ليون بفرنسا: هذا القديس كتب فصولاً طويلة شرح فيها آلام السيد المسيح وصلبه وموته ودفنه وقيامته نكتفي منها بهذه الفقرة: " وكما قام المسيح بجوهر الجسد وكشف لتلاميذه آثار المسامير والفتحة في جنبه 000 فقد قام بقوته هو"(4).



4 - التقليد المسيحي وحقيقة الصلب والقيامة: 

 التقليد المسيحي هو تعليم رسل السيد المسيح الذي تسلموه من السيد نفسه وسلموه لخلفائهم وتلاميذهم، وقد مارسوه عمليًا من خلال شعائرهم وصلواتهم وأصومهم واحتفالاتهم " تَحْفَظُونَ التَّعَالِيمَ كَمَا سَلَّمْتُهَا إِلَيْكُمْ. " (1كو 11/2)، " فَاثْبُتُوا إِذاً أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ وَتَمَسَّكُوا بِالتَّعَالِيمِ الَّتِي تَعَلَّمْتُمُوهَا، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ بِالْكَلاَمِ أَمْ بِرِسَالَتِنَا." (2 تس 2/15)، " فَكَيْفَ نَنْجُو نَحْنُ إِنْ أَهْمَلْنَا خَلاَصاً هَذَا مِقْدَارُهُ، قَدِ ابْتَدَأَ الرَّبُّ بِالتَّكَلُّمِ بِهِ، ثُمَّ تَثَبَّتَ لَنَا مِنَ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوا، شَاهِداً اللهُ مَعَهُمْ بِآيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ وَقُوَّاتٍ مُتَنَّوِعَةٍ وَمَوَاهِبِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، حَسَبَ إِرَادَتِهِ؟ " (عب 2/3-4).

(1) القداس الإلهي: والذي يتركَّز جوهره حول موت المسيح مصلوبًا ودفنه وقيامته من الأموات وصعوده. وقد مُورست صلوات القدَّاس منذ فجر الكنيسة علي أيدي الرسل، حيث بدأ بعد حلول الروح القدس مباشرة " وَكَانُوا يُواظِبُونَ عَلَى تَعْلِيمِ الرُّسُلِ وَالشَّرِكَةِ وَكَسْرِ الْخُبْزِ وَالصَّلَوَاتِ. " (أع2/42).



يقول القديس بولس الرسول لأهل كورنثوس " كَأْسُ الْبَرَكَةِ الَّتِي نُبَارِكُهَا أَلَيْسَتْ هِيَ شَرِكَةَ دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَكْسِرُهُ أَلَيْسَ هُوَ شَرِكَةَ جَسَدِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ " (1كو10/16)، " لأَنَّنِي تَسَلَّمْتُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ مَا سَلَّمْتُكُمْ أَيْضاً: إِنَّ الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ فِي اللَّيْلَةِ الَّتِي أُسْلِمَ فِيهَا أَخَذَ خُبْزاً وَشَكَرَ فَكَسَّرَ وَقَالَ: «خُذُوا كُلُوا هَذَا هُوَ جَسَدِي الْمَكْسُورُ لأَجْلِكُمُ. اصْنَعُوا هَذَا لِذِكْرِي». كَذَلِكَ الْكَأْسَ أَيْضاً بَعْدَمَا تَعَشَّوْا قَائِلاً: «هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ هِيَ الْعَهْدُ الْجَدِيدُ بِدَمِي. اصْنَعُوا هَذَا كُلَّمَا شَرِبْتُمْ لِذِكْرِي». فَإِنَّكُمْ كُلَّمَا أَكَلْتُمْ هَذَا الْخُبْزَ وَشَرِبْتُمْ هَذِهِ الْكَأْسَ تُخْبِرُونَ بِمَوْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى أَنْ يَجِيءَ. " (1كو11/23-26).

 ومن أقدم القداسات التي استخدمتها الكنيسة، قداس القديس يعقوب، قداس كنيسة أورشليم، وقداس القديس مرقس، قداس كنيسة الإسكندرية واللذان استخدمهما الرسولان قبل استشهادهما في القرن الأول الميلادي.

أ - قداس القديس يعقوب، وتوجد منه أجزاء من مخطوطة ترجع للقرن الثالث جاء فيه "وعند تقديم حياته بإرادته للموت علي الصليب 000 أخذ خبزًا علي يديه 000 وقال خذوا كلوا، هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم يُعْطَي لمغفرة الخطايا 000 وهكذا أيضًا بعد العشاء أخذ الكأس 000 وقال لنا إشربوا منها كلَّكم، هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد، المسفوك لأجلكم ولأجل كثيرين يُعْطَى لمغفرة الخطايا 000 هذا اصنعوه لذكري، لأنَّ كلّ مرّة تأكلون هذا الخبز وتشربون هذه الكأس تُبَشّرون بموت الرب وتعترفون بقيامته إلي أنْ يجئ 000 تذكَّروا، إذاً، آلام تقديم حياته وصليبه المنقذ وموته ودفنه وقيامته من الموت في اليوم الثالث وصعوده إلي السموات "(5).

ب - قداس القديس مرقس، والذي تفرَّع منه قدّاسات القدِّيس باسيليوس والقدِّيس كيرلس والقدِّيس إغريغوريوس، وقدَّاس كلّ الرسل أو القدَّاس الأثيوبي، وهذا القدَّاس، قدَّاس القديس مرقس تطوَّر عنه قدَّاس القدِّيس كيرلس، وجاء في هذه القداس " لأنَّ كلّ مرّة تأكلون من هذا الخبز وتشربون من هذه الكأس تبشرون بموتي وتعترفون بقيامتي وصعودي إلي أنْ أجيء 000 أيُّها السيِّد والرب القدير ملك السماء، عندما نُبَشِّر بموت اِبنك الوحيد ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ونعترف بقيامته المباركة من الموت في اليوم الثالث "(6).



(2) يوم الأحد: قدَّسَت الكنيسة منذ فجرها يوم الأحد تذكارًا لقيامة السيِّد المسيح فيه من الموت، وكانت تدعوه اليوم الأوَّل من الأسبوع " وَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ (الأحد) إِذْ كَانَ التَّلاَمِيذُ مُجْتَمِعِينَ لِيَكْسِرُوا خُبْزاً " (أع 20/7)، ويوم الرب " كُنْتُ فِي الرُّوحِ فِي يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ " (رؤ1/4)، وجاء في رسالة برنابا (9: 15) " لذلك نُعيِّد اليوم الثامن بفرح. اليوم الذي قام فيه المسيح من الأموات"، ويقول القديس يوستينوس الشهيد في بداية القرن الثاني " وفي اليوم المسمي يوم الشمس (الأحد) يجتمع معًا كل الذين يعيشون في المدن والريف وتُقرأ مذكَّرات الرسل (الأناجيل) أو كتابات الأنبياء 000 الأحد هو اليوم الذي نجتمع فيه جميعًا لأنَّه اليوم الأوَّل الذي غيَّر الله فيه الظلمة والمادّة وعمل العالم وفي نفس اليوم قام يسوع المسيح مخلّصنا من الموت لأنَّه صُلب في اليوم الذي قبل السبت وفي اليوم الذي بعد السبت، الذي هو يوم الأحد ظهر لرسله وتلاميذه وعلَّمهم هذه الأمور التي سلّمناها لكم أيضًا لفائدتكم "(7).



(3) عيد القيامة: كانت القيامة هي محور التعليم المسيحي وجوهره وقد احتفلت الكنيسة بعيد القيامة مُنذ بدايتها ويذكر العلامة أوريجانس في نهاية القرن الثاني في رده علي كلسس كيف أنَّ الكنيسة تحتفل بأيام مُعيّنة وهى الأحد من كل أسبوع ويُسمّيه " يوم الربّ " والاستعداد والفصح الذي هو عيد القيامة ويقول أنَّ المسيحي الكامل " لا يتوقف أبدًا عن حفظ عيد البصخة (الفصح) لأن The Pascha الفصح، تعنى العبور، وهذا العبور هو قيامتنا مع المسيح، قمنا مع المسيح " و " ورفعنا وأجلسنا معه في السمائيات "(8).



(4) صوم الأربعاء والجمعة: صامت الكنيسة منذ أيامها الأولي الأربعاء والجمعة لأنَّ الأربعاء تمًّت فيه المؤامرة علي السيد المسيح عندما وعد يهوذا رؤساء الكهنة أنْ يسلمه لهم مقابل ثلاثين من الفضة (مت26/14-15)، ويوم الجمعة لأنَّه اليوم الذي صُلب فيه السيِّد المسيح ومات ودُفن. وقد جاء في الدسقولية المكتوبة قبل سنة 100م: " أما أنتم فصوموا الأربعاء والجمعة " (الدسقولية ف8). 

 وجاء في كتاب قوانين الرسل القديسين والذي يرجع لعصر الرسل وكُتب قبل القرن الثالث؛ " أمرنا (الرب) أنْ نصوم في اليوم الرابع (الأربعاء) والسادس (الجمعة) من الأسبوع، الرابع بسبب خيانته فيه والأخير بسبب آلامه "(9)، " صوموا 000 في اليوم الرابع من الأسبوع ويوم الاستعداد (الجمعة) لأنَّه في اليوم الرابع إنقضي الحكم ضدّ الرب، فقد وعد يهوذا بخيانته الرب لأجل المال، وفي يوم الاستعداد لأنَّه في ذلك اليوم عاني الربّ موت الصليب في عهد بيلاطس البنطي "(10).



(5) علامة الصليب: كان الصليب قبل صلب المسيح عليه علامة خزي وعار وبعد قيامته صارت علامة مجد وفخر " نَحْنُ نَكْرِزُ بِالْمَسِيحِ مَصْلُوباً: لِلْيَهُودِ عَثْرَةً وَلِلْيُونَانِيِّينَ جَهَالَةً! وَأَمَّا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: يَهُوداً وَيُونَانِيِّينَ فَبِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ." (1كو1/23-24)، " وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِي، فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ." (غل6/14)، ومن ثمَّ صارت علامة الصليب مصدر فخر لجميع المؤمنين، وكانوا يرسمونه علي منازلهم ومقابرهم وكنائسهم، ويري البعض في قوله: " أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ أَمَامَ عُيُونِكُمْ قَدْ رُسِمَ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ بَيْنَكُمْ مَصْلُوباً!" (غل 3/1)، رسم للصليب. 



وكان المؤمنون يطردون الأرواح النجسة برسم علامة الصليب، وقد جاء في مخطوطة ترجع للقرن الأوَّل إكتشفها علماء الآثار وتوجد الآن في المكتبة الأهليّة بقاعة الرسامات بباريس. ما نصَّه: "ياصليب طهرني. أطردك أيها الشيطان. بحيث لا تبرح مقرك أبدًا. أفعل ذلك باسم سيدي الحي (أي المسيح) "(11).



5 - المجامع المسكونية: 

 كان المسيحيّون منذ البدء عندما يختلفون في أمر عقيدة ما يجتمعون في مجامع مكانيّة، أي في دولة واحدة، عندما يكون هذا الأمر موجود في هذه الدولة فقط، ويجتمعون في مجامع مسكونيذة، أي عالميّة، تضمّ ممثلين عن المسيحيّين من رجال الدين في كلّ بلاد العالم المسيحيّ، لكي يناقشوا هذه العقيدة، وكان علي رأس هذه المجامع المسكونيّة مجمع نيقية سنة 325م، ومجمع القسطنطينيّة سنة 381م، ومجمع أفسس سنة 431م، ومجمع خلقيدونيّة سنة 451م، والتي ناقشت مواضيع خاصَّة بشخص المسيح من جهة لاهوته وتجسّده. ولكن موضوع صلب المسيح فلم يختلف عليه أحد ولم يُناقش في أي مجمع، سواء كان مكانيًا أو مسكونيًا، وكان أمرًا متفقًا عليه ولا خلاف حوله، بل وقد وضع مجمع نيقية خلاصة الإيمان المسيحي في هذا الأمر وهو قوله " تجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء تأنس، وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي، تألم وقبر وقام من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث وصعد إلى السموات وجلس عن يمين أبيه ". وهذه الصيغة كانت مقبولة في كل المجامع المكانيّة والمسكونيّة، بل ويردّدها المسيحيّون في كلّ مكان في العالم مهما كانت طوائفهم.

 ولم تكن هذه الصيغة هي الأولي في تاريخ الكنيسة فقد سبقها عدّة صيغ، تسمّي بصيغ المعموديّة، كان يقولها الشخص الذي ينضمّ إلي المسيحيّة عند عماده، وفيما يلي بعض نماذج لها: 



·    جاء في قانون إيمان الرسل (القرن الأول): " تألّم في عهد بيلاطس البنطي، وصُلب (ومات) ودُفن ؛ (ونزل إلي الجحيم)، وفي اليوم الثالث قام من الأموات "

·    وجاء في قانون إيمان القديس إيريناؤس بلاد الغال: فرنسا حاليًا، (عام 170م): " الذي صار جسدًا (من العذراء) لأجل خلاصنا؛ وآلامه (في عهد بيلاطس البنطي)، وقيامته من الأموات ".

·    وجاء في قانون إيمان العلامة ترتليان: من شمال أفريقيا (200م): " ثُبّت علي الصليب (في عهد بيلاطس البنطي)، مات ودُفن، قام في اليوم الثالث ".

·        وجاء في قانون العلامة أوريجانوس: من الإسكندرية (230م): " تألَّم حقًا، ومات، قام من الأموات ".

·        وجاء في قانون إيمان لوقيانوس، أو لوسيان (مُعلم أريوس): إنطاكية (300م): " الذي تألَّم من أجلنا، وقام من أجلنا في اليوم الثالث ".

·    وجاء في قانون إيمان يوسابيوس: أسقف قيصرية (325م): " الذي من أجل خلاصنا صار جسدًا بين البشر ؛ وتألَّم، وقام في اليوم الثالث ".

·    بل وجاء في إقرار الإيمان الذي قدمه أريوس في مجمع نيقية: " نؤمن بإله واحد، الآب القدير ؛ وبالرب يسوع المسيح ابنه، المولود منه قبل كل الدهور، الله الكلمة الذي به صنع كل شيء، ما في السموات وما على الأرض. الذي من نزل وصار متجسدا ؛ وتألم، وقام ثانية "(12). 

·    وهكذا كان المؤمنون بالمسيحيّة في كل أنحاء العالم مؤمنون بصلب المسيح ولم يشذّْ عن ذلك سوي مجموعة من الأفراد الذين خلطوا بين فكرهم الغنوسي الدوسيتي الوثني السابق وبين المسيحيّة وقد انتهت بدعتهم وهرطقتهم مع نهاية القرن الثاني ولم يبقَ منهم سوي مجرَّد أفراد يظهرون بين الحين والآخر ويردّدون نفس القول لنفس السبب!!!!

وحتي هؤلاء فقد آمنوا بصلب المسيح ودوّنوا في كتبهم التي أسموها أناجيل نفس تفصيلات أحداث الصلب كما وردت في الأناجيل القانونيّة، كما بيَّنا، مع إضافة عبارات تشير لفكرهم القائل بأنَّ المسيح لاهوت فقط وأنَّه ظهر كشبح وخيال لذا فقد كان صلبه بالنسبة لهم مجرد شبح وخيال!!!!



6 – التاريخ العام لا يعرف إلا المسيح المصلوب: 

(1) التلمود اليهودي: ويُقرّ اليهود في تلمودهم بأنَّهم قتلوا المسيح وصلبوه فقد جاء في نسخته التي نُشرت في أمستردام عام 1943، ص 42 قوله " لقد صُلب يسوع قبل الفصح بيومٍ واحدٍ. وقبل تنفيذ الحكم فيه، ولمدة أربعين يومًا خرج منادٍ ينادي: إنَّ (يسوع) سيُقتل لأنَّه مارس السحر وأغري إسرائيل علي الارتداد، فعلي من يشاء الدفاع عنه لمصلحته والاستعطاف من أجله أنْ يتقدَّم. وإذ لم يتقدَّم (أحد) للدفاع من أجله في مساء (ليلة) الفصح. وهل يجرؤ أحد عن الدفاع عنه؟ ألم يكن مفسدًا؟ وقد قيل في الأنبياء إنَّ شخصًا مثل هذا: " لا تَسْمَعْ لَهُ وَلا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ عَلَيْهِ وَلا تَرِقَّ لَهُ وَلا تَسْتُرْهُ، بَلْ قَتْلاً تَقْتُلُهُ " (تث13/8-9)(13).

 وقال يوحنا بن زكّا تلميذ هليل المعلم الشهير في كتابه سيرة يسوع الناصري " إنَّ الملك وحاخامات اليهود قد حكموا علي يسوع بالموت لأنَّه جدَّف حين إدّعي أنَّه ابن الله 000 وأنَّه الله". ثم قال بعد ذلك: " ولما كان المسيح في طريقه إلي الموت كان اليهود يصرخون أمامه: فلتهلك كل أعدائك يا رب " (عوض سمعان " قضية الغفران " ص 108 ونقولا يعقوب غبريال " مباحث المجتهدين " ط 6 ص 76). وقال الحاخام اليهودي جوزيف كلاونز الذي عاش في القرن التاسع عشر في كتابه يسوع الناصري بعد فحص الإشارات إلي يسوع في التلمود معترفًا دون محاباة قائلا: " لم ينكر شيئاً في الأناجيل!! فقد جري تحريفها (في التلمود) فقط إلي مصدر لوم واستهزاء "(14). 



(2) تقرير بيلاطس البنطي: وهذا التقرير ذكره القديس يوستينوس الشهيد عام 150م في أثناء دفاعه الأوَّل حيث أكَّد أنَّ صلب المسيح يُثْبِتَه تقرير بيلاطس، كما يُلَمِّح في نفس الدفاع إلي طائفة من العجائب وأعمال الشفاء، ثم يقول: " إنَّه حقًا قد صنع هذه ويمُكنك التأكُّد منها من تقرير بيلاطس " وأشار ترتليان أيضًا إلي نفس هذا التقرير(15).



(3) التاريخ الروماني: ويشهد التاريخ الروماني لصحَّة الحادثة بحسب ما يذكر كورنيليوس تاسيتوس (55-125م)، وهو مؤلّف رومانيّ عاصر ستّة أباطرة ولُقِّب بمؤرِّخ روما العظيم. وقال عنه ف. ف بروس F.F.Bruce أنَّه، تاسيتوس، كان، بحكم علاقته بالحكومة الرومانيّة، مُطلعًا علي تقارير حكَّام أقاليم الإمبراطوريّة وسجّلات الدولة الرسميّة. وقد أشار إلي المسيح في كتابيه " الحوليَّات والتواريخ " ثلاث مرَّات أهمَّها قوله في الحوليَّات الجزء الثالث " لكي يتخلص نيرون من التهمة (أي حرق روما) ألصق هذه الجريمة بطبقة مكروهة معروفة باسم المسيحيّين، ونكَّل بها أشدَّ تنكيل. فالمسيح الذي إشتَقَّ المسيحيّون منه اسمهم، كان قد تعرَّض لأقصي عقاب في عهد طيباريوس علي يد أحد ولاتنا المدعو بيلاطس البنطي. وقد راجت خرافة من أشدّ الخرافات إيذاء، وإنْ كانت قد شُكمت لفترة قصيرة، ولكنّها عادت فشاعت ليس فقط في اليهوديّة المصدر الأوَّل لكل شرّ، بل انتشرت أيضًا في روما التي أصبحت بؤرة لكل الأشياء الخبيثة والمخزية التي شرعت ترد إليها من جميع أقطار العالم "(16).

واضح أنَّ الخرافة أو الإشاعة التي ألمح إليها هي قيامة المسيح من الأموات.



(4) التاريخ اليوناني: وكذلك أيضًا شهادة التاريخ اليونانيّ حيث يقول لوسيان اليونانيّ: والذي كان أحد مؤرِّخُو اليونان البارزين في مطلع القرن الثاني الميلادي. وقد علَّق في مقال نقديّ ساخر علي المسيحيّين والمسيح. وإذ كان ينتمي إلي المذهب الأبيقوري فقد عجز عن استيعاب طبيعة الإيمان المسيحيّ واستعداد المسيحيّين للاستشهاد في سبيل عقيدتهم، وحَسَبَهم شعبًا مخدوعًا يتعلَّق بأوهام عالم ما بعد الموت بدلاً من التمتّع بمباهج العالم الحاضر وملذّاته وأبرز ما قاله " إنَّ المسيحيّين، كما تعلم، ما زالوا إلي هذا اليوم يعبدون رجلاً - وهو شخصية متميّزة، إسْتَنّ لهم طقوسهم الجديدة وصُلب من أجلها 000 ومنذ اللحظة التي اهتدوا فيها (إلى المسيحيّة) وأنكروا آلهة اليونان وعبدوا الحكيم المصلوب، استقرّ في عرفهم أنَّهم أخوة"(17).



(5) الرواقي مارا السوري (73 – 160): كتب في رسالة له لابنه سيرابيون، كتبها من السجن، عن يسوع باعتباره ملك حكيم كسقراط وفيثاغورس قائلاً " أية فائدة جناها اليهود من قتل ملكهم الحكيم لم يمت هذا الملك الحكيم إلي الأبد لأنَّه عاش من خلال تعاليمه التي علَّم بها "، ولكن الله إنتقم له " بتدميرهم وتشتيتهم في كل مكان "(18).



مع ملاحظة أنَّ هؤلاء، باستثناء اليهود وبيلاطس، قد كتبوا من منطلق معرفتهم عقيدة المسيحيّين في صلب المسيح عن طريق المسيحيّين أنفسهم، أي أنَّه كان هناك إجماع عند المسيحيّين، سواء في سوريا وما حولها واليونان وبقيّة الإمبراطوريّة الرومانيّة، علي صلب المسيح وهذا ما عرفه هؤلاء المؤرِّخون منهم. أمَّا تقرير بيلاطس فهو يَكْتُبُ كشاهد عيان وكذلك اليهود.



---

(1) (يو16: 14، 17، 26، 15، 16، 7؛ لو 49: 24؛ أع 4: 1، 1: 2-4).

(2) Dialogue. Ch. 97.

 (3) On Resurrection. Ch. 9.

(4) Against Her. B. 5: 7.

(5) Ante Nicene Fathers Vol, 1.

(6) Ante Nicene Fathers Vol, 1.

(7) First Apology Ch. 67.

(8) Origen against C.

(9) Constitution of the H. Ap. B 5: 3.

(10) Ibid 7: 2.

(11) مجلة الهلال العدد العاشر السنة العاشرة.

(12) Socrates Church History 1: 26.

(13) Josh McDowell & Bill Wilson. He Walked Among Us p. 64.

(14) W.T. Bib. Is The Bible The Word of God? p. 65.

(15) The Verdict of History, p. 100 & He Walked Among Us p. 53, 54.

(16) Tacitus, Annals, 15, 44 & The Verdict of History, p. 100 & He Walked Among Us p. 53, 54.

(17) Ibid,

(18) He Walked Among Us p. 54.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي*

مواضيع قوية :

http://www.mediafire.com/?8pd6frfloglxy
http://www.radio-abana.org/news-17,N-190.html
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48929
http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...049-Prophesies-of-Jesus-in-Old-Testament.html
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30039
http://www.answering-islam.org/Silas/crucified.htm
http://www.westarkchurchofchrist.org/library/extrabiblical.htm
http://www.bibleufo.com/losttomb5.htm

​ 
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي*

*تفنيد الإعتراضات على حقيقة وجود يسوع المسيح وصلبه تاريخيا

يقول المعترض نقلا عما يردده دعاة مذهب تحضير الأرواح الشيطانية النجسة بما نصه :
أن يسوع المسيح شخصية أسطورية لا وجود لها تاريخيا وأن واقعة صلبه خرافة.


الرد

أن خير رد على هذه المقولة هو تفنيدها بالمستندات التاريخية اليهودية والرومانية والمسيحية والأدلة المادية والتاريخية التى تثبت حقيقة وجود المسيح تاريخيا وصلبه.

أولا : شهادة المستندات اليهودية لصلب المسيح
1 - جـاء فى التلمـود البابلى فصـل السنهدريـم ( المجمـع اليهودى ) ما نصه " أن يسوع علق ( صلب ) فى مساء الفصح ".
2 - وضع يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى الشهير عدة مؤلفات أشهرها " ضد أبيون " و" حروب اليهود " و" آثار اليهود " وأورد فى كتابه الأخير فقرة أشار فيها إلى يسوع بقوله :
" كان في ذلك الوقت رجل حكيم اسمه يسوع، لو كان لنا أن ندعوه رجل، لأنه كان يصنع العجائب وكان معلماً لمن كانوا يتقبلون الحق بابتهاج. وجذب إليه الكثيرين من اليهود والأمم على حد سواء .. وعندما أصدر بيلاطس الحكم عليه بالصلب، بإيعاز من رؤسائنا لم يتركه أتباعه الذين أحبوه من البداية .. وجماعة المسيحيين، المدعوين على اسمه، مازالوا موجودين حتى هذا اليوم.

3 - جاء فى كتاب " سيرة يسوع " للحاخام يوحنا بن زكا تلميذ هلل المعلم اليهودى الشهير ما نصه أن الملك وحاخام اليهود حكموا على يسوع بالموت لأنه جدف بقوله عن نفسه أنه ابن الله .
4 - جاء فى كتاب " يسوع الناصرى " للحاخام يوسف كلورنر أن أناجيل المسيحيين سجلات صادقة وأن يسوع الناصرى عاش ومات طبقا لما جاء فيها.
واستطرد قائلا أن الذين ينكرون وجود المسيح التاريخى ينكرون حقيقة تاريخية ثابتة إذ أن ما وصل إلينا من تاريخ سقراط الذى لا يشك أحد منا فى وجوده لا تؤيده أدلة قوية مثل تلك التى تؤيد تاريخ المسيح.

ثانيا : شهادة المستندات الرومانية لصلب المسيح

1 - صورة الحكم الذى أصدره بيلاطس البنطى بصلب المسيح
اكتشف العلماء الفرنسيون فى سنة 1280 ميلادية فى خزانة خاصة بالمتعلقات الكنسية بدير رهبان الكارتوزيان بنابولى على لوح نحاس منقوش عليه " صورة الحكم بصلب المسيح " الذى أصدره بيلاطس البنطى والى اليهودية من قبل روما بين فيه الأسباب التى بنى عليها حكمه وأسماء الشهود الذين حضروا محاكمة المسيح.
وقد ذكر المؤرخون أنه عندما كان يحكم اليهود على أحد بالموت كان أحدهم يحمل لوحة مكتوب عليها الجرائم التى ارتكبها المحكوم عليه وصورة الحكم الذى صدر ضده ويسير أمامه ليقرأها العامة.

2 - تقرير بيلاطس البنطى عن صلب المسيح
الرسالة التى رفعها بيلاطس البنطى إلى طيباريوس قيصر عن صلب المسيح وقد عثر عليها العلماء الألمان فى روما وتم إيداعها مكتبة الفاتيكان وهذه الرسالة كانت معروفة لدى القدماء فقد أشار إليها الفيلسوف جوستينوس سنة 139 ميلادية والعلامة ترتليانوس سنة 199 ميلادية.

3 - كرنيليوس تاسيتوس
جاء فى كتاب " تاريخ الإمبراطورية الرومانية " الذى وضعه كرنيليوس تاسيتوس المؤرخ الرومانى الشهير ( 55 - 125 ميلادية ) وقاضى القضاة فى روما والذى وضعه فى ستة عشر مجلدا ما نصه " أن الناس الذين كان يعذبهم نيرون كانوا يدعون مسيحيين نسبة إلى شخص اسمه المسيح كان بيلاطس البنطى قد حكم عليه بالقتل فى عهد طيباريوس قيصر ".
وكان تاسيتوس بحكم علاقته بالحكومة الرومانية مطلعاً على تقارير حكام أقاليم الإمبراطورية وسجلات الدولة الرسمية, وقد وردت في مؤلفه " الحوليات " ثلاث إشارات عن المسيح والمسيحية أبرزها قوله :
" وبالتالي لكي يتخلص نيرون من تهمة حرق روما ألصقها ظلما بطبقة مكروهة معروفة باسم المسيحيين، ونكل بها أشد تنكيل. أما المسيح الذي اشتق المسيحيون منه اسمهم، فقد قتل فى سلطنة طيباريوس قيصر على يد أحد ولاتنا المدعو بيلاطس البنطي حاكم اليهودية ".

4 - لوسيان الساموساطي
جاء فى كتاب " موت بيرجرنيوت " للوسيان أشهر كتاب اليونان ( ولد سنة 100 ميلادية ) ما نصه :
إن المسيحيين كما نعلم يعبدون إلى هذا اليوم رجلاً ذا شخصية متميزة، وقد استحدث الطقوس الجديدة التي يمارسونها والتي كانت علة صلبه .. انظر كيف يعتقد هؤلاء المخدوعون أنهم خالدون مدى الدهر، وهو ما يفسر احتقارهم للموت وبذل الذات طواعية وهو أمر شائع بينهم، وهم أيضاً يتأثرون بمشرعهم الأصلي الذي قال لهم إنهم جميعاً إخوة من اللحظة التي يتحولون فيها وينكرون كل آلهة اليونان ويعبدون الحكيم المصلوب ويعيشون طبقاً لشرائعه.


5 – كلسـوس الفيلسوف الأبيقورى الوثنى
جاء فى كتاب " البحث الحقيقيى " لكلسوس الفيلسوف الأبيقورى الوثنى ( ولد سنة 140 ميلادية ) متهكما على المسيح وعمله الخلاصى بقوله ما نصه:
" أن أحد أتباعه أنكره والآخر خانه وأخيرا حكم عليه بالموت صلبا فأحتمله لأجل خير البشرية ".

6 – سيوتونيوس
هو أحد مؤرخى الرومان وواحد من رجال وكان مؤرخاً حولياً للقصر الملكي فى عهد الامبراطور هادريان ويقول في كتابه "حياة كلوديوس" لما كان اليهود يقومون بأعمال شغب مستمرة بتحريض من المسيح، طردهم كلوديوس من روما. ويشير لوقا إلى هذا الحدث في أعمال 18: 2 وهو ما وقع في عام 49 ميلادية.
وجاء فى حولياته ما نصه:
لقد فرض نيرون العقوبات على المسيحيين، وهم جماعة من الناس يتبعون بدعة شريرة جديدة.
وأيضا أن المسيحيين وجدوا في المدينة الملكية ( أى روما ) قبل عشرين عاماً من ذلك الوقت.
كما أشار فى كتاباته إلى معاناة المسيحيين وموتهم بسبب عقيدتهم في أن يسوع المسيح عاش ومات وقام من الأموات حقاً.

7 – ثالوس العالم الفلكى
ثالوس هو أحد أوائل الكتاب الوثنيين الذين ذكروا المسيح. ووضع مؤلفا نحو عام 52 للميلاد عن تاريخً منطقة شرق البحر المتوسط بدءاً من حرب تروجان إلى عصره، ولسوء الحظ فإن كتاباته غير متوفرة الآن إلا ما اقتبسه عنه الكتاب الآخرون. ومن أمثال هؤلاء يوليوس أفريكانوس، وهو كاتب مسيحي دون أعماله نحو عام 221 ميلادية.

يقول أفريكانوس ما موجزه :
" أن ثالوس رأى أن هذه الظلمة غير طبيعية ولم تحدث نتيجة كسوف الشمس لأن الكسوف الشمسي لا يمكن أن يحدث وقت اكتمال القمر، وكان ذلك الوقت هو وقت عيد الفصح عند اكتمال القمر عندما مات المسيح ".
وتبين هذه الإشارة أن رواية الإنجيل عن الظلمة التي غطت الأرض أثناء صلب المسيح كانت معروفة لغير المسيحيين، وحاولوا أن يوجدوا تفسيراً طبيعياً لها. ولم يكن لدى ثالوس أدنى شك في أن يسوع قد صلب وأن حدثاً غير عادي قد ظهر في الطبيعة ولابد له من تفسير. وما شغل تفكيره هو أن يجد تفسيراً له.

8 - فليجون العالم الفلكى
كتب فليجون وهو مؤرخ وثنى تاريخاً سماه " أخبار الأيام " لم يعد له وجود الآن إلا ما اقتبسه عنه الكتاب الآخرون, ومثل ثالوس فإن فليجون، يؤكد أن الظلمة خيمت على الأرض وقت صلب المسيح بقوله " وأثناء حكم طيباريوس قيصر حدث كسوف للشمس وقت اكتمال القمر ".
وقد علق فيلجون على ذلك بأنه لم يحدث مثله مطلقا وأن ديونسيوس زميله عندما شاهد هذا الظلام صرخ قائلا " إما أن إله الطبيعة يتألم الآن أو أن العالم أوشك على الدمار ".
كما أشار إلى الظلام المذكور الفيلسوف ترتليان فى القرن الثانى الميلادى.
ومعلوم أن كسوف الشمس لا يحدث إلا إذا كان القمر فى المحاق ويحدث تدريجيا ولا يستمر إلا لبضع دقائق. أما الظلمة التى حدثت عند صلب المسيح فكانت معجزية لأن القمر كان بدرا وحدث فجأة واستمرت ثلاث ساعات.

ثالثا : شهادة المستندات المسيحية لصلب المسيح
1 - جاء فى كتابات كوادراتس وهو من أشهر المدافعون عن الإيمان المسيحى وكان معاينا للرب فى الجسد ما يثبت أن ما جاء فى الأناجيل عن حياة السيد المسيح وأعماله كانت متواترة من شهود عيان كثيرين بقوله ما نصه :
" إن أعمال مخلصنا كانت على الدوام ماثلة أمامنا لأنها تمت أمامنا فأولئك الذين شفاهم الرب والذين أقيموا من الموت ظلوا عائشين مدة طويلة حتى أن بعضهـم ظل حيـا حتى يومنـا هـذا " ( أى حتى عهد هادريان 117 - 138 ميلادية ) .
2 - جاء فى رسائل أغناطيوس ( 50 - 115 ميلادية ) التى بعث بها إلى الأفراد والكنائس في أثناء رحلته من أنطاكية إلى روما حيث استشهد بقوله ما مضمونه أن المسيحية هي الإيمان بالمسيح ومحبته، والإيقان بالميلاد والآلام والصلب والقيامة وبأن المسيح ذاق الموت بالجسد.
3 - رسالة بوليكارب تلميذ الحواري يوحنا إلى أهل فيلبي ( 110 ميلادية ) تحدث فيها عن السيد المسيح بأنه " أحتمل الموت لأجل خطايانا، ولكن الله أقامه ناقضا أوجاع الموت .. وأن الله أقام ربنا يسوع من الأموات وأعطاه مجدا وعرشا ".
4 - دفاعيات جاستيان الشهيد ( 150 ميلادية ) وقد أورد فيها طائفة من الحقائق الإنجيلية المختصة بشخص المسيح وحياته الأرضية وصلبه وقيامته, وقد أشار جاستيان الشهيد فى دفاعه الأول إلى أن صلب المسيح يثبته تقرير بيلاطس.

رابعا : الأدلة المادية على صلب المسيح وقيامته
1 - الكفن المقدس
لا شك أن الكفن المقدس المحفوظ بتورينو بإيطاليا يقدم برهان لا يضحد على قيامة المسيح. لأن كل الذين كفنوا ظلوا فى أكفانهم. الكفن الوحيد الذى قام صاحبه حقا هو كفن الرب. ولو أن التلاميذ سرقوا جسد المسيح أو الشبيه ألم يكن من المنطقى أن ينقلوه بأكفانه.
والواقع أن الأبحاث العلمية على الكفن المقدس أثبتت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن الكفن خاص بشخص مصلوب ظهرت صورته ثلاثية الأبعاد على الكفن بطريقة إعجازية أثارت حيرة العلماء وأنتهوا إلى أنها نجمت عن تفجر الضوء فى لحظة قيامة الرب وخروجه من الكفن دون أن يحله, وبذلك قدم الكفن شهادة بموت السيد المسيح كما قدم شهادة بقيامته.
وقد أظهرت التحاليل والأشعة وجود آثار دماء من فصيلة غير معروفـة فى أماكن الجراحات فى الرسغين والقدمين والجنب كما بينت آثار الجلد وجراحات إكليل الشوك. فإثبتت التحاليل والأشعة صحة رواية الإنجيل عن جراحـات المسيح كما قوضت قصة الشبيه لأنه لو كان المصلوب شبيها بالمسيح لكانت دماءه من فصيلة بشرية معروفة. أما وحيث بينت الأبحاث أن دم المسيح لم يكن من فصيلة بشرية معروفة فإن هذا يثبت أن المصلوب هو المسيح لأنه وحده الذى ولد بدون زرع بشر لهذا كان دمه هو الدم الوحيد الذى بلا عيب ولا دنس إذ لم يؤخذ من زرع بشـر بل من الروح القدس.

2 - القبر الفارغ
المحقق أن اليهود لا ينكرون صلب المسيح ولكنهم ينكرون قيامته وذلك رغم القبر الفارغ الذى يشهد إلى اليوم بقيامة المسيح.
فالختوم التى ختم بها رؤساء اليهود قبر المسيح والحراسات الرومانية التى أقاموها حوله لم تستطع أن تحول وإعلان القيامة بل على العكس أثبتتها إذ لم يستطيعوا أن يقدموا للعالم جثة المسيح فزعموا أن تلاميذه جاءوا ليلا وسرقوه رغم الختوم والحراسات.
فإذا كان الذى صلب هو شبيه للمسيح فأين جثته ولماذا صار القبر فارغا. هل قام من الموت أم سرقت جثته. فإن كان الذى صلب ودفن وسرقت جثته ليس هو المسيح فنور من الذى يشرق من القبر سنويا فى ذكرى القيامة المجيدة.

3 - إنطلاق النور من قبر المسيح فى سبت النور من كل عام
يشهد بحقيقة القيامة المجيدة إنبعاث النور من قبر المسيح بأورشليم عند الإحتفال بهذه الذكرى فى سبت النور سنويا.

4 - إخراج الشياطين باسم الرب يسوع المسيح
يشهد بحقيقة الصلب أيضا قوة الصليب وتأثيره على المعترين بالشياطين والأرواح النجسة.

5 - ظهورات العذراء فى مختلف أنحاء العالم
ويشهد بصحة الإيمان المسيحى الظهورات المتكررة للعذراء مريم فوق قباب الكنائس الرسولية فى مختلف أنحاء العالم.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي*

*والمجد لله دائما

من حق المشرف غلق الموضوع ليصبح مرجع

او يتركه للنقاش*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الرد علي إبطال وقوع صلب المسيح بالدليل التاريخي*

انا اعشق الصليب


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *هل كان هناك مسيحيون عبر التاريخ القديم القريب من عهد ‏المسيح من‎ ‎أنكر صلب المسيح أم لا؟‏
> 
> ‏ والإجابة هي لا، ولكن كان هناك جماعة وثنيّة تُسمّى بالخياليّة وبالغنوسيّة ‏ويُسمّى أتباعها بالخياليّين والغنوسيّين ويُسمّى فكرها بالخياليّة أو الشبحيّة، قالت أنَّ ‏المسيح كان إلهًا فقط ولم يكن له جسد وطبيعة الإنسان، بل كأن شبحًا وخيالاً، ‏ظهر في هيئة وشبه ومنظر الإنسان ولم يكن له جسد فيزيائي من لحمٍ ودمٍ وعظامٍ ‏‏!! ولذا فقد كانت عمليّة صلبه مُجرّد مظهر وشبه، شُبّه للناظرين أنَّه يُصْلَب، ‏صُلِبَ مظهريًا، بدا وكأنَّه يُصْلَب، عُلِّق علي الصليب وبدا للناظرين أنَّه يُصْلَب!! ‏ودُفِنَ في القبر ولكنه خرج ككائن من نور لأنَّه هو نور وروح محض!!! وعندما ‏خرج من القبر ككائن من نور كانت قدماه علي الأرض ورأسه تخترق السماء!!!!‏
> 
> ...


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 مايو 2011)

موضوع جميل ، شكرا على التجميعة يا اوريجانوس.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 مايو 2011)

*موضوع مفيد ربنا يباركك.
ممكن مصادر البحث لو أمكن؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2011)

*تفيد بجانب البحث

http://islamexplained.com/UVG/UVG_video_player/TabId/89/VideoId/708/211-----.aspx

​*


----------

